# [Sammelthread] Dark Souls II



## Placebo (22. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Veriquitas schrieb:


> Und macht mal nen richtigen Sammelthread ihr Lappen....


Mit reichlich Verspätung: Hier ist er!

*Systemanforderungen*


Spoiler



*Minimum: *
Windows Vista SP1
AMD Phenom II x2 555, Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
2GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce 9600GT, ATI Radeon HD 5870
14GB Fesplattenspeicher
DirectX 9.0 kompatible Soundkarte
Internetverbindung
Steam-Account (kostenlos)

*Empfohlen:*
Windows 7 SP 1 , Windows 8
AMD A8 3870K, Intel Core i3 2100
4GB RAM
Nivida GeForce GTX 750, AMD Radeon HD 6870
14GB Fesplattenspeicher
DirectX 9.0 kompatible Soundkarte
Internetverbindung
Steam-Account (kostenlos)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-dcwB3qTMA​

*Allgemeines: Story, Spielwelt und Spielprinzip*

Dark Souls II spielt lange nach den Geschehnissen vom ersten Teil. Immer wieder findet man verstreute Hinweise auf das einstige Königreich Lordran aber niemand scheint sich an diese Zeit zu erinnern. Wie Lordran gibt sich auch die neue Welt, Drangleic, gewohnt kryptisch, wenn es um Hinweise auf die Story geht. Wer sich ausschließlich dafür interessiert, dem würde ich empfehlen, noch etwas zu warten, denn um alles alleine herauszufinden braucht es sehr viel Zeit. Ich werde die Lore-Videos weiter unten einbinden und regelmäßig aktualisieren.

Was die Einwohner Dranleics im Gegensatz zu ihrer Vorgeschichte sehr gut im Gedächtnis haben ist der Fluch der Untoten, der sie nach ihrem Ableben immer wieder auferstehen lässt. Ist ihr Wille einmal komplett gebrochen, werden sie zur leeren Hülle und ziehen ziellos durch das Land. Auch ihr seid so ein Untoter - zur Hülle werden funktioniert aber nur symbolisch, indem ihr euer Eingabegerät zerbeißt und das Spiel nie wieder anrührt. Dark Souls II folgt hier stark der Tradition der Vorgänger: noch immer gibt es Seelen, die ihr für eigentlich alles braucht und noch immer verliert ihr sie, sobald ihr sterbt. Ihr könnt sie wieder zurück holen, allerdings nur, wenn ihr auf dem Weg dorthin nicht noch einmal sterbt - ansonsten sind sie für immer weg. Zusätzlich sinken eure Lebenspunkte diesmal mit jedem Tod um 10%, bis nur noch die Hälfte übrig ist. Abhilfe schafft hier nur das seltene "Menschenbild". Also eigentlich alles fast beim Alten, nur das anfängliche Tutorial macht das Spiel einsteigerfreundlicher als den ersten Teil.

Anders als in den meisten Rollenspielen gibt es in Dark Souls keine Weltkarte oder sonstigen Luxus und auch die Quests selbst sind meistens nicht als solche erkennbar. Viele NPCs sind eher ruppig und haben ihre eigenen Probleme (ein Gespräch lohnt sich trotzdem immer). Die größte Zeit verbringt ihr deshalb alleine in der Wildnis. Mit Schwert und erhobenem Schild streift ihr durch die einsamen Gebiete, in denen nur noch Hüllen hausen - ständig bereit, den nächsten Hinterhalt irgendwie zu überleben. Manchmal klappt das sogar, meistens eher nicht. Wo wir gerade bei Waffen und Überleben sind: dort hat sich die sowieso schon reichliche Auswahl noch einmal vergrößert und wurde einem Feinschliff unterzogen. Zum Beispiel richten Sensen ab jetzt nur noch vernünftigen Schaden an, wenn man wirklich mit der Klinge trifft. Im Gegenzug wurde das Gameplay etwas verlangsamt und erinnert mehr an den inoffiziellen Vorgänger der Serie, Demon's Souls. An den Prinzipien ändert das aber nichts - was aussieht als könnte es euch töten, wird es wahrscheinlich auch.

Wie es sich für ein Rollenspiel gehört, könnt ihr euren Charakter nach einiger Zeit auf ein höheres Level bringen. Wann ihr das macht, ist dabei komplett euch überlassen. Denn anders als in anderen Spielen steigt ihr nicht plötzlich auf, nachdem ihr eine bestimmte Menge an Erfahrungspunkten verdient habt, sondern müsst zurück nach Majula, dem ersten Ort nach dem Tutorial. Dort könnt ihr eure Attribute bis zur Stufe 99 erhöhen, vorausgesetzt ihr hab genug Seelen. Im Vergleich zum ersten Dark Souls haben diese sich in Namen und Funktion etwas geändert, aber die deutsche Übersetzung macht hier sogar einen besseren Job als die englische und erklärt sich so gut wie von selbst. Zur Not steht die Hilfe jederzeit zur Verfügung und falsch verteilte Stat-Punkte verzeiht das Spiel großzügig. Ebenfalls etwas anders ist das Upgrade-System von Waffen bzw. Rüstungen, das jetzt mit zwei anstatt sieben Arten von Titanit auskommt - ohne etwas vom Vorgänger zu Opfern.


*PC-Version: Diesmal besser?*

Überraschenderweise war Dark Souls 1 angeblich das zweite PC-Spiel von FromSoftware. Weniger überraschend ist, dass das erste keinen Erfolg hatte.
Im Vergleich zur Konsolen-Version bekommen PC-Spieler diesmal höher aufgelöste Texturen, FullHD und 60 FPS, sowie kürzere Ladezeiten. Die Grafik der ersten Gameplay-Videos und Trailer wird leider nicht mehr erreicht, denn ansonsten gibt es keine Unterschiede zwischen der PC- und Konsolenversion.
Die Steuerung mir Maus und Tastatur ist immer noch absolut unbrauchbar. Greift zum Controller, falls möglich. Solltet ihr keinen haben und euch auch weigern einen zu kaufen aber eine programmierbare Maus mit mindestens zwei Extratasten haben, könnt ihr folgendes versuchen:


Spoiler



Die M&T-Steuerung wäre sogar akzeptabel, hätte sich FromSoftware nicht für ein System entschieden, das einen massiven Input-Lag beim Angreifen erfordert. Den gilt es, zu beseitigen. Man kann statt Mausklicks auch die Tastatur zum Zuschlagen nutzen, nur dass es hier keinen absichtlichen Input-Lag gibt. Legt also die beiden normalen Mausklicks auf die Extratasten und lasst eine Tastaturtaste simulieren, wenn ihr mit der linken oder rechten Maustaste klickt. Die Tasten 0-9 sind z.B. vollkommen unbenutzt. Jetzt geht ihr ins Spiel und legt den leichten und schweren Angriff eurer rechten Hand auf die zwei simulierten Tasten. Für die andere Hand habe ich Shift und Tab verwendet, allerdings ist das auch die Tastenkombination fürs Ingame-Steammenü. Die kann man wie folgt ändern: [Steam] Anzeige -> Einstellungen -> Im Spiel.



*Screenshots:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (22. Mai 2014)

*Lore Videos*

Englisch:


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hwCGxhFOlM    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNo9Ow6XG10    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfYVUIYsgZQ    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZNwOaS1vjA    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_Nl00EIBPo    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HvCrnMZJCA


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2014)

Da ist er ja. Wurde aber auch Zeit.

Dann kann man den anderen Thread ja schließen. Die Posts dort kann man vermutlich nicht hier rein schieben.


----------



## Placebo (22. Mai 2014)

Hatte schon einmal eine Version (offline) aber ich wusste nicht genau, was ich schreiben sollte, weil ich das Spiel nicht gespielt hatte. Dann war DS2 PC endlich da und ich hatte keine Zeit mehr für den Sammelthread


----------



## Memphys (22. Mai 2014)

Was sind das eigentlich für komische Vögel mit den Masken im Trailer? Kommen die erst nach Drangleic Castle?


----------



## Placebo (22. Mai 2014)

Nein, die wurden mehr oder weniger aus dem Spiel genommen, weil der Rechteinhaber von Naruto geklagt hat  Ersetzt wurde die Maske durch die (absolut hässliche) "Maske der Männchen". Die Kopflosen Ninjas im Turm nach dem Erntetal lassen sie fallen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2014)

Hab mich auch immer gewundert wo die bleiben.


----------



## Placebo (24. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand schon einmal den Schwarzsilberspeer (+10 und Finsternis) ausprobiert? Nachklingende Waffe verdoppelt mehr oder weniger den Schaden (von ~170-200 auf 300-500), er geht durch 99% aller Schilde, man muss nicht besonders nah an den Gegner heran und er ist verdammt schnell 

Wenn allerdings jemand hohe Finsternis-Verteidigung hat oder der Buff nachlässt ist er ziemlich nutzlos


----------



## Artschie321 (25. Mai 2014)

Die Einleitung ist super 

Hat jemand mal ausprobiert ob es sich lohnt einen Wert über 50 zu bringen?
Eine Waffe die mit A scaliert macht scheinbar ab 50 mit jeden weiteren Punkt auf den jeweiligen Wert nur noch einen Punkt mehr Damage.
Ist das bei einem S-scaling genau so?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. Mai 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Die Einleitung ist super
> 
> Hat jemand mal ausprobiert ob es sich lohnt einen Wert über 50 zu bringen?
> Eine Waffe die mit A scaliert macht scheinbar ab 50 mit jeden weiteren Punkt auf den jeweiligen Wert nur noch einen Punkt mehr Damage.
> Ist das bei einem S-scaling genau so?


 
das kann man leider nicht verallgemeinern.
abhängig vom Grundschaden der Waffen (bei gleichen Skaling vorrausgesetzt) erhalten diese bei steigender Stats unterschiedlich zuwachs an Schaden.
z.b. erhält die Mace weniger Dmgzuwachs als das Greatsword, obwohl beide auf +10 mit A Skallieren 

wichtig wäre zu erwähnen das der zusätzliche Schaden welcher beispielsweise über Str generiert wird sich verdoppelt wenn man eine Waffe beidhändig führt. Hat man Beispielsweise 15 Str und führt seine Waffe beidhändig, so wird der Schadenszuwachs mit 30 Str berechnet.

zudem gleich noch ein Quote aus dem Wiki



> •The soft cap for attack bonuses appears to be at 40 strength. (After 40 the scaling does drop off but each point will still gives attack bonus up till 50, after which more than one point is required)


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

Also ich muss sagen ich finde das Spiel schon etwas komisch.
Der Rießenfürst segnet im NG+5 das Zeitliche innerhalb 30 Sekunden, während ich Vendrick im NG0 noch nicht gelegt habe.
Das soll einer verstehen.
Aber gut, hab jetzt schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gezockt. Das sind aber so Sachen die ich etwas "komisch" finde.


----------



## Placebo (26. Mai 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Die Einleitung ist super


Danke 


Artschie321 schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ausprobiert ob es sich lohnt einen Wert über 50 zu bringen?
> Eine Waffe die mit A scaliert macht scheinbar ab 50 mit jeden weiteren Punkt auf den jeweiligen Wert nur noch einen Punkt mehr Damage.
> Ist das bei einem S-scaling genau so?


Ich weiß es nicht genau aber wenn du nicht gerade irgendwelche Intelligenz- oder Stärke-Anforderungen von Zaubern bzw. Waffen erfüllen willst, würde ich nicht so hoch mit den Werten gehen. Das Spiel ist in diesem Punkt noch etwas unbalanced und du machst mit 20Str/20Gesch/20Int/20Wille mehr Schaden, als mit 40Str/40Gesch. Ich tippe mal, das sich das nach einigen Patches ändern wird aber momentan ist es sinnvoller, diesen Weg zu gehen.


SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> abhängig vom Grundschaden der Waffen (bei gleichen Skaling vorrausgesetzt) erhalten diese bei steigender Stats unterschiedlich zuwachs an Schaden.
> z.b. erhält die Mace weniger Dmgzuwachs als das Greatsword, obwohl beide auf +10 mit A Skallieren


Die Buchstaben bei den Skalierungen sind sowieso eher nur Richtwerte. Stärke skaliert mometan deutlich besser als Geschick.





Rizzard schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen ich finde das Spiel schon etwas komisch.
> Der Rießenfürst segnet im NG+5 das Zeitliche innerhalb 30 Sekunden, während ich Vendrick im NG0 noch nicht gelegt habe.
> Das soll einer verstehen.
> Aber gut, hab jetzt schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr gezockt. Das sind aber so Sachen die ich etwas "komisch" finde.


Der Kampf gegen Vendrick ist ein reiner Gimmick-Fight.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. Mai 2014)

> Die Buchstaben bei den Skalierungen sind sowieso eher nur Richtwerte. Stärke skaliert mometan deutlich besser als Geschick.



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen
wenn man sich mal waffen anschaut die mit str und dex gleichermaßen skallieren bemerkt man doch, vorallem ab etwas höheren werten, das der boni durch stärke höher ist wie der von dex.

ich bin auch der Ansicht, und habe es auch schon öfter hier im Forum mal erwähnt, das es sich absolut nicht lohnt str/dex richtig hoch zu leveln.
lieber so hoch gehen bis man die gewünschte waffe tragen kann und dann den schaden durch andere dinge steigern (z.b. Verzauberungen, Buffs etc.)

Aber so richtig grün bin ich mit der Schadensberechnung in DS2 auch noch nicht.
Es gibt noch viel zu patchen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch gelesen das man da etwas verändert hat (vermutlich gings um Hex).
Anfang war es so, das der Hex bei FTH/INT mit dem höheren Wert skaliert hat, jetzt ist es angeblich der niedrigere Wert.


----------



## MOD6699 (26. Mai 2014)

Hm kann es sein das es evtl. wieder caps gibt wie 40 beim ersten Teil? Zudem hat doch dex andere Steigerung als tr. oder? Dann sollte sich erklären warum str. mehr punkte auf ap gibt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. Mai 2014)

> Hm kann es sein das es evtl. wieder caps gibt wie 40 beim ersten Teil? Zudem hat doch dex andere Steigerung als tr. oder? Dann sollte sich erklären warum str. mehr punkte auf ap gibt.



es gibt keine direkten caps, nur softcaps.
ab 40 bringt eine weitere Steigerung nur sehr wenig.
das ist auch nicht nur bei str/dex der fall.
so ist es beispielsweise auch bei vigor

auszug aus dem wiki:


> •Raises HP: 30 per point (0-20), 20 per point (21-50), 5 HP per point (51-99).



so wäre alles über 50 bei vigor zum Beispiel schon fast fail zu skillen, da man ab 50 nur noch 1/6 von dem bekommt was man bis 20 erhält


----------



## MOD6699 (26. Mai 2014)

@Snuggle: richtig bis man alles was man braucht/von nutzen ist auf softcap ist dann schon oder wenn du die Punkte halt für ein Teil bauchst was du tragen willst. Als ich überall von nutzen her 40 hatte im Einser bin ich dann nicht auf Wille gewechselt^^


----------



## Artschie321 (26. Mai 2014)

scalieren denn Buffs auch mit int /faith oder zählt das nur für infusions?
Was Zauber und so angeht bin ich absolut Ahnungslos... Die hab ich im ersten shon nie wirklich benutzt^^


----------



## Placebo (26. Mai 2014)

Buffs skalieren nicht direkt, Angriffszauber, Heilung etc. schon. Die meisten Buffs geben deiner Waffe +30% und +50 Punkte an Schaden auf das jeweilige Element. Wenn du also eine Waffe hast, die nur physischen Schaden macht oder das falsche Element hat, bekommst du 50 Extra-Schadenspunkte.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. Mai 2014)

> @Snuggle: richtig bis man alles was man braucht/von nutzen ist auf softcap ist dann schon oder wenn du die Punkte halt für ein Teil bauchst was du tragen willst. Als ich überall von nutzen her 40 hatte im Einser bin ich dann nicht auf Wille gewechselt^^



sorry ich hab Probleme den Satz zu entziffern
was wolltest du mir genau mitteilen ?


----------



## Artschie321 (27. Mai 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Buffs skalieren nicht direkt, Angriffszauber, Heilung etc. schon. Die meisten Buffs geben deiner Waffe +30% und +50 Punkte an Schaden auf das jeweilige Element. Wenn du also eine Waffe hast, die nur physischen Schaden macht oder das falsche Element hat, bekommst du 50 Extra-Schadenspunkte.



Wenn mal also Feuer mit Feuer bufft gibts ordentlich bonus^^ gut zu wissen, danke 

Dann lohnt es sich für nen reinen melee- Build eigentlich nicht extra was in int oder faith zu stecken oder?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. Mai 2014)

schau dir mal an welche werte feuer/blitz/finster/Magic dmg geben 
lightning dmg skaliert z.b. mit Faith. eine Lightning Waffe inkl. Lightning Buff profitiert durchaus von Faith.
aber auch hier ist es wie bei str/dex 
je höher der wert desto schlechter wird der Bonus/punkt mit der Zeit


----------



## Artschie321 (27. Mai 2014)

Ja das eine Elementarwaffe ein scaling auf diese Werte bekommt ist mir aufgefallen.
Weapon infusion hab ich hier noch nicht getestet da ich bis jetzt meist rein auf dex oder str gegangen bin 

Das würde ich aber gerne mal mit nen neuen build ausprobieren.
So dual Chaos Blades... eine Seite Lightning andere Seite Fire mit ordentlich int und faith...


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sich lohnt, Anpassung zu skillen?
Ich spiele allgemein einen recht schnellen Char mit einem Schwert und einem Schild - die Anpassung scheint ja die allgemeine Geschwindigkeit nochmal zu steigern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## MOD6699 (27. Mai 2014)

@snuggle: haha, also beim jetzigen durchlesen viel mir auf das er echt etwas wirr ist, sry 

Also was ich meinte war das ich damals beim einser nicht bei 40 aufgehört habe  nur um Wille zu skillen, da ich das kaum brauchte (nur für das heiligen schwert glaub ich zum nutzen) da war es mir egal das der schaden sich ab dem Softcap nur noch um einen Punkt erhöhte. Hoffe es ist jetzt verständlich.


----------



## Placebo (27. Mai 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Wenn mal also Feuer mit Feuer bufft gibts ordentlich bonus^^ gut zu wissen, danke
> 
> Dann lohnt es sich für nen reinen melee- Build eigentlich nicht extra was in int oder faith zu stecken oder?


Ich finde Feuer nicht immer praktisch, weil sehr leicht ist, sich hohe Feuerverteidigung zu holen (PvP) und auch einige Bosse nicht aussehen, als ob ihnen ein bisschen Glut viel ausmachen würde. Deshalb wechsel ich lieber zwischen Sonnenlichtschwert und Nachklingende Waffe. Finstere Waffe verwende ich für normale Levelabschnitte ohne Boss. Außerdem kann man ab 20 Intelligenz und Wille diesen Stab verwenden, der Zauber, Wunder und Flüche gleichzeitig zaubern kann. Sehr praktisch, dazu braucht er kein Funkeltitanit  Wenn du ausschließlich auf normale Waffen setzt, kannst du auch Harz verwenden - ist etwas individueller abstimmbar. Feurige Waffe (?) ist sehr gut, um die Harz-Kosten in einem angenehmen Rahmen zu halten.



			
				Artschie321 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich aber gerne mal mit nen neuen build ausprobieren.
> So dual Chaos Blades... eine Seite Lightning andere Seite Fire mit ordentlich int und faith...



Bin ganz zufrieden mit meiner Stat-Verteilung und kann eigentlich alles verwenden, was ich will (bei Intelligenz und Wille bitte einen Punkt abziehen, wegen der Finstermaske):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sich lohnt, Anpassung zu skillen?
> Ich spiele allgemein einen recht schnellen Char mit einem Schwert und einem Schild - die Anpassung scheint ja die allgemeine Geschwindigkeit nochmal zu steigern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...


Es gibt dir vor allem mehr Frames beim Rollen, in denen du unverwundbar bist. Macht das Spiel minimal leichter aber über 25 würde ich nicht gehen. Man merkt danach kaum einen Unterschied und die Punkte sind woanders besser aufgehoben. Ein paar Punkte lohnen sich trotzdem.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. Mai 2014)

> @snuggle: haha, also beim jetzigen durchlesen viel mir auf das er echt etwas wirr ist, sry
> 
> Also was ich meinte war das ich damals beim einser nicht bei 40 aufgehört habe nur um Wille zu skillen, da ich das kaum brauchte (nur für das heiligen schwert glaub ich zum nutzen) da war es mir egal das der schaden sich ab dem Softcap nur noch um einen Punkt erhöhte. Hoffe es ist jetzt verständlich.



ja besser    thx



> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sich lohnt, Anpassung zu skillen?
> Ich spiele allgemein einen recht schnellen Char mit einem Schwert und einem Schild - die Anpassung scheint ja die allgemeine Geschwindigkeit nochmal zu steigern, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...



meiner Meinung nach ist Anpassung ein skill den fromsoftware komplett weglassen könnte.
die skill Beschreibung verwirrt mehr als das der skill wirklich bringt.
in dein meisten builds von mir gehe ich auch nie über 20. man merkt anfangs das einige abläufe ein wenig schneller von der hand gehen. aber das ist so marginal das man zunächst trozdem erstmal seine Basic skills verteilen sollte um die wunsch Ausrüstung tragen zu können.


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Mai 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich finde Feuer nicht immer praktisch, weil sehr leicht ist, sich hohe Feuerverteidigung zu holen (PvP) und auch einige Bosse nicht aussehen, als ob ihnen ein bisschen Glut viel ausmachen würde. Deshalb wechsel ich lieber zwischen Sonnenlichtschwert und Nachklingende Waffe. Finstere Waffe verwende ich für normale Levelabschnitte ohne Boss. Außerdem kann man ab 20 Intelligenz und Wille diesen Stab verwenden, der Zauber, Wunder und Flüche gleichzeitig zaubern kann. Sehr praktisch, dazu braucht er kein Funkeltitanit  Wenn du ausschließlich auf normale Waffen setzt, kannst du auch Harz verwenden - ist etwas individueller abstimmbar. Feurige Waffe (?) ist sehr gut, um die Harz-Kosten in einem angenehmen Rahmen zu halten.



Viele der Gegner im PvE haben auch ne recht hohe Feuerverteidigung... Aber der Effekt sieht halt schon ziemlich nett aus 
Sunlight Blade findet man ja leider erst so ziemlich im Endgame, aber das wollt ich auch schon immer mal ausprobieren.




Placebo schrieb:


> Bin ganz zufrieden mit meiner Stat-Verteilung und kann eigentlich alles verwenden, was ich will (bei Intelligenz und Wille bitte einen Punkt abziehen, wegen der Finstermaske):



Ja das sieht auch ziemlich gut Balanciert aus  
Ist dass das Sunlight Straightsword (hieß es so?) was man von den Sunbro's bekommt?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. Mai 2014)

> Ist dass das Sunlight Straightsword (hieß es so?) was man von den Sunbro's bekommt?


yub das ist es.
einer meiner höchst favorisierten Waffen im ganzen Spiel.
komme mit dem moveset super klar und der geringe basedmg wird über das scalling wett gemacht.


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Mai 2014)

Ja ich hab's mit meinen Strength Char bekommen. Das scalling war glaub ich auf dex/str mit B? das ist Super!
Ich versuche im Moment das Schwert für einen Build zu bekommen, mit dem ich auf 40/40 gehen möchte


----------



## Placebo (28. Mai 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dass das Sunlight Straightsword (hieß es so?) was man von den Sunbro's bekommt?





SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> yub das ist es.


Nö, ist es nicht 
Ist das Heide-Ritterschwert mit Blitz-Durchdringung. Viele haben gelernt, dass man einem Guard-Break ganz einfach entgehen kann, indem man nach hinten läuft. Der Schwarzsilberspeer und das Ritterschwert haben damit kein Problem, weil es fast reine Magiewaffen sind und sich wunderbar durch Schilde fressen. Selbst ein gebuffter Havelyn mit erhobenem Großschild bekommt noch 70-80 Schadenspunkte pro Treffer. Nützt eigentlich nicht sehr viel aber es übt ordentlich Druck auf den Gegner aus 
Langsam macht mir die SM zu schaffen  Ich will nicht höher als 150 gehen, weil ich dann auch gleich den Build verwenden könnte, den sowieso schon jeder zweite hat aber gäbe es nicht parieren, hätte ich manchmal absolut keine Chance...


			
				Artschie321 schrieb:
			
		

> Sunlight Blade findet man ja leider erst so ziemlich im Endgame, aber das wollt ich auch schon immer mal ausprobieren.


Irgendwo kann man es auch kaufen aber frag mich bitte nicht bei wem und mit welcher Voraussetzung. Ich habe jedenfalls zwei und das ohne Asketenleuchtfeuer oder NG+.


			
				Artschie321 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich hab's mit meinen Strength Char bekommen. Das scalling war glaub ich auf dex/str mit B? das ist Super!


Bei +10 hat es sogar A/A als Skalierung.


Der Thead wurde angepinnt  Danke, an wen auch immer


----------



## Memphys (28. Mai 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Irgendwo kann man es auch kaufen aber frag mich bitte nicht bei wem und mit welcher Voraussetzung. Ich habe jedenfalls zwei und das ohne Asketenleuchtfeuer oder NG+.



Straid of Olaphis nach der Undead Crypt... also noch später als die andere. Weiß nicht ob man unbegrenzt viele kaufen kann oder nur eine. Nach der Krypta verkauft auch die erste Wunderhändlerin die den Weg zum Jägerhain öffnet unbegrenzt Blitzspeere.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. Mai 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht
> Ist das Heide-Ritterschwert mit Blitz-Durchdringung. Viele haben gelernt, dass man einem Guard-Break ganz einfach entgehen kann, indem man nach hinten läuft. Der Schwarzsilberspeer und das Ritterschwert haben damit kein Problem, weil es fast reine Magiewaffen sind und sich wunderbar durch Schilde fressen. Selbst ein gebuffter Havelyn mit erhobenem Großschild bekommt noch 70-80 Schadenspunkte pro Treffer. Nützt eigentlich nicht sehr viel aber es übt ordentlich Druck auf den Gegner aus
> Langsam macht mir die SM zu schaffen  Ich will nicht höher als 150 gehen, weil ich dann auch gleich den Build verwenden könnte, den sowieso schon jeder zweite hat aber gäbe es nicht parieren, hätte ich manchmal absolut keine Chance...
> 
> ...


 
hä?!?
ich bin grad verwirrt.
das sunsword  mit dem doppel B skalling (+10 A)bekommt man doch nur über die "sun bros" oder nicht?!?!
das heide schwert hat doch doppel C Skalling (+10 B)
kann es sein das wir grad an einander vorbei geredet haben ?


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2014)

Er fragte ob er das SunBlade trägt, und du sagtest ja. Er hat aber das Ritterschwert.
Du hingegen wolltest vermutlich nur bestätigen das man das Sonnenschwert von den Sun Bros bekommt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. Mai 2014)

das würds erklären 
aber das heide schwert mag ich nicht so sehr, da is mir die Reichweite doch zu kurz und komme auch mit dem moveset nicht so klar.


----------



## XP1500Monster (30. Mai 2014)

Ich bräuchte mal kurz Hilfe - wenn ich Gedosato nutze (nichts verändert außer Maus-Zeiger-sichtbar und monitorgröße angepasst), dann stimmt die visuelle Position meiner Maus nicht mit der eigentlichen Position ein, d.h. sie ist nicht da wo sie sein sollte. Irgendjemand eine Idee wie man das abstellen kann? Sie ist nach unten verschoben - wenn ich auf "Spiel beenden" klicken will (im Startmenü) muss ich den Zeiger bis ganz nach unten schieben, um es auszuwählen.

Edit: Nevermind, Problem gelöst.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. Mai 2014)

> Edit: Nevermind, Problem gelöst.



wie hast du es denn gelöst?
hab den fehler noch nicht gehabt aber ich denke du wirst warscheinlich nicht der einzige sein der mal so ein Problem hatte.


----------



## Placebo (30. Mai 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> das würds erklären
> aber das heide schwert mag ich nicht so sehr, da is mir die Reichweite doch zu kurz und komme auch mit dem moveset nicht so klar.


 
Ich nehme nur Waffen, die sonst niemand verwendet 

*Baldiger Patch 1.06*


Spoiler



Nerfs:

Santiers Speer (Ausdauer/Schaden-Verhältnis, Upgrades)
Große Nachklingende Seele (Schaden)
Avelyn (Schaden, Animation)
Ring des Abgrunds (Zusätzlicher Schaden)
Götterzorn (Schaden)
Cales Schuhe/Rüstung (?)
Syans Hellebarde (Schaden, Animation)
Fledermausstab (Gift-Attribut hat keine Auswirkungen auf Zauber)
Die Dauer von Buffs ist nun abhängig von den eigenen Statuswerten
Überarbeitete Parieren-Animationen für die gesamte Krummschwert-Kategorie
Überarbeitung des Kampfes mit zwei Waffen (Stunlocks)
Feurige/Nachklingende Waffe (Schwächer?)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKsXgg_hOus

Eigene Meinung: Jetzt fehlen nur noch das Nodachi (Washing Pole), dann bin ich einigermaßen glücklich


----------



## SnugglezNRW (31. Mai 2014)

> Ich nehme nur Waffen, die sonst niemand verwendet


Suppenkelle der maid ftw ?


----------



## XP1500Monster (31. Mai 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> wie hast du es denn gelöst?
> hab den fehler noch nicht gehabt aber ich denke du wirst warscheinlich nicht der einzige sein der mal so ein Problem hatte.


 
Hatte die falsche Auflösung ausgewählt - anscheinend muss man die Auflösung des Desktops nehmen, ansonsten passt es mit der Maus-Position nicht.


----------



## Placebo (31. Mai 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Suppenkelle der maid ftw ?


Macht mit einem Irdischen Stein über 100 Schaden und ist damit immerhin besser als dieses Schlüsselschwert


----------



## XP1500Monster (31. Mai 2014)

Dieses Schlüsselschwert -.- - Das hat mich echt verwirrt, aka, "wo ist jetzt dieser verdammte Schlüssel"


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. Mai 2014)

Ach, das Ding ist ein Schwert? ^^


----------



## XP1500Monster (1. Juni 2014)

Kurze Frage: Diese 5 Riesen-Seelen die man für König Vendrick braucht (um dem Damage zu drücken) - welche sind das? Klar, die drei Riesen-Errinerungen, und dann diese 2 Riesen in dem Gift-Gebiet. Und die 5te? Der uralte Drache?


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2014)

Ja, der Drache.


----------



## XP1500Monster (1. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe.
Na dann mal ab ans Werk.
Paar Screenshots nebenbei:


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie hab ich es hinbekommen von Sa auf So durchzuzocken  Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Urfeuer^^

ps benötigt man für das Tor des Winters wirklich die Bossseelen oder reichen die Urfeuer?


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juni 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich es hinbekommen von Sa auf So durchzuzocken  Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Urfeuer^^
> 
> ps benötigt man für das Tor des Winters wirklich die Bossseelen oder reichen die Urfeuer?



Mit den Urfeuern hat das imo nichts zu tun, sondern nur dein Seelenmemory.
Entweder du hast die Bossseelen oder 1 Mio Seelen.


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juni 2014)

Ok danke zudem ist mir aufgefallen,dass man ab 50 (auf stärke bei mir) gar keine Punkte mehr bekommt? Oo


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juni 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ok danke zudem ist mir aufgefallen,dass man ab 50 (auf stärke bei mir) gar keine Punkte mehr bekommt? Oo



Du bist noch nicht im Schrein des Winters und hast schon ein Attribut mit 50?

Etwas höher als 50 zu skillen macht keinen Sinn, zumindest was die Skalierung angeht.
So hohe Werte braucht man eigentlich nur für Gear oder Spells.


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juni 2014)

Jop bin level 105 

Du rennst (bzw ich) ja eh immer mal öfters bis zum Boss (meist sogar bis die Gegner weg sind). Daher und vom 1. Teil reise ich auch immer mal wieder nach Manjula mt 10000 Seelen z.B. Hab bisher ca. 850000 Seelen verloren.


----------



## Artschie321 (2. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Nö, ist es nicht


arrrr die sehen sich aber auch ähnlich^^

Bin echt gespannt wie hoch dort der Bonus ausffallen wird... Im Moment bin ich aber noch kein Stück weiter weil ich wieder in DS1 versackt bin


----------



## Rizzard (2. Juni 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Jop bin level 105
> 
> Du rennst (bzw ich) ja eh immer mal öfters bis zum Boss (meist sogar bis die Gegner weg sind). Daher und vom 1. Teil reise ich auch immer mal wieder nach Manjula mt 10000 Seelen z.B. Hab bisher ca. 850000 Seelen verloren.



Kommt mir nur etwas hoch vor. Ich hab damals das Spiel mit Lvl 110-115 beendet.
Naja, mit 105 kannst wenigstens problemlos durch die Gegner pflügen.




Artschie321 schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich aber noch kein Stück weiter weil ich wieder in DS1 versackt bin



DS1 ist auch besser.^^


----------



## Artschie321 (2. Juni 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> DS1 ist auch besser.^^


 
Da pflichte ich dir bei 
Der zweite ist an sich ein wirklich gutes Spiel, aber die Levelarchitektur ist im ersten viel besser.
Dort schließen sich die Gebiete sooo clever aneinander an, während der 2. eher "schlauchig" ist.
Und PvE ist im ersten auch etwas fordernder.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juni 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Da pflichte ich dir bei
> Der zweite ist an sich ein wirklich gutes Spiel, aber die Levelarchitektur ist im ersten viel besser.
> Dort schließen sich die Gebiete sooo clever aneinander an, während der 2. eher "schlauchig" ist.
> Und PvE ist im ersten auch etwas fordernder.


 
So so....


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich find den ersten Teil auch besser. Aber im 2. sind die Bosse etwas "vielschichtiger"


----------



## Placebo (2. Juni 2014)

Würde ich nicht sagen. Jeder vergleicht das aktuelle Dark Souls 1 mit dem aktuellen Dark Souls 2, was falsch ist. Dark Souls 1 hat viele Patches und Balancing-Updates gebraucht, um da zu sein wo es jetzt ist. Um es ins Extreme zu ziehen: Die SL300 (Irdische) Havelyn und der 99Vit GiantDad-Ninja mit Hornissenring unterscheiden sich nicht wahnsinnig voneinander, PC-Spieler haben aber nur einen dieser Builds überhaupt mitbekommen.
Was man bis jetzt werten kann, sind große Dinge wie allgemeines Leveldesign oder das verlangsamte Kampfsystem aber nicht "es ist zu schwer/leicht; der Gegner hat zu viel Ausdauer usw.", weil selbst Bosse schon Patches erhalten haben. Ihr vergesst auch, dass die Bosse, die von Teil 1 am Meisten in Erinnerung bleiben, zu 2/3 aus dem (wirklich guten!) DLC stammen. Ich würde hier einfach mal abwarten, Skyrim ist schon über Version 2.0 

Edit: etwas langsam...


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juni 2014)

Skyrim wird noch offiziell gepatcht? wasn da los Bethesda^^


----------



## Artschie321 (2. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen. Jeder vergleicht das aktuelle Dark Souls 1 mit dem aktuellen Dark Souls 2, was falsch ist. Dark Souls 1 hat viele Patches und Balancing-Updates gebraucht, um da zu sein wo es jetzt ist. Um es ins Extreme zu ziehen: Die SL300 (Irdische) Havelyn und der 99Vit GiantDad-Ninja mit Hornissenring unterscheiden sich nicht wahnsinnig voneinander, PC-Spieler haben aber nur einen dieser Builds überhaupt mitbekommen.
> Was man bis jetzt werten kann, sind große Dinge wie allgemeines Leveldesign oder das verlangsamte Kampfsystem aber nicht "es ist zu schwer/leicht; der Gegner hat zu viel Ausdauer usw.", weil selbst Bosse schon Patches erhalten haben. Ihr vergesst auch, dass die Bosse, die von Teil 1 am Meisten in Erinnerung bleiben, zu 2/3 aus dem (wirklich guten!) DLC stammen. Ich würde hier einfach mal abwarten, Skyrim ist schon über Version 2.0
> 
> Edit: etwas langsam...



Da hast du einen Punkt  Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es aussah als der erste frisch draußen war, in der Version 1.0.
Aber unterm Strich finde ich die Ki im ersten Teil nach jetzigem Stand etwas aggressiver... Was mir persönlich ganz gut gefällt.
Was mich aber wirklich stört ist halt die Tatsache, dass wenn man ein Gebiet betritt, auf eine Sackgasse zuläuft. 
Im ersten wurde am Ende meistens immernoch ein Pfad geschlagen und man war plötzlich wieder dort, wo man vor 2std angefangen hat. 
Unterm Strich finde ich den zweiten ja total Klasse... Ich habe dort schon fast 150std rein gesteckt, das ist weit mehr als im ersten 

Vieleicht probiere ich zwecks PvE mal den Covenant of Champions aus... Dort soll die Ki ja auch etwas aggressiver sein wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe^^


----------



## XP1500Monster (2. Juni 2014)

Mein Motto bei DS 2: "Farm hard, fight easy". Habe 4 von 5 Riesenseelen für Vendrick - Level 157. Overfarmed. Trotzdem, so dumm wie ich mich anstelle sind die Bosse immer noch spannend.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Juni 2014)

Gestern noch den Ritter mit dem Spiegelbild gelegt. First try aber keine Mitspieler beschworen.. Iwi kamen mir die Bosse schwerer vor im einser. Oder ich bin geübter. keinen Plan. läuft aber


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2014)

Ja die Bosse waren definitiv schwerer.
Hab auch schon von vielen anderen gehört das die Bosse first try gelegt wurden. Keine Seltenheit.
Hab mir vor kurzem einen Platin Run von Sleth angeschaut (blind). Der legt im ersten Durchlauf 80% aller Bosse beim ersten Versuch.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Juni 2014)

Na gut der ist auch krank^^ (positiv gemeint)


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2014)

Nee oder....

» Dark Souls 2: Drei Download-Episoden inkl. Trailer angekündigt by play3.de


----------



## Memphys (4. Juni 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nee oder....
> 
> » Dark Souls 2: Drei Download-Episoden inkl. Trailer angekündigt by play3.de


 
Ich freu mich 
Inhalt, Inhalt, Inhalt... immer her damit.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. Juni 2014)

in meinen Augen ist das eine Katastrophe!
jetzt fängt fromsoftware auch noch damit an irgendwelche DLCs auf den Markt zu scheissen.

das hauptgame ist noch lange nicht vernüftig gebalanced und dann kündigen die sowas an....
könnte kotzen.

mal abgesehen davon das es mal hies "es wird keine dlcs geben"


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon das es mal hies "es wird keine dlcs geben"



Die Aussage wurde damals kurz darauf entkräftet, und das es womöglich doch irgendwann mal sein könnte.
Ich finds aber auch etwas "frech" so kurz nach Release schon 3 DLCs zu bringen um nochmals 30€ abzugreifen.


----------



## Memphys (4. Juni 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Aussage wurde damals kurz darauf entkräftet, und das es womöglich doch irgendwann mal sein könnte.
> Ich finds aber auch etwas "frech" so kurz nach Release schon 3 DLCs zu bringen um nochmals 30€ abzugreifen.


 
Das Spiel läuft gut, war bei Release auf PC schon vernünftig gebalanced und hat mir schon viele Stunden Spielspaß gebracht. Da stehe ich DLCs offen gegenüber, vor allem wenn ich mir den DLC vom ersten Teil angucke. 20€ für alle 3 find ich jetzt auch nicht übertrieben, From Software hat bei mir auch noch das nötige Ansehen zum vorbestellen, von daher... gekauft. Wenns ne Enttäuschung wird wärs schade, aber prinzipiell find ichs erstmal gut.


----------



## Placebo (5. Juni 2014)

Das kommt mir jetzt etwas zu (verdächtig) früh.. Ein großes Addon wäre mir lieber gewesen als eine Roadmap, die jeden Monat einen neuen DLC ankündigt. Ich bleibe skeptisch, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2014)

Mir wäre es auch lieber gewesen, man hätte alle 3 DLCs zu einem großen DLC zusammen gefasst.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie das P/L Verhältnis sein wird. ~30€ sind ja locker ein halbes Hauptspiel.
Die Politik dahinter will ich eigentlich nicht unterstützen, aber da es Dark Souls Content ist kann ich eigentlich nicht wiederstehen. Außerdem für mich ein Grund mal wieder DS2 zu zocken.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. Juni 2014)

bei DS1 konnte ich das addon ja noch verstehen. es wurde im zusammenhang mit der pc Version als prepare to die veröffentlich und kurz darauf als addon für die Konsolen verkauft. nach release des hauptspiels hatte man sich auch ca. 1,5 jahre Zeit gelassen (meine das addon kam ende 2011). 

Man soll mich jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich freue mich sicherlich über neuen Content. Auch macht das Hauptspiel auf mich nicht den Eindruck das es zu kurz geraten ist und das etwas fehlen würde was nun mit DLCs aufgefüttert werden müsste. Mir geht es einzig und allein um die DLC Politik seitens Fromsoftware die sich mit DS2 so extrem gewandelt hat. Allein solche Einstellungen brachten mich dazu JEGLICHEN Titel von EA zu meiden, wie sehr das Spiel auch noch gehypt wird. Ich hoffe inständig das dies bei Fromsoftware ein Ausnahmefall bleiben wird.


----------



## Artschie321 (5. Juni 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Auch macht das Hauptspiel auf mich nicht den Eindruck das es zu kurz geraten ist und das etwas fehlen würde was nun mit DLCs aufgefüttert werden müsste.



So ist es! Nach dem durchspielen habe ich mich eigtl auch ganz gut versorgt gefühlt. Es hat echt nicht den Eindruck gemacht als ob es jetzt irgendwie unvollständig wäre.
Ich frage mich ob die DLCs noch etwas Backround zur Welt und zur Story geben werden?
Vlt erklärt der Crown of the old Iron King DLC ja was es mit der besonderen Seele auf sich hat, die der Iron King im NG+ dropt


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Juni 2014)

Warum beschwert ihr euch? Solange EA 1 Milliarde (1.000.000.000) Stück Fifa verkauft warum soll dann eine andere Firma nicht noch Kohle machen mit DLCs? Find ich völlig gerechtfertigt.

Ich hab ihn leicht entschärft. War etwas angefressen und dafür könnt ihr ja auch nix.


----------



## Artschie321 (5. Juni 2014)

Also ich wollte mich keines Wegs beschweren. Dark Souls 2 ist so mit das einzige Spiel, was mich dieses Jahr interessiert... Da freu ich mich natürlich über neues Futter 
Aber so kurz nach Release  einzelne 3 DLC´s nachschieben riecht halt schon etwas komisch...^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. Juni 2014)

> Warum beschwert ihr euch? Solange EA 1 Milliarde (1.000.000.000) Stück Fifa verkauft warum soll dann eine andere Firma nicht noch Kohle machen mit DLCs? Find ich völlig gerechtfertigt.


und du siehst ja wo EA steht und was die produzieren.....


----------



## Artschie321 (6. Juni 2014)

Seit gestern gibts bei Steam den Seasonspass für 25Mark 

Ob da noch mehr DLC's geplant sind?


----------



## XP1500Monster (6. Juni 2014)

Abwarten.
Im Zweifelsfall muss man sich einfach in Geduld üben und warten, bis sie günstiger werden. Bei Skyrim lässt sich das sehr schön beobachten. Die Preise der DLCs selber sind kaum gesunken, aber die Legendary-Edition (also Skyrim mit allen Dlcs) ist stark im Preis gefallen.
Steam-Preise:
Skyrim, normale Edition: ~15€
Dragonborn Dlc: ~20€
Hearthfire Dlc: ~5€
Dawnguard Dlc: ~20€

*Skyrim Legendary Edition (Skyrim mit allen Dlcs): ~30€*
Skyrim mit allen Dlcs, Dlcs einzeln auf Steam gekauft: ~60€
Ergo: Wenn man lange genug wartet, kann man gut die Hälfte des Preises sparen. Hoffen wir mal, dass es sich bei DS2 ähnlich oder besser entwickelt.


----------



## Placebo (9. Juni 2014)

Eines schönen Tages war ich mal wieder in der Arena (und weiß weder den Namen dieses Gegners, noch wie er aussah). Ich versah meinen Säbel mit schwarzer Magie, rannte auf ihn zu, griff an und er parierte mich - und trank einen Estus, anstatt mich abzustechen. Sehr nett, dann eben noch einmal! Ich drückte erneut die Angriffstaste und zack! Da lag ich wieder. Egal was ich machte, dieser Typ hat jeden meiner Schläge absolut perfekt abgewehrt. Nur eine Kombo ging durch, bei der der erste Treffer absichtlich ins Leere ging. Hat aber auch nichts genützt, weil er dann, nach dem nächsten erfolgreichen parieren, eben zwei statt einem Estus geschluckt hat. Also hinterließ ich ein Menschenbild als Zeichen der Anerkennung, er nahm es und legte 27 auf den Boden. Meine 14 Göttlicher Segen hat er nicht aufgenommen aber den "Kampf" beendet. Bittere Niederlage würde ich sagen aber Respekt an diese Reflexe (oder Programmierkünste)  Und ich dachte schon, ich sei gut, weil ich in jedem zweiten Kampf mal einen Parier-Treffer lande, ohne komplett zu spammen....


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Juni 2014)

hehe Placebo
das kenne ich nur zu gut!
es gibt echt schon kranke Schweine in DS die das spielen nahezu perfektionierten.
Aber das find ich an DS auch so geil, man sieht direkt wo man steht! 
alleine schon wenn man sich so diverse speedruns anschaut (ohne exploits) bekommt man richtig Respekt. hab mich auch ne Zeitlang an solche runs gewagt, aber nicht annähernd solche Zeiten gepackt.
mein bester run in ds1 lag bei 2:35 std ca. in DS2 bin ich noch über 3,:30std.


----------



## Artschie321 (10. Juni 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> mein bester run in ds1 lag bei 2:35 std ca. in DS2 bin ich noch über 3,:30std.



wOOt? das ist aber schon ziemlich beindruckend 
Machst du dann auch alle Bosse? Oder lässt du Gebiete aus oder wie läuft das?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. Juni 2014)

ne lasse vieles aus. und die zeit ist sicherlich nicht beeindruckend 
es gibt leute die haben das game bereits in unter 45min durch ^^


----------



## Artschie321 (11. Juni 2014)

Naja ich finds schon ziemlich eindrucksvoll...
Du musst ja vorher genau den Plan haben welche Waffe du nutzen willst, weil du ja in der Zeit nicht großartig Levelst. Und mit der falschen Waffe machst du ja keinen Damage, dann dauern wiederum die Bossfights ziemlich lange...
Dazu muss man sich ja auch ziemlich weit mit den Spielmechaniken auseinander setzen und muss die Welt auch ziemlich gut kennen und sowas halt^^

Also ich persönlich wüsste nichtmal ansatzweise wie ich nen Speedrun machen sollte.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (12. Juni 2014)

@Artschie321
ich nutze einfach die normale kleine holzkeule die man sehr früh kaufen kann, besser gesagt 2 davon, mehr nicht. 
die bosse sind meist das kleinste Problem. endweder staggert man diese durch, parriert sie wodurch sie nach 2 hits down sind, oder man "schubst" sie in den Abgrund (beispielsweise der dragonrider und die thronewatcher/defender). oder wie gesagt ,... man lässt einfach alles aus was nicht benötigt wird.
das wichtigste ist eigentlich die Planung.

wenn meine Zeiten besser werden nehme ich mal einen run auf und lade ihn dann hoch, das wird aber noch daaaaauuuuueeeern


----------



## saphira33 (12. Juni 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> @Artschie321
> ich nutze einfach die normale kleine holzkeule die man sehr früh kaufen kann, besser gesagt 2 davon, mehr nicht.
> die bosse sind meist das kleinste Problem. endweder staggert man diese durch, parriert sie wodurch sie nach 2 hits down sind, oder man "schubst" sie in den Abgrund (beispielsweise der dragonrider und die thronewatcher/defender). oder wie gesagt ,... man lässt einfach alles aus was nicht benötigt wird.
> das wichtigste ist eigentlich die Planung.
> ...


 
Zuerst das Grabhüterschwert holen und das normale Dracheschwert dann Stats puschen bis genug fürs Grabhüterschwert da ist  also ich hab mir ja das Grabhütergrossschwert geholt und in 1:45 stunden auf + 5 gehauen und ins NG gekommen  mit nem Spielfehler diese Dämonendinger ongehitted


----------



## SnugglezNRW (12. Juni 2014)

> Zuerst das Grabhüterschwert holen und das normale Dracheschwert dann Stats puschen bis genug fürs Grabhüterschwert da ist  also ich hab mir ja das Grabhütergrossschwert geholt und in 1:45 stunden auf + 5 gehauen und ins NG gekommen  mit nem Spielfehler diese Dämonendinger ongehitted



du redest von ds1 nehme ich an
da hab ich immer "darkroot gardens runs" gemacht.
blackknight hellbard, grasshield und dann einen kleinen Abstecher runter zu den kleinen Drachen um an den Red Tearstone Ring zu kommen.
immer gestartet als Warrior um schnellstmöglich die Hellebarde tragen zu können (brauchte glaub ich 20 oder 22 für beidhändiges führen in str). Mit Power Within und dem Red Tearstone war Quelaag z.b. ein One Hit


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juni 2014)

Passt hier zwar nicht unbedingt rein, aber es steckt soviel Souls in dem Spiel.^^

http://a.pomf.se/wzhhyp.mp4


----------



## Artschie321 (13. Juni 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> @Artschie321
> ich nutze einfach die normale kleine holzkeule die man sehr früh kaufen kann, besser gesagt 2 davon, mehr nicht.
> die bosse sind meist das kleinste Problem. endweder staggert man diese durch, parriert sie wodurch sie nach 2 hits down sind, oder man "schubst" sie in den Abgrund (beispielsweise der dragonrider und die thronewatcher/defender). oder wie gesagt ,... man lässt einfach alles aus was nicht benötigt wird.
> das wichtigste ist eigentlich die Planung.
> ...


 
Aber so richtig viel ist ja nicht "optional" oder? Mir fällt jetzt spontan Nomans Wharf ein, die kann man ja komplett auslassen^^
Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wann wir uns den run mal ansehen dürfen 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Passt hier zwar nicht unbedingt rein, aber es steckt soviel Souls in dem Spiel.^^
> 
> http://a.pomf.se/wzhhyp.mp4


 
Davon habe ich in den letzten Tagen auch was gelesen. 
Es sieht soweit echt gut aus, das Setting wirkt sehr düster und atmosphärisch... Schade das es Playstation exklusiv sein wird 
In den Genuss von Demon Souls bin ich leider auch nie gekommen...


----------



## Memphys (13. Juni 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Aber so richtig viel ist ja nicht "optional" oder? Mir fällt jetzt spontan Nomans Wharf ein, die kann man ja komplett auslassen^^
> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wann wir uns den run mal ansehen dürfen


 
Smelter Demon, Pursuer, Ornstein, prinzipiell alles vor Drangleic Castle. Die schnellste Methode die ich kenne ist The Rotten mehrmals via Asketenleuchtfeuer zu machen um die 1.000.000 Soul Memory zu erreichen und den Schrein des Winters zu öffnen (oder in 1.0.0 via Trickjump aussen rum)


----------



## Artschie321 (13. Juni 2014)

Memphys schrieb:


> Smelter Demon, Pursuer, Ornstein, prinzipiell alles vor Drangleic Castle. Die schnellste Methode die ich kenne ist The Rotten mehrmals via Asketenleuchtfeuer zu machen um die 1.000.000 Soul Memory zu erreichen und den Schrein des Winters zu öffnen (oder in 1.0.0 via Trickjump aussen rum)



ja stimmt schon im Prinzip braucht man nur eine Millionen Seelen und nach Black Gulch kommt man ja recht früh, wenn man sich den Silver Cats Ring besorgt. Aber woher die ganzen Asketenleuchtfeuer nehmen?


----------



## Placebo (14. Juni 2014)

Du brauchst gar nicht so viele, weil du die Seele an sich auch noch verbraten kannst und du ab NG+ zwei Seelen bekommst. Maximal fünf Asketenleuchtfeuer dürften schon reichen.

Yay, neuer Negativrekord: 260 Schaden mit einem Blitz Messer der Männchen +10 beim Parieren (waren ca. 10% der Gesamt-HP des Gegners). Havel braucht wohl noch ein kleines Balancing-Update, das ist ja abartig


----------



## Artschie321 (14. Juni 2014)

ja stimmt, an die Seelen zum zerdrücken habe ich nicht gedacht.^^

Gerade 260 Schaden beim Parieren ist bei dem Krit-modifier von dem Messer des Männchens schon echt übel.
Neulich habe ich bei eine Runde Jolly Cooparation jemanden mit Havels Set und Zwei von diesen Groß- Schilden aus Undead Crypt gesehen... Der hat echt alles weg getankt.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Juni 2014)

Moin Moin,

läuft derzeit! Bin NG+ vorm Schrein des Winters, ungefär Lvl 200 und mach im Moment mit dem Bastardschwert +10(original) 261 Schaden. Oder ich nutze das Schwert der Draleic Ritter (oder so) das noch mehr Schaden machen müsste. Habs aber nur auf +2 da mir derzeit die gltizerne teile fehlen. Bezüglich den Akztekenfeuer die dürfte man ja glaub ich in der Gruft kaufen können aber ich nutzt die eh nicht daher hab ich gerade 34 stück im Rucksack. Naja die Bosse sind im NG doch etwas fordernder aber immer noch iwi zu einfach ggüber DS1. Cool fand ich das mit Freija (kein Spoiler ) Zur Zeit bockts mich jetzt bin ich mal auf das schloss gespannt


----------



## Artschie321 (16. Juni 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> . Cool fand ich das mit Freija (kein Spoiler ) Zur Zeit bockts mich jetzt bin ich mal auf das schloss gespannt


 
Ja das war richtig cool 
Das hat mich auch so unvorbereitet getroffen, dass ich dort fast drauf gegangen wäre^^


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Juni 2014)

Naja mein XBox Controller fing da vorher schon gewaltig zu wackeln an und der Bildschirm ebenso^^


----------



## Artschie321 (16. Juni 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Naja mein XBox Controller fing da vorher schon gewaltig zu wackeln an und der Bildschirm ebenso^^



ja schon, aber das dann sows kommt hat mich echt vollkommen überrascht^^

Hmm ich bekomm das Timing beim Parrieren irgendwie überhaupt nicht auf die Reihe.
Hat sich die da die Mechanik gegenüber dem ersten so stark verändert? Hat jemand ein Paar Tipps für mich?


----------



## Placebo (16. Juni 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Hmm ich bekomm das Timing beim Parrieren irgendwie überhaupt nicht auf die Reihe.
> Hat sich die da die Mechanik gegenüber dem ersten so stark verändert? Hat jemand ein Paar Tipps für mich?


 
Ja, wobei ich mich vor allem auf PvP konzentriert habe und es nur sporadisch im PvE verwende (siehe letzter Punkt): 
Kleine Schilde mit langer Animation (z.B. der Buckler) sind allgemein am Besten aber nicht leicht zu lernen - fang mit Krummschwertern an. 
Am leichtesten finde ich NPC-Phantome zum parieren, andere Gegner und PvP variieren nach verwendeter Waffe oder Monstertypus.
Du musst nun nicht mehr ganz nah am Gegner stehen, damit es funktioniert. 
Sensen lassen sich nur parieren, wenn du mit dem Schild die Klinge triffst.
Es gibt Waffen, die nicht parierbar sind. Dazu gehören Peitschen und alle zweihändigen, normalen Angriffe von Hellebarden, Ultra-Großschwertern, Großäxten und Großhämmern.
Für PvP würde ich YouTube (Juutas1988) fragen. Es ist viel Schätzarbeit gefragt und am Anfang wirst du nur verlieren.
Im PvE finde ich persönlich das Risiko-/Nutzen-Verhältnis zu schlecht. Beispiel: Alleine die normalen Hüllen haben oft drei verschiedene Angriffsmuster mit unterschiedlichen Parry-Timings. Wenn im PvP jemand eine Rolle macht, muss ich nur zwei bis drei Timings lernen, um über 90% aller Waffen parieren zu können. Das gleiche gilt für Renn-Angriffe und fast alle Spieler haben ein bestimmtes Angriffsmuster, das man innerhalb der ersten Minute herausfinden kann. NPCs sind da viel zufälliger.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juni 2014)

Da ich nur Großschilde benutze fällt das eh alles für mich flach^^


----------



## Artschie321 (18. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ja, wobei ich mich vor allem auf PvP konzentriert habe und es nur sporadisch im PvE verwende (siehe letzter Punkt):
> Kleine Schilde mit langer Animation (z.B. der Buckler) sind allgemein am Besten aber nicht leicht zu lernen - fang mit Krummschwertern an.
> Am leichtesten finde ich NPC-Phantome zum parieren, andere Gegner und PvP variieren nach verwendeter Waffe oder Monstertypus.
> Du musst nun nicht mehr ganz nah am Gegner stehen, damit es funktioniert.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank! Dann werde ich es erstmal mit nem Krummschwert probieren.
Meine ersten Versuche habe ich hier mit dem beidhändigen Parrieren mit einem Katana an den Hollows im Forest of fallen Giants gemacht... aber das ging komplett daneben 
Das Timing scheint wirklich ziemlich knifflig zu sein, aber es macht bestimmt ziemlich Bock wenn man es erst raus hat


----------



## Asteroids (18. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> [...] Es gibt Waffen, die nicht parierbar sind. Dazu gehören Peitschen und alle *zweihändigen, normalen* Angriffe von Hellebarden, Ultra-Großschwertern, Großäxten und Großhämmern. [...]


 
Bist du dir da sicher? Bei dem zweiten Lagerfeuer im Wald der gefallenen Riesen ist rechts im Eck, wenn man die Tür wieder verlässt, ein Hollow am Boden, der beim näherkommen erwacht. Dieser hat eine Hellebarde und die habe ich mehrere Male mit Schild, Dolch und Krummsäbel pariert. Ich weiß aber auch nicht 100 %ig, ob er die Hellebarde einhändig oder zweihändig führt.

In letzter Zeit habe ich mich auch daran versucht das parieren zu lernen. Im PVE ist das aber schon bockschwer. Der wohl leichteste Gegner dürfte hier wohl sogar noch der Boss Pursuer sein. Macht einfach Spaß ihn zu parieren und anschließend schnell zur Ballista zu rennen und ihm drei Pfeile in den Kopf zu jagen.  
Bei den popeligen Standard-Hollows bringe ich mich regelmäßig in Lebensgefahr beim parieren.


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Juni 2014)

2 Verfolger im Thronsaal???  

Soll das ein Witz sein?


----------



## Asteroids (18. Juni 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> 2 Verfolger im Thronsaal???
> 
> Soll das ein Witz sein?


 
Ich habe da auch erst mal schief geschaut.  Pursuer/Verfolger kann man zwar recht leicht parieren, aber ich hab's in mehreren Anläufen bisher noch nicht geschafft die um die Ecke zu bringen. Keine Chance.


----------



## Placebo (18. Juni 2014)

Scheint doch zu funktionieren 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfo_sbhI5oY



Asteroids schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Bei dem zweiten Lagerfeuer im Wald der gefallenen Riesen ist rechts im Eck, wenn man die Tür wieder verlässt, ein Hollow am Boden, der beim näherkommen erwacht. Dieser hat eine Hellebarde und die habe ich mehrere Male mit Schild, Dolch und Krummsäbel pariert. Ich weiß aber auch nicht 100 %ig, ob er die Hellebarde einhändig oder zweihändig führt.


 
Ich weiß, dass du Sprungangriffe von NPCs parieren kannst, von anderen Spielern aber nicht. Könnte hier das Gleiche sein


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. Juni 2014)

hehe Placebo
ja das vid ist durchaus bekannt
schon richtig krass wie der abgeht!


----------



## Placebo (23. Juni 2014)

Erster Dark Souls II Song by Hellkite Drake:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpVv9GrIBh0

Vaati hat auch noch einen für die nahe Zukunft angekündigt. Wieso gibt es hier eigentlich kein Metal-Smiley?


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Juni 2014)

So NG+  Narasha oder wie die heißt liegt. Nur der Drache und der Finsterschleicher stehen noch


----------



## Memphys (23. Juni 2014)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwas was man beachten/machen sollte bevor man ins NG+ geht? Bin nach knapp 100 Std. dann auch mal soweit mich dran zu versuchen


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. Juni 2014)

wirklich etwas beachten musst du nicht zwingend.
alles was man im ng0 erledigen kann, kann man auch im ng+ abschliessen, jedoch sind viele erfolge im ng0 etwas leichter zu holen.
mit meinem ersten character wollte ich alles "freigeschaltet" haben bevor ich ins ng+ gegangen bin.
mittlerweile ist mir dies aber nicht mehr so wichtig.


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Scheint doch zu funktionieren
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfo_sbhI5oY
> 
> ...


 
Nicht schlecht aber er Parriert immer nur den gleichen Angriff bei denen  kann man die anderen nicht Parrieren oder ist er nicht in der Lage sich alle muster zu merken?

Und warum sind die bei mir noch nicht gekommen ich komme nicht weiter bei mir ist der Smelter Demon jetzt im NG+11  jetzt gibt mir aber jedes Mob 1 hit und es macht keinen Spass mehr 

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich ins Drachengebiet komme? Ich habe seit ca. 25 Stunden nur PVP gemacht und jetzt so ca. 80 Mio Selen im Inventar aber ich will eigentlich nur bis lvl 200 gehen


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juni 2014)

Sagt mir mal lieber welche NPCs ihr umbringt bevor ihr ins NG geht^^ Und wo finde ich denn den von Jugo denke dem seine Questreihe hab ich  geschafft.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juni 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal lieber welche NPCs ihr umbringt bevor ihr ins NG geht^^ Und wo finde ich denn den von Jugo denke dem seine Questreihe hab ich  geschafft.



Jugo ist doch in den Gedanken der Rießen (frag mich nicht wie die heißt).

Wenn du NPCs tötest bist du Sünder, und ich meine man übernimmt diesen Sünderstatus ins NG+.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juni 2014)

Achso ok danke. Im Gedanken der Riesen? Muss ich nochmal schauen. Aber mit dem Sünden könnte sein hatte auch plötzlich 215k seelen zu zahlen weil ich immer die eide überschrieb.

Tipp: Also ich hab das so gemacht letzte Riesenwelt mit dem Boss und dem Riesenkopf immer rein mit ring des seelenheils. die kleinen werden von den großen gekillt + feuerbomben = seelen und die 2 großen einfach kiten bis der kopf sie überrollt. brauchte ungefähr 1-2 stunden für 300k seelen.

PS: Solange natürlich der Boss noch steht sonst bleibt der  Kopf liegen


----------



## Placebo (24. Juni 2014)

Jugo findest du bei dem Baum nach dem Verfolger-Bosskampf. Sünden werden dir nie erlassen, außer du lässt dich oft genug von Blauen Invadern töten. Die Sünden, die du mit 215k Seelen abstottern kannst, beziehen sich rein darauf, wild gewordene NPCs wieder zu besänftigen.


saphira33 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht aber er Parriert immer nur den gleichen Angriff bei denen  kann man die anderen nicht Parrieren oder ist er nicht in der Lage sich alle muster zu merken?
> 
> Und warum sind die bei mir noch nicht gekommen ich komme nicht weiter bei mir ist der Smelter Demon jetzt im NG+11  jetzt gibt mir aber jedes Mob 1 hit und es macht keinen Spass mehr
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wo ich ins Drachengebiet komme? Ich habe seit ca. 25 Stunden nur PVP gemacht und jetzt so ca. 80 Mio Selen im Inventar aber ich will eigentlich nur bis lvl 200 gehen


 
Du kannst auch andere Angriffe parieren, haben sogar alle die gleichen Timings. Macht den Kampf verdammt einfach (die Tode durch Fehlversuche nicht mitgezählt ). Das Drachengebiet gibt es nach Aldias Festung.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juni 2014)

Moment mal nur zum verständnis. Also ich habe bei der ANzeige untermeinem Namem in Spielerprofil einen strich - das heisst für mich doch das ich keine SÜnden habe oder ist das buggy? Bzw. was hab ich dann dafür abgestottert? Ich dachte da gehts darum da ich die Eide immer einfach überschrieben habe? 

PS: Ich habe eigentlich niemals einen NPC angegriffen außer den attentäter als er den Pate erledigen wollte.


----------



## Placebo (24. Juni 2014)

Bis 10 Sündenpunkten steht da ein Strich, dann Sünder bis 99 und ab 100? Das versuche ich gerade herauszufinden 

Teilweise OT aber sehr interessant: Miasaki (der Director von Demon's Souls und Dark Souls I) ist sich bewusst, dass viele Fans (etwas) enttäuscht mit Dark Souls II sind und versucht das in Bloodbourne besser zu machen. Wobei er an Dark Souls II kaum beteiligt war....
Finde ich persönlich gleichzeitig gut und schlecht. Ich finde es gut, dass er das zur Kenntnis genommen hat aber ich finde auch, dass Dark Souls II "nur" ein paar Patches braucht, um richtig, richtig gut zu sein. So düster wie der erste Teil wird es danach zwar immer noch nicht sein, aber einige Monster (Salamander, Drachenhüter, diese Eisenschildkrüten-Krieger) brauchen dringend ein Update, Seelenerinnerung auch.


----------



## Asteroids (24. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> [...] aber einige Monster (Salamander, Drachenhüter, diese Eisenschildkrüten-Krieger) brauchen dringend ein Update, Seelenerinnerung auch.



Nicht falsch verstehen, aber was soll an denen gepatcht werden? Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen? Stimmt was mit den Monstern nicht?


----------



## Placebo (24. Juni 2014)

Unendlich Ausdauer, 720° Drehungen zum Spieler, nur damit der Angriff sitzt. Matthewmatosis hat es ganz gut an diesen Ironclad-Kriegern erklärt (sinngemäß): wenn du vor ihnen stehst rammen sie dich mit ihrer Keule in den Boden. Wenn du hinter ihnen stehst, lassen sie sich auf den Rücken fallen und zerquetschen dich. Der Trick wäre also, immer an der Seite zu stehen und auf weit geschwungene Keulenangriffe aufzupassen. Wäre. Denn die Entwickler haben sich dafür entschieden, dass die Krieger sich während eines Angriffs beliebig mit der Position des Spielers mitdrehen können, was 1. ihre eigene Grundidee und -mechanik zerstört und 2. gegen die Prinzipien der Souls-Serie spricht - nämlich gegen schwere aber faire Kämpfe.
Das Gleiche gilt für die Salamander und bei den Drakenaufsehern musst du nur einmal 5min mit erhobenem Großschild stehen bleiben, dann klären sich alle Zweifel von selbst.


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Du kannst auch andere Angriffe parieren, haben sogar alle die gleichen Timings. Macht den Kampf verdammt einfach (die Tode durch Fehlversuche nicht mitgezählt ). Das Drachengebiet gibt es nach Aldias Festung.


 
Ok  ich frag mich nur grade wie ich nach Aldias Festung kommen? Irgendwie hab ich wohl einen ganzen Abschnitt nicht gefunden 

Und glaube ab 100 "Sündpunkten" bist du Schurke, ist zumindest das was ich jetzt grade habe


----------



## Placebo (24. Juni 2014)

Dort wo du die Pyromantie-Trainerin befreit hast, kommt doch später eine Wegkreuzung? Ein Weg führt zum Schloss Drangleic, einer durch ein Nebel-Gebiet und der letzte zu Aldias Festung.


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Dort wo du die Pyromantie-Trainerin befreit hast, kommt doch später eine Wegkreuzung? Ein Weg führt zum Schloss Drangleic, einer durch ein Nebel-Gebiet und der letzte zu Aldias Festung.


 
Ok danke für den Tipp, beim letzten mal als ich dort war dachte ich es sei ne Sackgasse.

Edit: Ah der Königsring hat mir damals noch gefehlt 

Wieso kommen eigentlich die 2 Typen die auf deinem Vid im Thronsaal sind bei mir nicht?


----------



## Placebo (24. Juni 2014)

Du brauchst NG+(+?). Ob es mit Asktenleuchtfeuern funktioniert, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## saphira33 (25. Juni 2014)

Wie heisst eigentlich der Spell mit dem man Verbündete anschaden kann? Es gibt ja so einen Zauber oder ein Wunder aber ich weis nicht wo ich das finde


----------



## Placebo (25. Juni 2014)

Du brauchst die Finsterschleicher-Bossseele (heißt der so?), ist also nicht einfach zu bekommen und auch kein einfacher Kampf.


----------



## saphira33 (25. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Finsterschleicher-Bossseele (heißt der so?), ist also nicht einfach zu bekommen und auch kein einfacher Kampf.


 
Hab ich schon  von da kriegt man glaube ich Climax wenn man den killt, der hat 3 oder 4 Sonnenlichtspeere geschluckt und war down  muss ich mit der dann irgend was machen?

Ich habe jetzt Alduins Festung und Drachenhorst auch durch aber mit dem Charakter gehe ich nicht ins NG das ist mein PVP Char 

Edit: Ok habs gefunden muss mit diesem Straid reden jetzt muss ich den nur noch suchen 

Edit2: Straids Zelle ist ja ein schöner Port  dachte der kommt nach Mjula wenn man den entsteinert hat.


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Juni 2014)

Astekenfeuer funzt habs gestern probiert. Kommen erst im NG+ und der 2. wirft Ring der Dornen +2 Sind auch "easy" mit folgendem Trick (funzt noch gestern probiert) einfach von einem gleich verfluchen lassen (blaues schwert) dann verschwindet der andere . Den dann besiegen. Dann Leuchtfeuer reseten und nur noch 1 ist da.

Bzw. stimmt das garnicht da ich ja schon NG+ bin aber Sleth ist im Video mit Astekenfeuer aufgelevelt und dann waren die 2 da.


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Juni 2014)

Ebenso der Uralte Drache (noch nich gelegt da ich zuwenig schaden mache) Einfach growins RIng anziehen und wenn er hochfliegt und das feuer speit weg von ihm rennen dasmacht dann null schaden.. funzte 2x bei mir dann stand ich wohl komisch und wurde gebraten aber der Ring war immer noch nicht kaputt.


----------



## Asteroids (26. Juni 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ebenso der Uralte Drache (noch nich gelegt da ich zuwenig schaden mache) Einfach growins RIng anziehen und wenn er hochfliegt und das feuer speit weg von ihm rennen dasmacht dann null schaden.. funzte 2x bei mir dann stand ich wohl komisch und wurde gebraten aber der Ring war immer noch nicht kaputt.


 
Und wenn es eng wird, dann kann man immer noch Reparaturpulver futtern. Somit kann man praktisch unendlich oft von hinten erwischt werden.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2014)

Den uralten Drachen habe ich ohne diesen "ominösen" Ring gelegt.
Wenn man sieht das er aufsteigt, kann man immer noch problemlos weg rennen. Mit diesem Prinzip fand ich den Drachen sogar fast einfacher als Vendrick.


----------



## Placebo (28. Juni 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich noch Vagranten? Wenn ja, muss ich etwas ziemlich mächtiges erschaffen haben (2,65 mio Seelen dauerhaft verloren)  Das wären über 200 Rote Augäpfel gewesen


----------



## saphira33 (28. Juni 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch Vagranten? Wenn ja, muss ich etwas ziemlich mächtiges erschaffen haben (2,65 mio Seelen dauerhaft verloren)  Das wären über 200 Rote Augäpfel gewesen


 
Ich habe dich getoppt  42 Mio Seelen dauerhaft verloren nach ca. 20 Stunden PVP mal wieder gestorben und dann dachte sich mein Controller mhhh ja Autowalk schön da in die Lava


----------



## Placebo (28. Juni 2014)

Wie bekommt man 42 mio Seelen? Ich habe ca. 3,5mio innerhalb von 100h PvP 70h PvE angehortet (10mio insgesamt)...


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Juni 2014)

Der uralte Drache liegt auch einzig den FInsterschleicher hab ich noch nie gelegt da sind mir die Menschenbilder zu scahde


----------



## saphira33 (2. Juli 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man 42 mio Seelen? Ich habe ca. 3,5mio innerhalb von 100h PvP 70h PvE angehortet (10mio insgesamt)...


 
Wenn man Hacker mit Max Stats killt die chillen meistens bei 5-15 mio Soullevel. Je nach Level und Seelen die er dabei hat bekommst du bis zu +1 mio


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juli 2014)

Hab mal ein paar Fragen: Wie heisst die Waffe die wie ne abgebrochene Ritterlanze aussieht und wo bekommt man die her? Dann welches Build ist derzeit sehr stark? Bin Lvl 235 ca und habe strk, vit, belastung auf 50 agi auf 48, und wi auf 15 der rest ist "normal" geblieben. Und gibt schon irgendwelche geheimnisse? Also versteckte lvl wie das bild im 1. Teil? Den Mondturm kenne ich


----------



## saphira33 (2. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein paar Fragen: Wie heisst die Waffe die wie ne abgebrochene Ritterlanze aussieht und wo bekommt man die her? Dann welches Build ist derzeit sehr stark? Bin Lvl 235 ca und habe strk, vit, belastung auf 50 agi auf 48, und wi auf 15 der rest ist "normal" geblieben. Und gibt schon irgendwelche geheimnisse? Also versteckte lvl wie das bild im 1. Teil? Den Mondturm kenne ich


 
Gibt's nicht noch einen Sonnenturm?


----------



## Memphys (2. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein paar Fragen: Wie heisst die Waffe die wie ne abgebrochene Ritterlanze aussieht und wo bekommt man die her? Dann welches Build ist derzeit sehr stark? Bin Lvl 235 ca und habe strk, vit, belastung auf 50 agi auf 48, und wi auf 15 der rest ist "normal" geblieben. Und gibt schon irgendwelche geheimnisse? Also versteckte lvl wie das bild im 1. Teil? Den Mondturm kenne ich


 
Kennst du schon die Chasms of Dark und den Darklurker? Wenn nicht, such Darkdiver Grandahl (der komische Typ im Rollstuhl ) in den Shaded Woods, Drangleic Castle und in Black Gulch auf.


----------



## Artschie321 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich bin neulich von von der Win 8.1RTM auf die volle Pro Version gewechselt und habe vergessen voher meine Spielstände zu sichern...

3Builds, und Spielfortschritt von 150 stunden weg


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juli 2014)

@Artschie speichert das nicht online?

@Memphys: Jip kenn ich aber nicht gelegt wegen den Menscchenbilder. Zu der Lanze weiß keiner was?


----------



## saphira33 (2. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> @Artschie speichert das nicht online?


 
Nein leider nicht ist mir auch schon passiert aber zum glück ganz am anfang 



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Zu der Lanze weiß keiner was?



Sind halt arg wenig Informationen  ich kann dir ein ganzes Table an Waffen hier rein schreiben aber ich denke am besten hilft dir das weiter. Ist meistens mit Bildern


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juli 2014)

hm seltsam weil ich bei Ds1 mal aufgehörte hatte und das komplett runtergehauen + persönliche Ordner etc pp. Und als ich wieder anfing war mein Mage immer noch da. 

Ok danke ja ich kenn das ding halt nur von videos also den skin quasi^^


----------



## Artschie321 (3. Juli 2014)

Jup, DS1 hat online im GFWL gespeichert... DS2 speichert leider nix online 

Ich hatte nochmal neu mit einem Dex- Build angefangen und versuche im Moment das Shadow- Set bei der Dehnwache zu farmen... Aber das verdammte Oberteil dropt einfach nicht^^


----------



## Placebo (3. Juli 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Wenn man Hacker mit Max Stats killt die chillen meistens bei 5-15 mio Soullevel. Je nach Level und Seelen die er dabei hat bekommst du bis zu +1 mio


Der hat bei mir deutlich weniger Seelen fallen gelassen 


Nachdem ich das Schwert nicht verwende: Ist das irgendein besonderer Effekt der Waffe oder hat der Spieler das Gruft-Schwarzschwert doppelt gebufft?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphira33 (3. Juli 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Der hat bei mir deutlich weniger Seelen fallen gelassen



Meine sind immer unverwundbar dann Weapon Switch und von der Lavabrücke schmeissen  Ultragreatsword ftw 



Placebo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Schwert nicht verwende: Ist das irgendein besonderer Effekt der Waffe oder hat der Spieler das Gruft-Schwarzschwert doppelt gebufft?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Entweder ist das ein Bug der er extra/ausversehen genutzt hat oder via Hacker doppeltes Buffing ermöglicht zum Beispiel Dunkelheit verzauberung und dann mit Feuerschlick (Aromaschlick) verwendet, dies sollte nicht möglich sein habe ich auch schon ausprobiert 

Edit: Nachmittag gleich mit Defender Greatsword probieren da es wenn man es 2händig führt sich selber buffen kann aber das ist mit Blitz. Gebe dann bescheid obs klappt


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Juli 2014)

Stimmt ich hab das auch könnte ich auch mal probieren ^^

@Dehnwachenteildingensfarmer: Ring an der mehr Droppt? und auch die Münze (für Glück)?


----------



## Artschie321 (4. Juli 2014)

Ja ich trage den Gold Serpent Ring +1 und dazu noch Jesters Cap... Die Münzen sind mir inzwischen ausgegangen^^
Als ich mit meinen ersten Char versucht habe das Set zu farmen, viel mit jeder Runde ein Teil... Jetzt dropt meistens nur der Helm... Wenn überhaupt.
Aber ich geh nicht eher weiter eh ich nicht das Oberteil habe 

ICH HABS!!!^^ 6std habe ich insgesammt verbracht um dieses Set zu farmen... fashion Souls!


----------



## saphira33 (7. Juli 2014)

gw


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Juli 2014)

Ja habs mal ausprobiert mit L2 lässt sich das schwert buffen. Aber nur für einen schlag.


----------



## saphira33 (7. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ja habs mal ausprobiert mit L2 lässt sich das schwert buffen. Aber nur für einen schlag.


 
Also hat man 1 Schlag lang eine Doppelt gebuffte Waffe? Was passiert danach? Geht 1 Buff weg oder beide?


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Juli 2014)

Hm ich glaube ich habs nicht probiert 

"ihr" meintet ob der Buff mit einem zusätzlichen Buff funzt (Goldharz zb.)? das habe ich leider nicht probiert. Das schwert an sich ist ja schon auf Blitz und auch die Verz geht ja nie weg.


----------



## saphira33 (7. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hm ich glaube ich habs nicht probiert
> 
> "ihr" meintet ob der Buff mit einem zusätzlichen Buff funzt (Goldharz zb.)? das habe ich leider nicht probiert. Das schwert an sich ist ja schon auf Blitz und auch die Verz geht ja nie weg.


 
Nein wenn du im Bild schaust hat er Dunkle Waffe und Pyromantie drauf auf dem Schwert. Das Schwert sich buffen lässt ist mir klar mit L2 und das mehr als 1 Schlag, ich meinte ob man Dunkle Waffe und den Blitzzauber den das Schwert selber kann mischen kann


----------



## Placebo (8. Juli 2014)

Ich bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass er eine Mod oder einen Glitch verwendet hat. Bin aber nicht wirklich sauer deswegen, weil es leider legale Methoden im Spiel gibt, die mehr OP sind.


Artschie321 schrieb:


> ICH HABS!!!^^ 6std habe ich insgesammt verbracht um dieses Set zu farmen... fashion Souls!


Fashion Souls, der einzig richtige Weg, Dark Souls zu spielen


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Juli 2014)

ja habs gestern auch nochmal probieren. Das hält tatsächlich etwas länger als 1 schlag. war wohl damals verbuggt. Ich kämpfe aber eher selten 2H da ich fast alles blcken kann^^


----------



## saphira33 (10. Juli 2014)

Du kannst danach wieder einhändig Kämpfen  der Buff geht nicht weg


----------



## Artschie321 (11. Juli 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Fashion Souls, der einzig richtige Weg, Dark Souls zu spielen



Wobei ich aber zugeben muss, dass ich meinen ersten lauf auch noch mit Greatshield und und dicker Rüstung gemacht habe^^

Wo wir gerade wieder bei Buffs sind... Gibts eigtl eine Giftverzauberung?
Also kein Rasin, sondern Pyromantie oder so?


----------



## Placebo (12. Juli 2014)

*Patch 1.08 (18.07.2014):*

Ausführlich und auf Englisch

- Keine Heilung mehr im PvP durch Items
- Seelenerinnerungsbedingungen für PvP scheinen gelockert worden zu sein
- Allgemeine Balance-Updates zu Waffen, Rüstungen, Ringen und Zaubern (ziemlich große Liste)
- Stunlocks scheinen schwerer zu werden
- der abnormale Schaden der Helix-Hellebarde + andere Hellebarde scheint gefixt worden zu sein

Eigene Meinung:


Spoiler



Punkt 1: Endlich! 95% der Community haben diese Änderung zu DS1 nicht akzeptiert. Ich würde aber jedem empfehlen, in der Brücken-Arena den Schild zu heben, sobald das Gitter hochgeht. Dort werden Bögen ab jetzt ein schöner Opener sein.
Punkt 2: Der interessanteste aber auch ein trauriger Punkt. Das heißt, dass die Spieler zum nächsten Game weiterziehen.
Punkt 3: Teilweise sehr interessante Änderungen, wie bei der Chaosklinge (erhöhter Schaden, erhöhter Selbstschaden), teilweise einfach nötige Änderungen (Schwere Rüstungen ab jetzt schwächer), teilweise Änderungen, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann (Dual wielding Schaden und der schwere Angriff der Helix-Hellebarde wurden abgeschwächt; Ersteres hätte locker gereicht)
Punkt 4: Logische Konsequenz
Punkt 5: Endlich! Wobei es ganz lustig ist, wenn man zufällig mal seine Parieren-Timings richtig hat. Der Letzte hat beim zweiten Kampf nach der ersten Sichtung den Schwarzen Rückkehrkristall verwendet. Funktioniert leider nur einmal alle 20 Versuche


----------



## Artschie321 (13. Juli 2014)

Vielen dank für die ganzen guten Nachrichten 



> • Increased the durability *and lowered the defense levels* of the following armor sets (Helm, Armor, Gauntlets, Leggings)
> o Havel's Set, etc





> • Decrease the amount of damage for the following weapons
> o Helix Halberd (Strong Attack and Dual-wielding)


----------



## saphira33 (14. Juli 2014)

Gibt/Gab es bei Dark Souls 2 eigentlich auch den Bogenschützenparry bug wie bei Darksouls 1 wo man einen Pfeil parrieren konnte und dann den Gegner stabben?


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Juli 2014)

Wo wir gerade wieder bei Buffs sind... Gibts eigtl eine Giftverzauberung?
Also kein Rasin, sondern Pyromantie oder so? 
-------------------------------------------------------------

Keine Ahnung was Rasin ist.. aber hast du schonmal bei Straid geschaut? Der hat schon ein ´paar Pyrodinger eins auch mit einem Giftnebel.


----------



## Placebo (16. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Rasin ist.. aber hast du schonmal bei Straid geschaut? Der hat schon ein ´paar Pyrodinger eins auch mit einem Giftnebel.


Resin, Harz. Gibt meines Wissens keine Verzauberungen. Bei Gift kann ich mir das auch im DLC schlecht vorstellen, bei Blutung schon eher.


> Gibt/Gab es bei Dark Souls 2 eigentlich auch den Bogenschützenparry bug wie bei Darksouls 1 wo man einen Pfeil parrieren konnte und dann den Gegner stabben?


Nein, leider.... zum Glück nicht


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juli 2014)

Nur noch die Königin, der Streitwagen und und na und`? der Finsterdingens  leben und es geht ins NG 4


----------



## Artschie321 (18. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Rasin ist.. aber hast du schonmal bei Straid geschaut? Der hat schon ein ´paar Pyrodinger eins auch mit einem Giftnebel.


Jup, der hat leider auch nix  




Placebo schrieb:


> Resin, Harz. Gibt meines Wissens keine Verzauberungen. Bei Gift kann ich mir das auch im DLC schlecht vorstellen, bei Blutung schon eher.


Schade, ich versuche den Giftbonus von dem Menslayer weiter zu erhöhen...^^

Da der erste DLC ja schon in 4Tagen erscheint, würde ich gern wissen, was ihr so davon erwartet


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Da der erste DLC ja schon in 4Tagen erscheint, würde ich gern wissen, was ihr so davon erwartet



Neuen Content.^^

Ich hab gelesen, man kann im Raum hinter dem Verkommenen (The Rotten) sein Zeichen legen und wird dann von einem anderen Spieler ins DLC Gebiet gerufen ohne den DLC zu besitzen. Man kann also kostenlos als Phantom das neue Gebiet spielen.

Ich werde mir die DLCs sicherlich alle kaufen. Ich weis nur noch nicht ob ich gleich zu schlage, oder erst wenn alle 3 erschienen sind.


----------



## Placebo (18. Juli 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Neuen Content.^^
> 
> Ich hab gelesen, man kann im Raum hinter dem Verkommenen (The Rotten) sein Zeichen legen und wird dann von einem anderen Spieler ins DLC Gebiet gerufen ohne den DLC zu besitzen. Man kann also kostenlos als Phantom das neue Gebiet spielen.


Wäre cool und der fairste zu-früh-erschienene-DLC in der Spielegeschichte  



Artschie321 schrieb:


> Da der erste DLC ja schon in 4Tagen erscheint, würde ich gern wissen, was ihr so davon erwartet


 
Mehr Animationen. Ist euch das schon einmal aufgefallen? Nur menschliche Gegner lösen sich nicht nach dem Tod sofort auf und alle Großäxte bauen auf den drei gleichen Movesets auf (2x R1 + 1x R2). Und nicht nur Großäxte, eigentlich mehr oder weniger jede Klasse, wenn man Spezialangriffe ausnimmt...


----------



## saphira33 (18. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Nur noch die Königin, der Streitwagen und und na und`? der Finsterdingens  leben und es geht ins NG 4


 
Nicht schlecht  ich habe 100 Spielstunden und bin noch nicht mal im NG+  aber dafür ist mein Smelter Demon schon NG+10  die Riesenbaumsamen Farmen ist echt aufwendig aber es macht dafür den dreifachen spass.


----------



## KnackRackBistro (18. Juli 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Da der erste DLC ja schon in 4Tagen erscheint, würde ich gern wissen, was ihr so davon erwartet


 

- Definitiv stärkere Bosse 



Spoiler



Nicht so wie der Ancient Dragon mit seinen one-hit kills sondern eher sowas in richtung Manus 


- Mehr Informationen zu Shalquoirs Herkunft (Der Katze in Majula)
- Eine Erklärung was mit den Feuerhüterinnen geschehen ist
- Kein Mob-Recycling!
- Mehr Backstab Animation!1! 
- Bitte bitte eine Anspielung an GiantDads


----------



## saphira33 (18. Juli 2014)

KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> - Definitiv stärkere Bosse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ach du sch***** der Manus  den hab ich noch gar nicht gelegt ich stehe genau vor dem im Gebiet in DS1  der wird heute gleich mal gelegt um dann DS1 nach 126 Spielstunden durch zu haben... son mist ich bin schon in NG+5 und kenne sein Moveset nicht


----------



## MOD6699 (21. Juli 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht


 
Ich will aber den Finsterschleicher unbedingt noch im NG 3 machen ansonsten wird der immer schwerer^^ Köänigin liegt auch. Hab aber den Drachen vergessen und der Riesenkönig steht auch "wieder" NG 4 da ich den noch bräuchte um ne QUest endlich abzuschließen.


Ach du sch***** der Manus  den hab ich noch gar nicht gelegt 

Kann man den nicht vor dem Nebeltor durch wegsnipern? ^^


----------



## saphira33 (21. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich will aber den Finsterschleicher unbedingt noch im NG 3 machen ansonsten wird der immer schwerer^^ Köänigin liegt auch. Hab aber den Drachen vergessen und der Riesenkönig steht auch "wieder" NG 4 da ich den noch bräuchte um ne QUest endlich abzuschließen.
> 
> 
> Ach du sch***** der Manus  den hab ich noch gar nicht gelegt
> ...


 
Keine Ahnung, mein DK1 hat rumgespackt und wollte meine Speicherstände nicht aus der Cloud rausrücken


----------



## KnackRackBistro (21. Juli 2014)

Es geht, aber... 

Du willst dir sicher diesen epischen Fight nicht entgehen lassen!

Alleinschon die erste Begegnung mit ihm. *sabber*

B2T: Habt ihr den einen Untoten auf der linken Schulter vom Rotten gesehen, was er da macht?


----------



## saphira33 (21. Juli 2014)

DK1 Startet bei mir gar nicht mehr, nicht mal mit DS Fix, seit GWFL runtergerissen wurde kann ich nicht spielen 

BTT Und ist das DLC eigentlich gut?


----------



## Artschie321 (22. Juli 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Mehr Animationen. Ist euch das schon einmal aufgefallen? Nur menschliche Gegner lösen sich nicht nach dem Tod sofort auf und alle Großäxte bauen auf den drei gleichen Movesets auf (2x R1 + 1x R2). Und nicht nur Großäxte, eigentlich mehr oder weniger jede Klasse, wenn man Spezialangriffe ausnimmt...


 


KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> - Mehr Backstab Animation!1!



Das mit den Animationen ist bei mir auch ganz vorn mit dabei^^
Und wie KnackRackBistro sagte ein Paar mehr Infos zu einigen Dingen... Und ein Paar neu Waffen natürlich 



KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> B2T: Habt ihr den einen Untoten auf der linken Schulter vom Rotten gesehen, was er da macht?


jup, ich habe mich schon gefragt ob das quasi das "Hirn" ist. 



saphira33 schrieb:


> DK1 Startet bei mir gar nicht mehr, nicht mal mit DS Fix, seit GWFL runtergerissen wurde kann ich nicht spielen


Hast du mal Versucht die neuste Version vom GFWL Clients aus dem Netz zu verwenden? Bei mir hats damit immer funktioniert...



saphira33 schrieb:


> BTT Und ist das DLC eigentlich gut?


Hat von euch schon einer gespielt? Über den Eingang bin ich am Wochenende schon gestolpert, sonst habe ich aber echt keine Ahnung was mich erwartet^^


----------



## saphira33 (22. Juli 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon einer gespielt? Über den Eingang bin ich am Wochenende schon gestolpert, sonst habe ich aber echt keine Ahnung was mich erwartet^^


 
Meine Bank lädt mein PayPal Konto nicht, habs noch nicht gekauft   wieso hab ich da nicht früher dran gedacht 

Edit: Den GWFL hab ich aus dem DS Ordner genommen, ich probiers heute nochmal. Sind die Savefiles in der Cloud? Wenn nein hab ich eh verschissen da ich mein System neu aufgesetzt habe


----------



## Artschie321 (22. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Client aus dem DS Ordner ist das Spiel bei mir auch nicht gestartet, ich hatte das auch mal nachdem ich mein System neu aufgesetzt hatte...
Mit dem neueren Client liefs dann aber.
Das Spiel wird auch Online gespeichert, du müsstest deine Saves eigtl wieder haben wenn du dich bei GFWL anmeldest


----------



## Placebo (22. Juli 2014)

Erster Eindruck zu Crown of the Sunken King

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSXPfEMfPP0

Vielleicht sollte ich es mir doch gleich holen


----------



## MOD6699 (22. Juli 2014)

ich frag mich warum die immer untot rumrennen haben die keine Ringe?


----------



## Asteroids (22. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber ich stelle sie trotzdem. Wenn ich bereits im NG+ bin, ist dann das DLC-Gebiet, wenn ich es betrete ebenfalls NG+ oder fängt es bei Intensität 1 an?


----------



## Placebo (22. Juli 2014)

Ist wahrscheinlich auch NG+. Macht aber nichts, hab mich ein paar mal für Co-op beschwören lassen, die Gegner sind schaffbar.

Edit: das Schwert der verlorenen Sünderin scheint gegen die Multiplayer-Bosse Extraschaden anzurichten (AR bei mir: 0). Etwas mehr Backstabschaden als Großhämmer beim Havel und der Kampf, bei dem der Host auch noch eines getragen hat, war der kürzeste überhaupt


----------



## saphira33 (23. Juli 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich auch NG+. Macht aber nichts, hab mich ein paar mal für Co-op beschwören lassen, die Gegner sind schaffbar.
> 
> Edit: das Schwert der verlorenen Sünderin scheint gegen die Multiplayer-Bosse Extraschaden anzurichten (AR bei mir: 0). Etwas mehr Backstabschaden als Großhämmer beim Havel und der Kampf, bei dem der Host auch noch eines getragen hat, war der kürzeste überhaupt


 
Ich kann das DLC erst morgen kaufen, wehe du Spoilerst mich dann dein Kopf und


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2014)

Ich werd heut Mittag auch mal heim gehen und schauen ob das PSN schon ein Update erfahren hat.

Ewig nicht mehr DkS2 gezockt, aber konnte jetzt doch nicht wiederstehen und hab mir gestern den SPass geholt.

Ich hab meines Wissens noch einen Char im NG0.
Allerdings muss ich mich in der Schlucht noch dem Verkommenen auf Stufe NG++ stellen, bevor ich den DLC betreten kann.
Das wird vermutlich gleich mal ein harter Einstieg. Ich hoffe der Char war nicht allzu schwach.


----------



## Artschie321 (23. Juli 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Edit: das Schwert der verlorenen Sünderin scheint gegen die Multiplayer-Bosse Extraschaden anzurichten (AR bei mir: 0).


 
Gibts dort Bosse die darauf ausgelegt sind, dass man sie im Multiplayer legt?

Ich habe den DLC gestern abend schon mal eine Stunde angespielt und finde den bis jetzt wirklich Klasse 
Das Leveldesign ist etwas verzweigter, ich wusste zum Teil garnicht wo ich zu erst lang gehen soll^^


----------



## saphira33 (23. Juli 2014)

Was ist euer persönlicher Parry Dmg Rekord? Meiner liegt momentan bei 3804  ich sag mal nicht wie, aber den habe ich gestern erst geschafft im NG+ 

Natürlich kommt es noch auf die Rüstung des Gegners an aber ich finde die Zahl an sich schon ziemlich beachtlich 

Edit: Ich meine natürlich im PVP nicht im PVE


----------



## Placebo (23. Juli 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ich kann das DLC erst morgen kaufen, wehe du Spoilerst mich dann dein Kopf und


 
Hab ihn mir auch noch nicht gekauft aber du kannst dich als weißes Phantom beschwören lassen und bei einem Boss mitkämpfen.


saphira33 schrieb:


> Was ist euer persönlicher Parry Dmg Rekord? Meiner liegt momentan bei 3804  ich sag mal nicht wie, aber den habe ich gestern erst geschafft im NG+
> 
> Natürlich kommt es noch auf die Rüstung des Gegners an aber ich finde die Zahl an sich schon ziemlich beachtlich
> 
> Edit: Ich meine natürlich im PVP nicht im PVE


 
Dolch [Einfach]?

Etwas über 2k bei mir, war noch Level 150 und wie immer Fashion Souls
Ich treffe durchschnittlich in jedem zweiten Duell beim ersten oder zweiten Versuch, reicht dank überlevelten Havlemonstern trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2014)

So, ich hab mir gestern den DLC geholt.
War rießig, ich meine um die 100kb. Hat ewig gedauert bis ich das unten hatte.

Allerdings hab ich ihn noch nicht getestet. Hab nur kurz den Verkommenen gelegt, und bin dann in das neue Gebiet ans erste BF.
Erkundet wird erst am WE.
Die Phantom-Methode kommt für mich nicht in Frage (auch wenn ich die Idee klasse finde), da ich Souls Games immer erst alleine zocke.


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juli 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Hab ihn mir auch noch nicht gekauft aber du kannst dich als weißes Phantom beschwören lassen und bei einem Boss mitkämpfen.


 
Hab ich auch gehört und finde ich super jedoch bin ich erst am Anfang von NG+



Placebo schrieb:


> Dolch [Einfach]?
> 
> Etwas über 2k bei mir, war noch Level 150 und wie immer Fashion Souls
> Ich treffe durchschnittlich in jedem zweiten Duell beim ersten oder zweiten Versuch, reicht dank überlevelten Havlemonstern trotzdem nicht.


 
Ich bin Level 150, aber so einfach ist das auch nicht.

Ich benutze die Yukas Legion Variante. Parry dann pyromantie und diese Flamme dann ein mit Blitz verzaubertes Dunkelheitsgetränktes Krummes Drachengrossschwert. Und das wunder das Dmg bufft  Und einen kleinen Schritt vor dem Stab rückwärts dann machst du nochmals ~15% mehr Dmg... am anfang habe ich vielleicht von jedem Parry den ich gemacht habe 1 von 10 so getroffen, aber inzwischen treffe ich 98 von 100 mit dieser Kombo


----------



## Artschie321 (24. Juli 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir gestern den DLC geholt.
> War rießig, ich meine um die 100kb. Hat ewig gedauert bis ich das unten hatte.
> 
> Allerdings hab ich ihn noch nicht getestet. Hab nur kurz den Verkommenen gelegt, und bin dann in das neue Gebiet ans erste BF.
> ...



Die Phantom Variante macht auch nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des DLC´s aus... 
Ich habe den DLC gestern abgeschlossen und bin sehr begeistert davon 



saphira33 schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Yukas Legion Variante. Parry dann pyromantie und diese Flamme dann ein mit Blitz verzaubertes Dunkelheitsgetränktes Krummes Drachengrossschwert. Und das wunder das Dmg bufft  Und einen kleinen Schritt vor dem Stab rückwärts dann machst du nochmals ~15% mehr Dmg... am anfang habe ich vielleicht von jedem Parry den ich gemacht habe 1 von 10 so getroffen, aber inzwischen treffe ich 98 von 100 mit dieser Kombo


 
Die Yukas Combo 
Ich schau mir ab und an mal seine Streams an... ziemlich sympathischer Typ eigtl.


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juli 2014)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Die Yukas Combo
> Ich schau mir ab und an mal seine Streams an... ziemlich sympathischer Typ eigtl.


 
Ich kuck mir die Streams nicht an aber zwischendurch mal ein Video von ihm 
Ich sollte mal Streams schauen damit ich ihn Streamsnipen kann, dann krieg ich ordentlich was auf den Deckel 

Edit: @Placebo bist du im NG+ und welches Soullevel hast du? Ich würde gerne mal gegen einen PVP machen der nicht ein fetter Havel ist 

Dann kriegst du vom Auroratyp oder vom Schmetterling welche gescheuert


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juli 2014)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Placebo (24. Juli 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Edit: @Placebo bist du im NG+ und welches Soullevel hast du? Ich würde gerne mal gegen einen PVP machen der nicht ein fetter Havel ist
> 
> Dann kriegst du vom Auroratyp oder vom Schmetterling welche gescheuert


 
26mio, denke ich. Also geht alles ab 9mio, im NG+ bin ich auch. Ich spiele aber nur sehr spät abends bzw. nachts, ansonsten reicht die Internet-Geschwindigkeit nicht aus (im September gibts einen neuen Anbieter )


----------



## saphira33 (25. Juli 2014)

Das ist Mist ich bin bei 8 mio oder so 

Wieso geht ab 9+ Mio alles? Ich dachte ab 10 Mio spielen einfach alle zusammen ?


----------



## Placebo (25. Juli 2014)

Die Seelenerinnerungsbedingungen wurden im letzten Patch gelockert, vorher waren es 12m (eigentlich 15m +- 20%, jetzt +- 40%).


----------



## saphira33 (25. Juli 2014)

Ok ich hol mir dann 5 Mio Seelen ist ja schnell gemacht  aber ich Zocke wohl erst am Samstag.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2014)

Ich hab ja vorher eine lange Zeit nicht mehr gezockt, und plötzlich hat mein Char statt 16 Aufladungen (nachklingende Seele) nur noch 8.
Verdammter Patch, jetzt muss ich erst mal ne Ladung Kräuter kaufen.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juli 2014)

So, ich hab am WE mal den DLC angezockt.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin ziemlich angetan. Spielt sich auch recht anspruchsvoll. Eben so wie End-Content auch sein sollte.
Das Gebiet hab ich schätzungsweise zu 70% erkundet. Tolles Level-Design.

Bosse liegen allerdings noch keine. 


Spoiler



Das Dreier-Pack hab ich 2-3 mal probiert, leider jedes mal das Zeitliche gesegnet, und Elena hab ich mir einmal kurz angesehen. Alter Schwede, ein Nashandra Klon mit Velstadt als Verstärkung...die sind doch des Wahnsinns^^.
Dann hab ich noch ein interessantes Steinschwert gefunden. Hat extrem niedrige Anforderungen (7/6), cooles Moveset und A Scaling auf Beweglichkeit.


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Juli 2014)

Spoiler



Bin denke ich mal bis 90% durch. Es stehen noch die 3 und der Drache. Wobei die 3 mit 2 Helfern schon gehen dürften, der Drache ist aber übelst ^^ Ich denke den werd ich mit echten Spielern probieren. Schon jemand rausgefunden was dieses Baumding macht?


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juli 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bin denke ich mal bis 90% durch. Es stehen noch die 3 und der Drache. Wobei die 3 mit 2 Helfern schon gehen dürften, der Drache ist aber übelst ^^ Ich denke den werd ich mit echten Spielern probieren. Schon jemand rausgefunden was dieses Baumding macht?





Spoiler



Drache?
Hab noch keinen gesehen, ausser da wo er mal kurz die Brücke grillt.


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Juli 2014)

Spoiler



Der kommt nach der Tussi und ist der "Endgegner"  Viel spaß


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Juli 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So, ich hab am WE mal den DLC angezockt.
> Ich muss sagen, ich bin ziemlich angetan. Spielt sich auch recht anspruchsvoll. Eben so wie End-Content auch sein sollte.
> Das Gebiet hab ich schätzungsweise zu 70% erkundet. Tolles Level-Design.
> 
> Bosse liegen allerdings noch keine.



Ja das Leveldesign ist wirklich Klasse oder? Diese kleinen Schalter Rätsel passen auch wirklich gut rein finde ich.
Und der Endboss ist Wirklich klasse 



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bin denke ich mal bis 90% durch. Es stehen noch die 3 und der Drache. Wobei die 3 mit 2 Helfern schon gehen dürften, der Drache ist aber übelst ^^ Ich denke den werd ich mit echten Spielern probieren. Schon jemand rausgefunden was dieses Baumding macht?


 


Spoiler



Für das Trio habe ich mir auch Hilfe geholt^^ den Drachen habe ich aber allein gelegt, das habe ich mir nicht nehmen lassen  habe 8 Versuche gebraucht, dann lag er. Viel sprinten und rollen und wenn möglich immer hinter ihm bleiben. Wenn du genug adp und endurance hast ist der gut machbar wenn du sein pattern erst einmal raus hast


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Juli 2014)

Welche Waffe nutzt du? Mehr als so ca. 250 schaden mach ich nicht

PS: vielleicht sollte ich mit angeben das ich ihn im NG+3 mache^^


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Juli 2014)

Oh ja, NG+3 ist wahrscheinlich noch einmal ne ganz andere Nummer^^

Ich habe ihm im NG0 gelegt und habe das Chaos Blade +5 zweihändig mit Ring of Blades +1 verwendet... Damage kann ich dir gerade garnicht sagen, bin aber gut mit lang gekommen


----------



## Placebo (28. Juli 2014)

DLC durch und ich bin beeindruckt. Genau *so* hätte ich mir das Hauptspiel in vielen Teilen gewünscht, ist definitiv auf Dark Souls 1 Niveau und ich freue mich auf den nächsten Durchgang. 



Spoiler



Der Drache lag bei mir übrigens nach drei Versuchen im NG+ aber Elana war der reinste Horror


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juli 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Der Drache lag bei mir übrigens nach drei Versuchen im NG+ aber Elana war der reinste Horror





Spoiler



Elana geht mir jetzt schon auf die Eier.^^
Mein Hexer kratzt typischerweise nur etwas an ihrem Lebensbalken. Die Alte ist natürlich immun gegen meine Attacken.


----------



## Placebo (28. Juli 2014)

Spoiler



Die ist allgemein ziemlich Magieresistent 
Für Elana hat folgende Kombination geklappt: Murakumo + Missgestalteter Schädel. Ich habe den Schädel immer dann eingesetzt, wenn ich schnell viel Schaden gebraucht habe und meine HP gesichert waren, das Murakumo für alles andere. Insgesamt sechs Skelette und einmal Velstadt  Hat ewig gedauert und der Schädel ist sogar im Kampf zerbrochen.

Sinth war einfach nur episch. Ich habe den Gyrm-Großhammer verwendet und selbst der war nach dem Kampf nur auf 20% Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir heut auch mal den missgestalteten Schädel gefarmt.
Krasses Teil, aber geht schnell kaputt.


----------



## Memphys (30. Juli 2014)

Spoiler



Jemand nen Vorschlag um das rote Phantom "Jester Thomas" zu cheesen? Ich hab jetzt alles versucht was mir zu Gebote steht, Nahkampf, Fernkampf, Wunder... irgendwann erwischt er mich mit einer der krasseren Pyromantien und ich bin hinüber (trotz Alonne-Rüstung)


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2014)

Seinen Feuerbällen kannst du ausweichen, seine Flammenschneiße gibt dir auch genug Zeit um davon weg zu kommen. Und wenn er runter zum Feuersturm geht kannst eigentlich auch noch aus dem Wirkungsbereich fliehen.

Er hält zwar gut was aus, ist aber zu bewältigen. Ich hab ihn im Nahkampf gemacht.
Kannst ja evtl mit Feuerring und anderen Items dem Feuer ein bisschen entgegen wirken.


----------



## Placebo (31. Juli 2014)

Ich liebe diesen Gegner. Ist das erste Phantom, das sich halbwegs wie ein anderer Spieler verhält. Sogar mit Geste vor dem Kampf 
Nimm Nahkampf, beim Feuersturm kannst du ihm auch hin- und wieder einen Zauber entgegen werfen.


----------



## Asteroids (31. Juli 2014)

Jester ist grandios!  Der macht als beschwörbarer Kollege schon die Schlangen-Tante (Name vergessen) praktisch solo platt.

Habe ziemlich dumm geschaut als er mir im DLC als Phantom gegenüberstand. Ich finde aber das er letztendlich nicht so super schwer war, nach ein paar Versuchen hat es dann ohne groß überlegte Taktik irgendwie geklappt.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Juli 2014)

Jester war brutal bin ständig vor und zurück. Evtl kannst du ihn auch zu den 2 treppen hinlocken, hochrennen runterhüpfen sprungattacke und wieder das selbe Spiel. Ich brauchte schon glaub ne halbe Stunde bis der lag. DLC bin ich nun auch durch. Aber alle 3 nur mit PCs ... Frage: Kann die Krone was?  Es stehen noch der Drache (lass ich wohl weg) und der Darklurker den ich einfach nicht schaffe...


----------



## saphira33 (4. August 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen Gegner. Ist das erste Phantom, das sich halbwegs wie ein anderer Spieler verhält. Sogar mit Geste vor dem Kampf
> Nimm Nahkampf, beim Feuersturm kannst du ihm auch hin- und wieder einen Zauber entgegen werfen.


 
Ja die KI von dem ist super  zuerst habe ich mich aufgeregt was der affe mich nicht meine Waffe Buffen lässt  dann ist mir erst klar geworden das er ein NPC ist  hab das ganze im NG+6 gemacht  der Drache war im ersten versuch down, zumindest in dem Aktuellen Leben  aber ich muss dazu sagen das ich nur mit den Fäusten gekämpft habe und ich "nur" 53 mal gestorben bin  aber hey ich habe ihm auch nur 5 schaden gemacht  der Kampf hat bei mir fast anderthalb stunden gedauert, wir waren zu zweit beide ohne Waffen


----------



## Placebo (16. August 2014)

Ob das von den Entwicklern so geplant war? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (17. August 2014)

Wann kommt eigentlich der August DLC?

Edit:
26.08.14

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4baoFe8kV0


----------



## Ion (21. August 2014)

Ich habe den 2. Teil nun auch angefangen, nachdem ich den ersten durch hatte.

Und aktuell stellt sich der Frust ein! Ich bin gerade in dem Wald der Riesen oder wie der sich nennt, kurz nach dem Startgebiet.
Ich sterbe - und zwar egal was ich mache.

Wo kann ich bitte aufleveln? "Aufsteigen" kann ich bei keinem Leuchtfeuer. Ich habe viele Waffen, den Bogen z. B. den ich nicht nutzen kann, da meine Werte nicht hoch genug sind.
Und gibt es denn keine Heiltränke mehr die ich am Leuchtfeuer aufladen kann? Ich hatte nur etwa 10 Lebenssteine, die inzwischen natürlich aufgebraucht sind. Die Händlerin am Leuchtfeuer hat auch keine mehr, die habe ich ihr alle abgekauft.
Da ich ständig sterbe reduziert sich mein Leben immer weiter nach unten und da ich mich nicht mehr heilen kann, komme ich nicht mehr weiter.

Ist das so geplant oder komme ich mir zurecht etwas veralbert vor?  


Zudem ist es mir ein Rästel warum die Entwickler die Steuerung mit dem Gamepad derart ändern mussten, Befehle werden erst zu spät oder gar nicht umgesetzt, nicht so wie beim ersten Teil.
Ich weiß, das Spiel soll schwer sein, aber aktuell grenzt das absolut an Unfairness!


----------



## saphira33 (21. August 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe den 2. Teil nun[...]


 
Nach Majula gehen, mit Feuerhüterin sprechen, nochmal nach Majula teleportieren von Majula aus, Estus Flaskon abholen, aufleveln  Wald der Riesen ist ja vor dem Leuchtfeuer rechts in die kleine Höhle, da musst du einfach mit der Frau sprechen die steht/sitzt entweder am Feuer oder dahinter an der Klippe. Markier das


----------



## Memphys (21. August 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe den 2. Teil nun auch angefangen, nachdem ich den ersten durch hatte.
> 
> Und aktuell stellt sich der Frust ein! Ich bin gerade in dem Wald der Riesen oder wie der sich nennt, kurz nach dem Startgebiet.
> Ich sterbe - und zwar egal was ich mache.
> ...



Das System zum Aufleveln hat sich verändert - du musst jetzt in Majula mit der Frau in Grün sprechen.



Spoiler



Wenn du dabei bist, klopp den Stein auf dem Brunnenrand vor dem Herrenhaus in den Brunnen bevor du mit ihr sprichst (einfach gegenschlagen). 
Damit sollte sich sowohl das Aufleveln als auch die Heiltränke erledigt haben (Tipp: Geh mal bei dem Leuchtfeuer mit der Händlerin die Treppe hoch und klopp ein paar mal gegen die Tür, manche sind in DKS2 zerstörbar). Da gibts noch ne Estus Shard.



Wenn du unbegrenzt Heilsteine kaufen willst: Einfach immer wieder im Menü bei der Händlerin Sprechen machen bis sie nurnoch das selbe sagt - einmal ins Hauptmenü und neu laden und sie sitzt in Majula - und verkauft unendlich Heilsteine. (kann auch sein das du erst den Boss killen musst, ich meine aber nicht)




Spoiler



Ein gutes Schwert gibts wenn du bei dem Leuchtfeuer mit der Händlerin durch die Tür wieder rausgehst und dich auf das Gerüst fallen lässt. Runterklettern und kurz in die brennende Höhle gehen (am besten kurz hinrennen, Item einsammeln und wieder weg). Am Höhleneingang wartet ne nette Überraschung auf dich 
Wenn du mit der "Überraschung" (die dich sonst eiskalt von hinten erwischen würde ) fertig bist, zu der Tür rennen (du bist während der Animation zum Türenöffnen unverwundbar), et voila - tolles Schwert für den Anfang. Oder den weißen Ritter umnieten der kurz nach dem ersten Leuchtfeuer im Wald der Riesen unter dem Baum sitzt, der droppt auch ein gutes Schwert (recht ähnlich, eins mit Feuer, eins mit Blitz - mir gefällt das Blitzschwert besser, der Ritter ist aber recht schwer zu killen).

Ausserdem: Die schwarzen Fässer die vor der Wand kurz nach der ersten Begegnung mit dem Pursuer explodieren wenn du sie mit Feuer angreifst und öffnen einen Shortcut zum zweiten Leuchtfeuer.



Mit der Steuerung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, sie ist zwar leicht anders, aber nicht radikal. Was sich geändert hat sind viel mehr Mechaniken wie Backstab und Parry.

BTW, der Schlüssel den die Händlerin verkauft ist für die Schmiede in Majula - unbedingt kaufen, falls noch nicht geschehen. Dann kannst du auch Waffen aufwerten


----------



## Placebo (21. August 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Zudem ist es mir ein Rästel warum die Entwickler die Steuerung mit dem Gamepad derart ändern mussten, Befehle werden erst zu spät oder gar nicht umgesetzt, nicht so wie beim ersten Teil.
> Ich weiß, das Spiel soll schwer sein, aber aktuell grenzt das absolut an Unfairness!


 
Könnte ein Bug sein. Die Maussteuerung hatte beim Release einen absichtlichen Input-Lag für Doppelklicks, den kann man unter den Tastatureinstellungen inzwischen ausstellen. Versuch das mal.


Wie schnell hast du Teil 1 bitte durchgesuchtet


----------



## Rizzard (21. August 2014)

Der neue Patch schwächt unter anderem die Blitzspeere.
Erst senkt man die Aufladungen drastisch, dann wird auch noch der dmg runter gefahren. Au weia.

DARK SOULS Ⅱ Player's Site

@Ion
Der Anfang kommt einem nur schwer vor, weil man die Steine schnell aufbraucht und fix bei 50% HP steht.
Aber glaub mir, der zweite Teil ist teils schon zu leicht.


----------



## Ion (21. August 2014)

Memphys schrieb:


> Mit der Steuerung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, sie ist zwar leicht anders, aber nicht radikal. Was sich geändert hat sind viel mehr Mechaniken wie Backstab und Parry.


 Ich meine damit sowas:
Nach dem Rollen konnte ich beim ersten Teil bereits "X" zum trinken eines Estus drücken und er hat die Aktion dann auch gemacht. Beim zweiten Teil geht das nicht mehr, dort nimmt er das Drücken erst wahr wenn ich zu 100% mit dem Rollen fertig bin.
Desweiteren erscheint mir der Schildblock um einiges schlechter, auch das Ziehen des Schildes geht etwas langsamer. 

Momentan komme ich noch nicht wirklich klar, in Teil 1 hatte ich nen Tank mit Großschwert und Großschild und richtig fetter Rüstung, jetzt nen kleinen Ritter der von jedem bisschen weglaufen muss da er sonst stirbt 
Vielleicht fange ich auch noch mal neu an, bei Teil 1 musste ich 5x anfangen bis ich endlich "meinen" Char hatte.


----------



## Rizzard (21. August 2014)

Das ziehen deines Schilds hängt mit der Agilität zusammen.
Das man während des Rollen keine Aktion mehr ausführen kann (auch kein Waffenwechsel) ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. August 2014)

ich kann die Kritik von Ion schon ein wenig nachvollziehen. Adaptability ist ein Attribut welches ich auch für ein wenig störend empfinde. Im Prinzip sorgt dieser Wert für eine Art Eingrenzung des Skills des Spielers. Es hat nunmal einen faden Beigeschmack wenn ich zum Parry ansetze und es wird vom Spiel eine Verzögerung eingebaut. Früher hat man versucht den Netcode so gut es geht zu optimieren damit Lags und Co de Spielfluss nicht behindern. Jetzt hat Fromsoftware etwas eingebaut um eine künstliche Latenz zu erzeugen.
Find ich irgendwie doof.

Ich hab auch schon lang hier im DS2 Topic nichts mehr gepostet. Ich hab das Spiel auch bereits wieder zur Seite gelegt und hab mir wieder den ersten Teil ausgepackt Dieser wirkt auf mich irgendwie durchdachter und im ganzen besser geglückt. Vielleicht hab ich DS2 aber auch nur soviel gesuchtet das es mir jetzt schon zu den Ohren raushängt  Es ist trozdem das beste Spiel 2014 !


----------



## Placebo (24. August 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> (...)


Agilität beeinflusst nur die Frames, in denen du unverwundbar bist (also Rolle/Backstep), parieren zählt nicht dazu. Trotzdem finde ich das Attribut nicht besonders toll, weil du als Entwickler weniger Balancing betreiben kannst. Balacing sollte man nicht wegen minimalen spielerischen Freiheiten aufgeben - zumindest nicht bei einem Brawler und in genau das verwandelt sich DS, sobald es um PvP geht. Deshalb finde ich z.B. Backstabs wegen ihres hohen Schadens mehr als schwach umgesetzt. Im PvE macht das nichts und manchmal sind sie auch notwendig (DLC), aber wenn ein anderer Spieler dich mit einem Schlag umlegt, weil es mal wieder 10ms zu viel Lag gegeben hat, dann stelle ich ernsthaft die Kompetenz der Entwickler bei dieser Entscheidung in Frage. Beim Parieren ist das eine andere Sache. Wenn du es schaffst, das Verhalten deines Gegners innerhalb von ca. 30s zu lernen und ihn dann mit einem Schild oder Großschwert auf Bauchgefühl parierst, dann hast du meiner Meinung nach den Sieg mehr als verdient. Kannst du im PvP auf Reaktion parieren (Säbel), schränkt das nur die Waffenauswahl und damit die Spielervariation ein - schlechte Idee. Die künstliche Latenz finde ich persönlich deshalb als eine der besten Neuerungen im ganzen Spiel (wenn sie es mit den Säbeln nicht sofort wieder versauen würden  ). Im PvE macht die mir nichts aus, weil die Treffer der Gegner entweder schwach und schnell oder stark und langsam sind. Ersteres muss ich nicht parieren, letzteres ist kein Problem zu parieren.


----------



## Rizzard (25. August 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich das Attribut nicht besonders toll, weil du als Entwickler weniger Balancing betreiben kannst.



Das Team von DkS2 hat doch eh kein Plan was sie da treiben (sprich Balancing).
Wenn ich schon sehe wie sie die ganzen Aufladungen reduziert haben.
PVP zock ich wegen der ätzenden Phantomrage überhaupt nicht.

Ich hoffe das Team von Miyazaki macht bei Bloodborne wieder einen gescheiten Job.


----------



## Placebo (25. August 2014)

Ich finde, in einigen Teilen des Spiels haben sie sogar mehr Balancing betrieben, als das ursprüngliche Team. Ich verwende zur Zeit fast nur noch Großhämmer und Großäxte einhändig, weil man wirklich merkt, dass sich die Entwickler etwas dabei gedacht und aus den Bugs des Vorgängers gelernt haben. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es so einen Mist wie Katanas im Spiel...
Die Phantom Range scheint seit dem letzten Patch etwas zurückgegangen zu sein.


----------



## Rizzard (26. August 2014)

Gestern einen knapp 1GB großen Patch gezogen.
Ich vermute da war wieder gleich der DLC Content dabei.

Am WE wirds dann wieder gemütlich getestet. Der erste DLC war ja schon klasse.


----------



## Memphys (26. August 2014)

Der DLC ist bisher ziemlich awesome, und wer Jester Thomas mochte wird auch hier einen Freund finden  Die KI erinnert mich noch mehr an den Durchschnittsspieler als die von Thomas


----------



## ManChild (27. August 2014)

Leute, hat man die Möglichkeit 2 Waffen gleichzeitig zu buffen?


----------



## Placebo (28. August 2014)

Ja, aber nur wenn du Waffen verwendest, die selbst zaubern können.

----

Der neue DLC ist klasse und auf Niveau des ersten. Bietet meiner Meinung nach etwas weniger Wiederspielwert, dafür sind die Bosse fair und trotzdem deutlich herausfordernder als alle andern im Spiel. Wagt es bloß nicht Hilfe zu holen, sondern genießt das Sterben


----------



## ManChild (28. August 2014)

Weis jemand wo man das Schwert bekommt, das sich verzaubert indem man es sich durch den Bauch steckt? (Hab das im PVP gesehen)

Aber sagt mir nur das Gebiet, oder das es irgendein Bosskampf ist. Ich will nicht zu arg gespoilert werden!


----------



## Placebo (28. August 2014)

Im Crown of the old Iron King DLC. Wenn du ein paar Meter nach dem ersten Leuchtfeuer durch ein Gitter nach unten blickst, da musst du hin. Bin geschätzt 10 mal auf dem Weg dorthin gestorben und dann noch 10 mal beim eigentlichen Boss


----------



## saphira33 (28. August 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur wenn du Waffen verwendest, die selbst zaubern können.[/SIZE]


 
*Bulls*it* <--- Sorry  Du kannst eine Waffe mit einem Item verzaubern (Die in der rechten Hand) und die andere mit einem Zauber wenn du in der Rechten Hand nen Beschleuniger/Glocke/Pyromantie hast. Zuerst mit Zauber dann mit Item verzaubern


----------



## Placebo (28. August 2014)

Geht aber nur bei Waffen im Normalzustand. Sobald du ihnen z.B. eine Blitzinfusion gegeben hast, klappts nicht mehr. Und wer möchte schon die Chance verpassen, sein Gruft-Schwarzschwert (Finsternis) auf ca. 900 Angriff zu bringen?


----------



## saphira33 (28. August 2014)

Klar geht's auch als Verzaubert, ich habe 2x Kings Ultra Greatsword oder so beide Blitz +5 einmal mit Blitzverzauberung verzaubert und einmal mit Schlick und in Powerstance geführt  man macht zwischen 1600 und 2400 Dmg auf Spieler/Mobs.  Aber damit treffen ist eine Kunst für sich


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (28. August 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Klar geht's auch als Verzaubert, ich habe 2x Kings Ultra Greatsword oder so beide Blitz +5 einmal mit Blitzverzauberung verzaubert und einmal mit Schlick und in Powerstance geführt  man macht zwischen 1600 und 2400 Dmg auf Spieler/Mobs.  Aber damit treffen ist eine Kunst für sich



Hat der erste Teil auch noch eine gute Grafik?
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir mal den ersten Teil kaufe...


----------



## saphira33 (28. August 2014)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> Hat der erste Teil auch noch eine gute Grafik?
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir mal den ersten Teil kaufe...


 
Mit dem DSFix eig schon, wobei gute Grafik Geschmackssache ist, ich finde Darksouls hat gute Atmo aber von guter Grafik ist das weit entfernt  ein Crysis 3 hat gute Grafik 

Spiel den ersten auch, ist ein hammer Game  Das Gameplay macht die etwas schlechtere Grafik um WELTEN wieder gut.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (28. August 2014)

der erste teil geht aber auch mit joypad oder? hab nämlich erst seit kurzen einen neuen pc...the witcher würde ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren..da es den ersten teil aber nicht auf konsole gab kann man den sicherlich auch nicht mit pad zocken nehm ich an?


----------



## saphira33 (28. August 2014)

Darksouls geht mit Pad, ich empfehle dir sogar mit Pad zu spielen mit dem 3DS tool  ohne Pad ists eine Qual TW1 hab ich keine Ahnung  hab ich zwar zu Hause aber ich fands langweilig  mag daran liegen das ich Offenere und Schönere und Gameplaymässig bessere Spiele gewohnt bin


----------



## ManChild (28. August 2014)

Bringen eigentlich die grünen Blüten etwas, wenn man den Chloranthie Ring anzieht?


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Im Crown of the old Iron King DLC. Wenn du ein paar Meter nach dem ersten Leuchtfeuer durch ein Gitter nach unten blickst, da musst du hin. Bin geschätzt 10 mal auf dem Weg dorthin gestorben und dann noch 10 mal beim eigentlichen Boss



Ich bin schon gespannt. Werd am WE auch mal den DLC antesten. Der erste DLC war ja schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## saphira33 (28. August 2014)

Ich find den zweiten DLC viel schwerer als den Ersten  ich sterbe nonstop durch irgendwelche blöden Sachen die ich mache


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2014)

Dann muss ich ja ständig meinen Ring reparieren.


----------



## ManChild (30. August 2014)

Leute, ich hab den Schmied in Majula (Leningrast heißt der, glaube ich!?) ausversehen durch meine Schmetterlings-Rüstung vergiftet und jetzt greift er mich an wenn ich in seine Nähe komme! 

Kann man das irgendwie wieder rückgängig machen?


----------



## Placebo (30. August 2014)

Guckst du hier 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4yyy1v2Gvg


> Bringen eigentlich die grünen Blüten etwas, wenn man den Chloranthie Ring anzieht?


Ja.


			
				saphira33 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar geht's auch als Verzaubert, ich habe 2x Kings Ultra Greatsword oder so beide Blitz +5 einmal mit Blitzverzauberung verzaubert und einmal mit Schlick und in Powerstance geführt  man macht zwischen 1600 und 2400 Dmg auf Spieler/Mobs.  Aber damit treffen ist eine Kunst für sich


Entweder haben sie es rausgepatched oder du liegst falsch. Jedenfalls kann man meines Wissens keine Blitzwaffen mit Goldharz buffen. Mit schweren Waffen treffen (einhändig, Großaxt/-hammer Moveset): Du schlägst zu, entfernst den Lock-On und schlägst an die Stelle, an der die Rolle des Gegners endet. Schon hast du deine 500+ Schaden  Geht aber auf der Brücke besser als in der Arena. Zwischen den beiden haben sich interessanterweise zwei verschiedene Grundverhaltensweisen bei den Spielstilen durchgesetzt. Arena ist deutlich mehr Try Hard *duckundweg*


----------



## saphira33 (30. August 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Entweder haben sie es rausgepatched oder du liegst falsch. Jedenfalls kann man meines Wissens keine Blitzwaffen mit Goldharz buffen. Mit schweren Waffen treffen (einhändig, Großaxt/-hammer Moveset): Du schlägst zu, entfernst den Lock-On und schlägst an die Stelle, an der die Rolle des Gegners endet. Schon hast du deine 500+ Schaden  Geht aber auf der Brücke besser als in der Arena. Zwischen den beiden haben sich interessanterweise zwei verschiedene Grundverhaltensweisen bei den Spielstilen durchgesetzt. Arena ist deutlich mehr Try Hard *duckundweg*


 
Ich hab es nach dem Crown of the Sunken King und davor auch Powerstancen können, jedoch gehen gewisse Waffen allgemein nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall waren beide meine Waffen Blitz.
Und zu den 500+ DMG ich komme auf bis zu 3000 sogar mit richtigen ringen mit nur *einem* schlag  powerstance halt


----------



## Rizzard (31. August 2014)

Im neuen DLC gibt's nen fetten Klopper (70 Stärke).
Das Teil ist so gewaltig, das es den Char beim wirbeln sogar umhaut. 
Das müsste man dualwielden.


----------



## saphira33 (31. August 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Im neuen DLC gibt's nen fetten Klopper (70 Stärke).
> Das Teil ist so gewaltig, das es den Char beim wirbeln sogar umhaut.
> Das müsste man dualwielden.


 
Hab leider nur eins davon aber ich könnte es Dualwielden


----------



## Rizzard (1. September 2014)

Spoiler



Hab gestern mal das majestätische Schwert auf +5 aufgewertet, aber wirklich toll ist es nicht.
Optisch sieht es aber aus wie Astorias Schwert.

Dann hab ich mir gestern noch das Rauchschwert bei Ornifex geholt, und das braucht natürlich versteinerte Drachenknochen. Als ob ich mal vers DKnochen hätte

Ansonsten ist aber der DLC echt toll. Mir fehlt nur noch Sir Alonne.


----------



## Artschie321 (1. September 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es IST Astorias Schwert  Hast du es mal in die linke Hand genommen?


----------



## Rizzard (1. September 2014)

Spoiler



Nein hab ich nicht. Werd ich heute Abend mal tun.



Wie kommt man im NG0 eigentlich an versteinerte Drachenknocken?


----------



## Placebo (1. September 2014)

Aldias Festung, zweites Leuchtfeuer: die Drachen-Akolythen haben eine hohe Dropchance. Oder noch ein Leuchtfeuer weiter und das gesamte Gebiet farmen - ist insgesamt langsamer, gibt aber mehr als nur Drachenknochen her.


saphira33 schrieb:


> Und zu den 500+ DMG ich komme auf bis zu 3000 sogar mit richtigen ringen mit nur *einem* schlag  powerstance halt


Nützt mir aber nichts, wenn der Gegner ständig ausweicht. Abgesehen davon habe ich noch nie einen Fall gesehen, in dem ein Spieler auch nur annähernd 1500 HP verloren hätte - weder von mir, noch von irgendeinem anderen Spieler. Da sind mir zwei bis drei erfolgreiche und vor allem sichere Treffer mit 1200 Schaden lieber.


----------



## Rizzard (2. September 2014)

Aldias F ist schon lange abgefarmt. Hab damals ca 4 Stück abgegriffen.
Ist einfach blöd das die Mobs irgendwann weg sind.


----------



## saphira33 (3. September 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Nützt mir aber nichts, wenn der Gegner ständig ausweicht. Abgesehen davon habe ich noch nie einen Fall gesehen, in dem ein Spieler auch nur annähernd 1500 HP verloren hätte - weder von mir, noch von irgendeinem anderen Spieler. Da sind mir zwei bis drei erfolgreiche und vor allem sichere Treffer mit 1200 Schaden lieber.


 
Bei mir sieht das so aus: Rolle rolle rolle Rückschritt Guardbreak 1 hit  funktioniert meistens  und über 1500 schafft man leicht mit Parry oder so. Mit Yukas Legion Taktik sogar an die 3800  aber eben ich schaffe mit meiner Powerstance und Guardbrake Taktik an die 3000 dmg hits je nach Rüstung des Gegners.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Aldias F ist schon lange abgefarmt. Hab damals ca 4 Stück abgegriffen.
> Ist einfach blöd das die Mobs irgendwann weg sind.


 
Asketenleuchtfeuer dafür sind sie da


----------



## Rizzard (4. September 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Asketenleuchtfeuer dafür sind sie da



Ja, aber es bringt eben auch Nachteile mit sich.
Wenn du in Gebiet x, 2-3 Asketenfeuer verbrennst, wird der nächste Durchlauf extrem hart.

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man seine Waffe zB mit Nachklingende Waffe buffd.
Skaliert das in irgendeiner Weise mit dem Stab (den man ja zum buffen benötigt), oder kann man da nen ganz normalen Stab ohne jegliche Aufwertung nehmen?


----------



## Placebo (4. September 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Skaliert das in irgendeiner Weise mit dem Stab (den man ja zum buffen benötigt), oder kann man da nen ganz normalen Stab ohne jegliche Aufwertung nehmen?


 
Nachklingende Waffe würde ich sowieso sein lassen, seit einem der früheren Patches ist das wohl der schlechteste Zauber im ganzen Spiel (nimm lieber Finstere Waffe). Die Stärke vom Buff skaliert nicht aber die Dauer könnte beeinflusst werden. Ich habe diesen Stab auf sein Maximum gebracht. Braucht nur normales Titanit und du kannst, bis auf Pyromantien, alles zaubern.





> Bei mir sieht das so aus: Rolle rolle rolle Rückschritt Guardbreak 1 hit funktioniert meistens  und über 1500 schafft man leicht mit Parry oder so. Mit Yukas Legion Taktik sogar an die 3800 aber eben ich schaffe mit meiner Powerstance und Guardbrake Taktik an die 3000 dmg hits je nach Rüstung des Gegners.


Ich bin jetzt von normalen Treffern ausgegangen  Und guard break habe ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr verwendet - kann auch daran liegen, dass ich weniger Invasionen als vor einigen Wochen mache (seitdem ich vom Sünder zum Schurken aufgestiegen bin  ). Wenn du nicht gegen einen PvP-unerfahrenen Spieler spielst, hat fast niemand seinen Schild oben.


----------



## Rizzard (4. September 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Nachklingende Waffe würde ich sowieso sein lassen, seit einem der früheren Patches ist das wohl der schlechteste Zauber im ganzen Spiel (nimm lieber Finstere Waffe). Die Stärke vom Buff skaliert nicht aber die Dauer könnte beeinflusst werden. Ich habe diesen Stab auf sein Maximum gebracht. Braucht nur normales Titanit und du kannst, bis auf Pyromantien, alles zaubern.



Den Stab hab ich damals auch lange benutzt.
Ich weis aber garnicht ob ich den jetzt immer noch nutzen kann. Entweder hab ich 18Int/26Fth, oder 20Int/26Fth. Ersteres würde ja nicht mehr funktionieren.

Ich seh gerade Finstere Waffe hat mehr Aufladungen. Dann hab ich mich vorhin vertan.
Ich benutze Finstere Waffe und nicht Nachklingende Waffe. Allein schon weil Finstere Waffe doppelt soviele Aufladungen hat.


----------



## saphira33 (4. September 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja, aber es bringt eben auch Nachteile mit sich.
> Wenn du in Gebiet x, 2-3 Asketenfeuer verbrennst, wird der nächste Durchlauf extrem hart.


 
Sag mir nichts dazu mein Eisenschloss ist NG+18 ich bin erst NG+2  jetzt gibt mir jedes Mob 1 hit... War ne super Idee von mir  ist aber lustig mit Riesenbaumsamen Invader zu killen 



Placebo schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt von normalen Treffern ausgegangen  Und guard break habe ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr verwendet - kann auch daran liegen, dass ich weniger Invasionen als vor einigen Wochen mache (seitdem ich vom Sünder zum Schurken aufgestiegen bin  ). Wenn du nicht gegen einen PvP-unerfahrenen Spieler spielst, hat fast niemand seinen Schild oben.


 
Eben Normale Treffer mit Powerstance machen an die 3000 Schaden, ausserdem geht Guardbreak auch einfach so, es wirft ihn zurück wenn er zum Beispiel grade schlägt, oder sie denken man greift an und wollen blocken dann bekommen sie auch einen Guardbreak


----------



## Rizzard (4. September 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Sag mir nichts dazu mein Eisenschloss ist NG+18 ich bin erst NG+2  jetzt gibt mir jedes Mob 1 hit... War ne super Idee von mir  ist aber lustig mit Riesenbaumsamen Invader zu killen



Was farmst du denn im Eisenschloss?
Wobei nach NG+7(?) wirds ja eh nicht mehr schwerer.

So sieht bei mir höchstens das Gebiet vom Rießenfürst aus wenn ich glitzerndes Titanit farme.


----------



## saphira33 (4. September 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was farmst du denn im Eisenschloss?
> Wobei nach NG+7(?) wirds ja eh nicht mehr schwerer.
> 
> So sieht bei mir höchstens das Gebiet vom Rießenfürst aus wenn ich glitzerndes Titanit farme.


 
Da gefarmt? Nix  wollte nur ein paar Invader von Mobs killen lassen  und glaub mir es wird schwerer aber nur noch in kleinen schritten. Ein Normales Mob hatte bei NG+10 3500 Life jetzt 4200 ca. Die Roten fasst 7500  3 mal Parrieren muss ich die und dann geben die mir erst noch alle 1 Hit 

Ich hab immer meinen Kollegen gerufen um die Abzulenken damit ich das so hoch gebracht habe. Nach jedem Gegner oder jedem zweiten ist er gestorben


----------



## Rizzard (4. September 2014)

Na dann wird's bei dir Zeit für den Smelter.


----------



## Ion (4. September 2014)

Mich nervt das Spiel gerade gewaltig. 
Nicht weil ich so oft sterbe, denn das ist ok. Ich versuch es auch gerne noch 1000x. 

Mich nervts weil ich einfach keine neue Ausrüstung finde die mir etwas nützt!
Ich habe als Magier angefangen und mir den zum Kampf-Magier umgebaut. So kann ich im Nahkampf was reißen bei Gegnern bei denen Magie unnütz ist und kann mich auch verteidigen wenn ich keine Mun mehr habe.
Ich bin inzwischen Stufe 79 und laufe immer noch mit dem ersten (!) Zauberstab herum den ich seit Anfang bei mir trage. Ich habe zwar schon ein paar andere gefunden, doch diese sind viel schwächer als meiner.
Wann finde ich denn endlich mal einen besseren Stab? 

Ähnlich ergeht es mir mit der Rüstung. Ich trage eine Mischung aus Magierumhang (Kopf/Brust) und starken Gamaschen sowie Stulpen, zwecks Schutz im Nahkampf. Die Teile die ich trage habe ich alle im Wald der gefallenen Riesen entdeckt (sprich im Startgebiet!) und seitdem bekomme ich zwar neue Ausrüstung, diese ist aber dermaßen schlecht gegen meine aktuelle, das sich ein Tausch nicht lohnt. Hier auch wieder die Frage: Wo finde ich endlich eine richtig gute Ausrüstung für den Magier? So mit allen drum und dran? 

Momentan hänge ich an zwei Bossen fest, die ich einfach nicht platt bekomme. Ich denke daher das mir neue Ausrüstung helfen könnte.
Gibt es einen Trick? Einen Händler den ich die ganze Zeit übersehe? Oder ist das normal?


----------



## saphira33 (5. September 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Na dann wird's bei dir Zeit für den Smelter.


 
Den musste ich jedes mal machen bevor ich ein neues Asketenleichtfeuer verbrennen konnte 



Ion schrieb:


> Mich nervt das Spiel gerade gewaltig.
> Nicht weil ich so oft sterbe, denn das ist ok. Ich versuch es auch gerne noch 1000x.
> 
> Mich nervts weil ich einfach keine neue Ausrüstung finde die mir etwas nützt!
> ...


 
Hol dir 20 Int und geh vor dem Jägerhain glaub ich bei dem Lagerfeuer zu dem Typ im stuhl, der gibt dir ne Magierrüstung die deine Int erhöht und glaube noch mehr Slots zur verfügung stellt. Stab der Weisheist ist der Beste der Skaliert mit S auf Int, ist glaube ich aus einer Bossele gemacht aber frag mich nicht welche  Bei dem Drachenhorst ist dort wo die Festung anfängt ein Pharraos Wahrheitsversteck. Dort ist der Stab und gute Magierrüstung auch drinn Plündert links in der Ruine die massive Truhe und nehmt die drei Asketenleuchtfeuer mit. In der Nische, die der stählerne Gegner bewachte, findet ihr ein Loch für einen Pharros-Wahrheitsverk. (gibt euch Zugang zu einer Kiste voller Ausrüstung: Weisheitsstab, Gewand des Urteils, Manschetten des Urteils, Hose des Urteils, Maske des Urteils - keine schlechten Schutzwerte für ein Magierset) 

Da ich nicht weiss wo du bist kann ich dir nicht genauer helfen. Oder ob du die DLC's hast


----------



## Ion (5. September 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiss wo du bist kann ich dir nicht genauer helfen. Oder ob du die DLC's hast


 Ich bin da:



Spoiler



Ich habe gerade diese Riesengroße Spinne gekillt und befinde mich am Eingang vom Jägerhain.



Den DLC habe ich noch nicht, lohnt sich dieser? Baut dieser, wie im Vorgänger, einfach weitere Gebiete ein? Oder läuft es diesmal anders?


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2014)

Im Schattenwald gibt's imo ne nette Magier-Ausrüstung (wobei ich Klamotten nicht so wichtig find).
Zauberstäbe und Spells werden erst ab dem Schloß interessant.

Ich fand den Mage als Einstieg in DkS2 auch blöd. Hab mich da auch schwer getan weil es die erste Spielhälfte nur Rotz in der Richtung gibt. Als Kämpfer hast es da leichter.

PS: nach Freja sollte der Jägerhain ja der reinste Urlaub werden.^^
Ach ja, die DLCs sind definitiv Endgame. Wesentlich schwieriger als das Hauptspiel.


----------



## saphira33 (5. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich bin da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Da wo du bist gibt's eine Ausrüstung wenn du Int auf 20 hast bei dem Typen der mit dem Stuhl zur Wand steht. Einfach ein par mal bequatschen, der verkauft auch Zauber.


Der DLC lohnt sich definitiv  das erste DLC gebiet ist ein wenig mehr wie Darksouls 1 beim zweiten bin ich selber immernoch nicht durch. Das ist so verdammt schwer.


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> ... beim zweiten bin ich selber immernoch nicht durch. Das ist so verdammt schwer.





Spoiler



Mir fehlt nur noch 1 Boss. Harte Nuss.
Gestern hab ich mein Zeichen beim Rauchritter gelegt. Unglaublich, die Hosts fallen wie die Fliegen. Ich hab in ca 10 Versuchen nicht einmal Seelen bekommen. Die sterben alle viel zu früh, und wenn dann die Götzen noch leben wird´s eh ein hartes Unterfangen.


----------



## Ion (5. September 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Da wo du bist gibt's eine Ausrüstung wenn du Int auf 20 hast bei dem Typen der mit dem Stuhl zur Wand steht. Einfach ein par mal bequatschen, der verkauft auch Zauber.





Spoiler



Ich weiß wen du meinst, doch der Typ sagt, ich wäre nicht finster genug (oder sowas in der Art) 
Ich habe da auch andere Typen gefunden die mir ähnliches gesagt haben, von wegen ich sei nicht würdig (sinngemäß)


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2014)

Wenn er nicht mit dir redet fehlen Skillpunkte.
Felkin braucht INT und FTH.


----------



## saphira33 (5. September 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht mit dir redet fehlen Skillpunkte.
> Felkin braucht INT und FTH.


 
Mist  stimmt der will ja auch 



Spoiler



20 Int + 20 Wille nicht nur Int



Übrigens 



Spoiler



Im DLC wird es als Mage verdammt schwer das sag ich dir schon jetzt, ich habe im NG+3 Int 70 und Faith 70 und Zauberei auf 70 und ich komm nich durch weil Zauber im DLC fast keinen schaden machen  aber es gibt 6 neue geile Zauber im 2ten DLC, im ersten nur einen.


 Ach ja Kauf dir die DLC's die sind richtig bombe  das ist mein einziges Spiel wo ich die DLC's wirklich den Preis wert fand.


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ach ja Kauf dir die DLC's die sind richtig bombe  das ist mein einziges Spiel wo ich die DLC's wirklich den Preis wert fand.



Vorallem fühlen sich die DLCs auch an wie Dark Souls.
Das Hauptspiel ist ja eher mau.


----------



## Ion (5. September 2014)

Inwiefern fügen sich die DLC´s ins Hauptspiel ein?
Neue Gebiete? Oder werden bestehende erweitert?

Sollte ich das Hauptspiel erst einmal durchspielen, oder kann ich auch vorher schon im DLC Gebiet umherwandern? (Wegen Stärke von Gegnern etc.)


----------



## Artschie321 (5. September 2014)

Also an den Bossen im 2. DLC hab ich mir auch richtig die Zähne ausgebissen. Das ging zum Teil so weit, dass ich fashion Souls aufgegeben habe, und einen Schild und eine schwere Rüstung ausgepackt habe. 
Aber die Kämpfe waren echt spaßig. Einer steht bei mir aber auch noch.



> Sollte ich das Hauptspiel erst einmal durchspielen, oder kann ich auch vorher schon im DLC Gebiet umherwandern? (Wegen Stärke von Gegnern etc.)



also wenn du eine Waffe auf maximum hast, und ein Paar Buffs im Gepäck, könntest du es schon einmal Versuchen^^


----------



## saphira33 (5. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Inwiefern fügen sich die DLC´s ins Hauptspiel ein?
> Neue Gebiete? Oder werden bestehende erweitert?
> 
> Sollte ich das Hauptspiel erst einmal durchspielen, oder kann ich auch vorher schon im DLC Gebiet umherwandern? (Wegen Stärke von Gegnern etc.)


 
Es sind komplett neue Gebiete in eine wirst du einen alten Freund wieder sehen  (nicht draufklicken wenn den Boss nicht sehen willst ) 



Spoiler



Smelter Demon aber Statt Feuer schaden macht er Magieschaden und brennt blau 



Die Gegner sind im ersten DLC ein wenig stärker und haben auch neue Taktiken und 



Spoiler



Fallen


 und im zweiten DLC sind die Wesentlich stärker und das merkt man auch 

Edit: 





Artschie321 schrieb:


> also wenn du eine Waffe auf maximum hast, und ein Paar Buffs im Gepäck, könntest du es schon einmal Versuchen^^


 
 Er ist Magier, mit Magier ist es noch ne Ecke schwerer als mit Fashion Souls  und du kannst auch mit Fashion Souls die Bosse machen  Havel's Rüstung ist auch ein Cosplay


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2014)

Soupstone beim Rauchritter, Katastrophe.
Nach ca 20 Versuchen hat immer noch kein Host überlebt. Bald geb ich es auf.


----------



## Placebo (8. September 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Soupstone beim Rauchritter, Katastrophe.
> Nach ca 20 Versuchen hat immer noch kein Host überlebt. Bald geb ich es auf.


 
Ihr sollt ja auch keine Suppe kochen, sondern den Boss besiegen  Hast du es mal mit dem Ring probiert, der die Aggro der Gegner auf dich zieht?


----------



## Rizzard (8. September 2014)

Ups, da hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen.
Ich könnte es mal mit dem Ring probieren. Hoffentlich überleb ICH dann die Geschichte, wenn ich seine Daueraufmerksamkeit "genieße".^^

Mir macht es wirklich Spass dort zu helfen (dürfte auch fast der einzige Boss sein, wo mein Lvl 180 Char gerufen wird), aber meistens ist es echt ein Krampf. Die Hosts sind zu blöde zum überleben, und wenn dann noch 3 Götzen stehen, geht die Party richtig los.
Allerdings ist mein Schadensoutput imo etwas schlecht. Mit Murakamo mach ich einhändig ~200, mit Espada ~115.
Welche Waffe wäre noch empfehlenswert? STR+DEX=30, INT=20, FTH=26.


----------



## saphira33 (8. September 2014)

Mach mal Rebuild und STR auf 99 dann kannste zwei von den Klotzkeulen schwingen die 70 STR brauchen 

Ich mag auch noch das Nodachi das macht auch nicht schlecht schaden und sollte bei deinen Stats eigentlich gehen.


----------



## ManChild (9. September 2014)

Bekommt man etwas, wenn man in einem Durchgang nicht stirbt, oder alle Fackeln anzündet?


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2014)

Es gibt einen Ring wenn man nicht stirbt und einen anderen Ring wenn man kein BF entzündet.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. September 2014)

Ich hab es mir jetzt auch geholt und muss sagen als ich gestartet bin das ich mich gleich heimisch gefühlt habe. Der Carakter rennt durch die Gräser und es macht "ratsch ratsch ratsch" das typische Dark Souls Gefühl einfach. Man könnte sagen das ist nichts besonderes aber das ist einer der Sachen die wie ich glaube denn Spieler errinern sollen wo man gelandet ist. Als erfahrener Dark Souls Spieler muss ich sagen, das es immer noch fordernd ist. Ich war ein wenig skeptisch und manche Dinge gefallen mir auch nicht. Aber das erläuter ich mal später, wenn ich das Game durchhabe (ohne Wiki oder Tipps).


----------



## ManChild (9. September 2014)

Muss man, wenn man einen höheren Rang im Covenant hat, ihn dann wechselt und wieder zurückgeht, nochmal im untersten Rang anfangen?


----------



## Placebo (9. September 2014)

Meines Wissens nicht, jedenfalls zeigt die Katze bei einigen Eiden immer noch Rang 2/3 an und das Sonnenschwert kann man (ohne anderen Spieler) nur einmal pro Charakter bekommen.

Vergessenes Lore-Video hinzugefügt


----------



## Ion (9. September 2014)

Ich glaube ich habe mich mit dem Kampf-Magier etwas übernommen. Bis jetzt konnte ich mich durchschlagen, irgendwie. Aber inzwischen zerlegt mich jeder Feind ohne Probleme, vorallem im Nahkampf. Trotz Großschild schaffe ich es nicht mich zu verteidigen, oft rollt der Chara auch einfach nicht weg obwohl ich aufs Pad hämmere 

Inzwischen verliere ich jeden Kampf da ich nur noch die Hälfte meines Lebens habe, da ich ständig sterbe. Ich hab auch keine Menschlichkeit mehr.
So machts kein Spaß mehr 
Irgendwann nach 50 Versuchen, aber immer an der gleichen Stelle, fragt man sich langsam ob der Chara nicht total falsch geskillt ist.


----------



## ManChild (9. September 2014)

*@ Ion*

Wo bist du denn gerade?
Und du kannst ja mal nen Screenshot machen, von den Stats und Waffen die du hast!?


----------



## Ion (9. September 2014)

ManChild schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn gerade?
> Und du kannst ja mal nen Screenshot machen


 Ich bin gerade am Eingang zur Gruft der Untoten.
Hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte erst kürzlich die Stats ein wenig verändert, etwas mehr Stärke und Geschick als vorher, dafür weniger Wille und bissl Zauberei gekürzt.
Aber nützt alles nichts, mit diesem Chara komme ich so nicht mehr weiter


----------



## ManChild (9. September 2014)

So weit bin ich noch gar nicht! Ich habe mit meinen vorherigen Char nur bis zum Schrein von Amana gespielt!

Du könntest auch Seelen farmen (bei Bossen beschören lassen usw.) und aufleveln.
Kannst du noch irgendwo Menschlichkeit farmen?

Vielleicht sollte man da du Magie benutzt, die Str und Dex senken und deine Waffen auf Magie verzaubern, da es dann auch mit Int skaliert. (Du hast ja 33)
Du hast auf jeden Fall viel zu wenig HP und Ausdauer!


P.S. Was für Zauber hast du denn alles?


----------



## Placebo (9. September 2014)

- Wenn du es durch den Schrein von Amana geschafft hast, kann der Build eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht sein 
- Geh auf unter 70% Belastung und fang an zu rollen. Wird am Anfang etwas ungewohnt sein, lohnt sich aber - zumindest als Zweitoption. Behalte auf jeden Fall die 95 BEW.
- Bei Heides Flammenturm (vor dem Bossfight mit Ornstein) gibt es einen Ring, der deine HP auf 75% bringt.
- Wenn du keine Menschenbilder mehr hast, kannst du mal nach einem Leuchtfeuer direkt nach der Sangesdämonin suchen. Darüber gibt es einen Ort, der dich wieder menschlich macht (du darfst aber wirklich absolut keine Menschenbilder mehr haben).
- Das Schlüsselschwert, das du von der Sangesdämonin bekommst ist dank dem letzten Patch sehr interessant geworden: richtet weniger Schaden als das Claymore an aber es richtet mehr Schaden als das Claymore bei einem Konter an, braucht keine Upgrades, ist schnell und leicht.

Edit:


> Trotz Großschild schaffe ich es nicht mich zu verteidigen, oft rollt der Chara auch einfach nicht weg obwohl ich aufs Pad hämmere


Hatte nie Probleme mit dem Rollen. Geht dein Pad bei anderen Spielen zuverlässig?


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mich mit dem Kampf-Magier etwas übernommen. Bis jetzt konnte ich mich durchschlagen, irgendwie. Aber inzwischen zerlegt mich jeder Feind ohne Probleme, vorallem im Nahkampf. Trotz Großschild schaffe ich es nicht mich zu verteidigen, oft rollt der Chara auch einfach nicht weg obwohl ich aufs Pad hämmere
> 
> Inzwischen verliere ich jeden Kampf da ich nur noch die Hälfte meines Lebens habe, da ich ständig sterbe. Ich hab auch keine Menschlichkeit mehr.
> So machts kein Spaß mehr
> Irgendwann nach 50 Versuchen, aber immer an der gleichen Stelle, fragt man sich langsam ob der Chara nicht total falsch geskillt ist.



Wieso benutzt du nicht den Lebenssicherungsring (oder wie der heißt)?
Du behältst deine Menschlichkeit, bleibst immer auf vollem Lebensbalken, und das reparieren kostet jämmerliche 3000 Seelen.
Und steck mal bisschen was in Vita und Ausdauer. Dir geht ja überall die Puste aus.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (10. September 2014)

Ahoi allerseits. Bin zwar mit dark souls 1 noch ned ganz durch (zwei dlc Bosse und gwyn stehen noch) aber hab mir gestern mal die collectors edition bestellt x) hab da allerdings auch noch die so genannte Black armor Edition gesehen. Auf die schnelle keinerlei Unterschiede gefunden, oder was ist so besonders an der außer der Preis? XD


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2014)

Die BA Edition war imo eine ganz normale Version, mit lediglich ingame Extras.
Allerdings kann man auf die Items gut und gerne verzichten.


Edit:
Angeblich gab es schon erste Marktforschungsfragen über ein neues Dark Souls.


----------



## Ion (10. September 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> - Wenn du es durch den Schrein von Amana geschafft hast, kann der Build eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht sein
> - Geh auf unter 70% Belastung und fang an zu rollen. Wird am Anfang etwas ungewohnt sein, lohnt sich aber - zumindest als Zweitoption. Behalte auf jeden Fall die 95 BEW.
> 
> 
> Hatte nie Probleme mit dem Rollen. Geht dein Pad bei anderen Spielen zuverlässig?


 Beim Schrein von Amana gab es ja eigentlich nur eine schlimme Ecke (da wo das dicke Viech vor dem Haus ist und dann hinter dem Haus, da bin ich wahnsinnig geworden!)
Das mit den 95 BEW musst du mir mal genauer erklären, das habe ich durch das Video allein noch nicht verstanden 

Mein Pad funzt wunderbar, ich bin nur einfach nicht der Typ der gerne rollte 
Ich blocke lieber mit einem Großschild und schlage dann zu, so wie Leonidas aus "300" - it´s Sparta eben!


Nun, ich hab inzwischen als "Bettler" neu angefangen und forme mir meinen Charakter nun zu einem starken Nahkämpfer. Ich habe inzwischen das Bastardschwert auf +6 und das Dragelic (?) Schild + Rüstung und damit macht mir das Spiel schon eindeutig mehr Spaß. Endlich halte ich mal was aus und kann ordentlich austeilen.
Trotzdem danke für die Tipps, vorallem das mit dem Ring der Lebensversicherung. Sobald ich den habe, werde ich den anlegen.


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Nun, ich hab inzwischen als "Bettler" neu angefangen und forme mir meinen Charakter nun zu einem starken Nahkämpfer. Ich habe inzwischen das Bastardschwert auf +6 und das Dragelic (?) Schild + Rüstung und damit macht mir das Spiel schon eindeutig mehr Spaß. Endlich halte ich mal was aus und kann ordentlich austeilen.
> Trotzdem danke für die Tipps, vorallem das mit dem Ring der Lebensversicherung. Sobald ich den habe, werde ich den anlegen.



War doch bei Dark Souls 1 bestimmt genau so.
Der erste Anlauf ist der schwerste. Weitere Anläufe können ganz anders angegangen werden und spielen sich logischerweise wesentlich einfacher.

Was das Rollverhalten angeht, würde ich immer unter 70% Belastung bleiben.


----------



## Ion (10. September 2014)

Der Kampf-Magier war schon mein 3. Anlauf 
Der Kämpfer ist nun der 4.
Beim ersten Teil brauchte ich auch 4 Neustarts


----------



## Placebo (10. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> ...


Ich bin am Schrein von Amana das erste Mal verzweifelt. Dieses NPC-Phantom bete ich nachts immer noch heimlich an 
Wenn du Rollst oder nur die Rollentaste antippst und einen Schritt zurück machst, hast du ein kleines Zeitfenster in dem du unverwundbar bist. Mit mehr Beweglichkeit wird dieses Zeitfenster immer größer, wobei dir über 105 Beweglichkeit nur im PvP wirklich was nützt (dann wird der Schritt zurück mehr oder weniger zur Rolle und du kannst sofort kontern. Idiotische Designentscheidung....).
Wenn du genug genug Scherben übrig hast, kannst du nebenbei noch eine(n) Großhammer/-axt/Ultra-Großschwert aufwerten. Dann brauchst du kein Lock-On bei großen oder Gank-Bossen und hast damit mehr freie Sicht. Ultra-Goßschwerter sind wegen der weiten Schwünge im PvE besser, Hämmer und Keulen im PvP, weil du dich um 180° drehen kannst. Wenig Lag vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Rizzard (11. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Der Kampf-Magier war schon mein 3. Anlauf
> Der Kämpfer ist nun der 4.
> Beim ersten Teil brauchte ich auch 4 Neustarts



Mit einem reinen Magier werd ich bei DkS2 heute immer noch nicht richtig warm.
Dann lieber einen Hexer, mit normaler und großer nachklingender Seele (wobei auch das vor den Patches viel besser war als jetzt).

Bei DkS1 war das ganz anders.
Als Mage war dort PVE sowas von easy. Schnell in Sens Festung um Logan zu befreien, 36 Int leveln und Seelenspeer+Seelenmasse kaufen und ausrüsten.
Damit klatscht man in der ersten Hälfte des Spiels alles weg. In der zweiten Hälfte kommen dann die Kristallvarianten von Seelenspeer und SMasse hinzu und fertig. Easy as can be.


----------



## Qahnaarin (13. September 2014)

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich beim 2. DLC nicht mehr weiter komme. 



Spoiler



Und zwar beim Rauchritter. Ich hab wirklich alles probiert, Rollen/Blocken, einhändig/zweihändig/powerstance, den Gower-Schutzring etc.
Die erste Hälfte ist auch kein Problem, nur wenn er sich bufft segnet das Phantom relativ bald das Zeitliche und spätenstens wenn er bei etwa 30% ist, muss ich entweder eine Estus nehmen, was dann gleichzeit auch den Tod bedeutet, oder er one-hittet mich wegen seiner enormen Reichweite. 
Hat jemand vielleicht nen Tipp?


----------



## Placebo (13. September 2014)

Spoiler



Phantom? Du Ketzer! 
Ernsthaft: ich würde kein Phantom mitnehmen, weil du bei dem Boss die Timings und Reichweite mehr oder weniger auswendig kennen musst. Ein Phantom hindert dich nur am Lernprozess. Stell dich also auf mindestens 10 weitere Tode und viel Rollen ein - dafür kannst du ihn danach zur Not auch im NG+7 mit einem zerbrochenem Schwert besiegen. Wenn du es dir noch etwas einfacher machen willst, trage Velstadts Rüstung - dann hat er sofort das Flammenschwert und du musst dir weniger Moves merken.


So hab ich es zumindest gemacht. 20 mal gestorben, dafür war er einige Tage später trotz Asketenleuchtfeuer beim zweiten Versuch (ohne Schild und Phantom, mit Schlüsselschwert) am Boden.


----------



## Rizzard (13. September 2014)

Spoiler



Ach ja der gute Rauchritter. Ich lege seit ca 1 Woche mein Zeichen dort. Habe ca 50 Fights gegen ihn bestritten.
Blocken kannst gleich vergessen. Lern seine Moves und roll durch seine Attacken.
Sein Feuerschwert macht sehr viel Schaden, aber man kann durch jede Attacke durchrollen.
Oftmals hat man echt nur eine 50/50 Chance, gerade wenn man nur noch nen halben Lebensbalken hat. Dann macht er sein Rundumschwert oder seine Feuerdruckwelle, und wenn man dann falsch timed ist man Geschichte.


----------



## saphira33 (15. September 2014)

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle habt, 50 mal sterben das ist schon arg viel. Für mich ist ein Boss schwer wenn er mich 2 oder 3 Mal besiegt hat dann finde ich den Stark. Ich glaube ich bin bei keinem Boss mehr als 3 Mal gestorben. Magierrüstung wegen Style und so und dann je nach Lust und Laune die Waffen  (NG+3)

Entweder bin ich gut im Lernprozess oder aber ich bin mir diese fiesen Tricks dies überall gibt gewohnt von DkS 1


----------



## Rizzard (15. September 2014)

Wer stirbt denn hier 50 mal?
Damals bei Artorias hab ich allerdings auch ca 30 Versuche gebraucht *duck und weg*

Die DLCs haben mir DkS2 wieder schmackhaft gemacht. Das Hauptspiel lag bei mir seit Wochen in der Ecke rum.


----------



## Placebo (15. September 2014)

Habe den Rauchritter erst besiegt, als ich alle Moves auswendig konnte, weil er bei jedem Schlag unterschiedliche Timings hat. Schilde verwende ich nicht, hohe APD, Powerstance, Magie und Phantome auch nicht und beim ersten Playthrough keine schnellen Waffen. Das macht für mich den Spaß aus - je länger der Boss durchhält, desto mehr habe ich davon.
Habe mich sogar einmal an dieser Challenge versucht aber seit dem letzten(?) offiziellen Patch funktioniert der DSfix bei mir nicht mehr richtig. Davor habe ich ihn (zugegeben) nicht geschafft.


----------



## Rizzard (15. September 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Habe den Rauchritter erst besiegt, als ich alle Moves auswendig konnte, weil er bei jedem Schlag unterschiedliche Timings hat. Schilde verwende ich nicht, hohe APD, Powerstance, Magie und Phantome auch nicht und beim ersten Playthrough keine schnellen Waffen. Das macht für mich den Spaß aus - je länger der Boss durchhält, desto mehr habe ich davon.
> Habe mich sogar einmal an dieser Challenge versucht aber seit dem letzten(?) offiziellen Patch funktioniert der DSfix bei mir nicht mehr richtig. Davor habe ich ihn (zugegeben) nicht geschafft.



Gerade als agiler Spieler mit leichter Kleidung ist der Rauchritter echt ne geile Nummer.
Man kann nicht wie bei Alonne einfach alles abblocken, sondern muss wirklich seine Moves kennen.
Powerstance mach ich bei ihm allerdings nicht. Waffe zweihändig, rollen, schlagen, rollen, schlagen usw.
Mit ordentlich Wumms kann man ihn allerdings staggern.

Man muss auch beim Schlagen das Timing abwarten.
Wenn man nicht sofort nach seiner Schlagabfolge bereit für einen Angriff ist, braucht man erst garnicht los legen sondern wartet nochmal ab.
Eine Sekunde zu spät losgelegt kann das Ende bedeuten. Die Hosts sind immer sehr unterhaltsam.^^


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2014)

Hat jemand nen Tipp welche Waffen sich im Powerstance Modus anbieten würden, wenn ich aus einer Rolle schlagen will?
Aktuell mach ich das mit meinem Murakamo. Auf den Gegner (aktuell der Fume Knight) zu rollen und beidhändig einen Rundumschlag vollführen.
Allerdings ist mein Schadensoutput jetzt nicht der Knaller.
Daher dachte ich, ich probiers mal mit Powerstance. Nur gibt es da keinen gescheiten Angriff aus der Rolle.

Meine Vermutung, Speere die aus der Rolle einen Stoßangriff vollführen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. September 2014)

Und ich mache wieder weiter.

First screenshots from the Dark Souls 2 DLC 3 - Crown of the Ivory King. - NeoGAF


----------



## Ion (18. September 2014)

Ich bins mal wieder
Nachdem ich nun neu angefangen habe und jetzt schon beim Uralten Drache war (Wie bitte besiegt man den denn??!), soll ich jetzt in die Erinnerungen. Mein Problem: Die zerlegen mich, trotz Havels Rüstung.
Da ich 15 Asketenleuchtfeuer im Inventar habe, wollte ich mal fragen wo ich die am besten einsetzen kann um möglichst effektiv Seelen zu farmen. Mein Chara scheint wohl einfach zu schwach zu sein.


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2014)

Seelenfarmen kannst du in der Erinnerung vom Rießenfürsten. Der ist nach dem großen Tor im Wald der Rießem wo dahinter noch ein BF ist.
Der Fürst ist sogar easy auf NG+7 zu besiegen. Dort bekommst du auch jedes mal ein neues Asketenfeuer. Quasi eine Endlosschleife.

Der Drache ist eigentlich auch recht einfach zu schaffen.
Gefährlich ist nur sein Feuerangriff aus der Luft. Sobald er aufsteigt, renn so schnell wie möglich von ihm weg zum Rand.
Am Boden selbst ist er sehr berechenbar.


----------



## Ion (19. September 2014)

Bei dir klingt das immer so einfach 
NG+7  und ich schaffe nicht mal das erste

Du meinst den Riesen beim Wald der so ein "glitzern" vor sich hat?


Und dann habe ich noch eine Frage:
Beim Eisenschloss, wo alles voll mit Lava ist, liegen überall Schätze und sogar Truhen in der Lava bzw. auf Lava-Wegen. Wie erreiche ich die? Ich hab die beste Ausrüstung angelegt, mit dem besten Feuerschutz, noch eine orange Blume gefressen und sterbe trotzdem innerhalb von Sek. 


Die Asketenleuchtfeuer ...
Wird das BF resetet wenn ich ins NG+ gehe, oder bleibt es auf der hohen Stufe?
Wie sieht das bei dem Eid der Kämpfer (dieser Stein in Majula) aus, könnte ich kurz vor Ende des ersten Spiels den Eid aktivieren oder sollte ich lieber ganz die Finger von lassen?


----------



## Rizzard (19. September 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Bei dir klingt das immer so einfach
> NG+7  und ich schaffe nicht mal das erste
> 
> Du meinst den Riesen beim Wald der so ein "glitzern" vor sich hat?



Ja es gibt ein paar Rießen. Meines Wissens glitzern alle.^^

Es klingt zwar gerade übertrieben einfach, aber das ist es tatsächlich.
Links neben dem Fürsten gibt es eine Erhöhung auf die man kann. Von dort kann man den Fürsten mit Pfeilen, Magie, Hexerei oder Wundern beschießen.
Man muss nur immer wieder durch seinen Schwerthieb rollen (der ziemlich langsam ist).



> Und dann habe ich noch eine Frage:
> Beim Eisenschloss, wo alles voll mit Lava ist, liegen überall Schätze und sogar Truhen in der Lava bzw. auf Lava-Wegen. Wie erreiche ich die? Ich hab die beste Ausrüstung angelegt, mit dem besten Feuerschutz, noch eine orange Blume gefressen und sterbe trotzdem innerhalb von Sek.



Eine Patentlösung hab ich da auch nicht.
Ich kann nur soviel sagen das in der Lava imo nichts wichtiges drin war, was den Stress gelohnt hätte.




> Die Asketenleuchtfeuer ...
> Wird das BF resetet wenn ich ins NG+ gehe, oder bleibt es auf der hohen Stufe?
> Wie sieht das bei dem Eid der Kämpfer (dieser Stein in Majula) aus, könnte ich kurz vor Ende des ersten Spiels den Eid aktivieren oder sollte ich lieber ganz die Finger von lassen?



Ein erhöhtes BF durch ein Asketenfeuer bleibt im nächsten NG auch erhöht. Es wird also schwerer im nächsten Durchlauf.
Wie das mit dem Eid ist weis ich nicht. Nie gemacht.


----------



## Rizzard (22. September 2014)

Scheinbar kommt der dritte DLC nicht diese Woche, sondern nächste Woche.


----------



## Placebo (22. September 2014)

Schade aber die sollen sich nur Zeit lassen. Nichts ist schlimmer als ein zu früh erscheinendes Spiel (wir erinnern uns an die Drachenhüter mit unendlicher Ausdauer vor einigen Patches).



Ion schrieb:


> Ich bins mal wieder
> Nachdem ich nun neu angefangen habe und jetzt schon beim Uralten Drache war (Wie bitte besiegt man den denn??!), soll ich jetzt in die Erinnerungen. Mein Problem: Die zerlegen mich, trotz Havels Rüstung.
> Da ich 15 Asketenleuchtfeuer im Inventar habe, wollte ich mal fragen wo ich die am besten einsetzen kann um möglichst effektiv Seelen zu farmen. Mein Chara scheint wohl einfach zu schwach zu sein.


Ich glaube nicht, dass du noch sonderlich aufleveln musst. Das HP-Maximum ist (ohne Ringe) bei ca. 2500 und deinen Kampfstil solltest du inzwischen auch auch gefunden haben. Zur Not ein Seelengefäß bei den alten Damen am Anfang verwenden und Stats neu verteilen.
Bei den Riesenerinnerungen bin ich teilweise einfach durchgerannt, der Boss ist aber fair. Wenn du ihn nicht auf der Anhöhe bekämpfen willst: auf keinen Fall das Lock-On verwenden; dich immer hinter ihn begeben; sobald er mit dem Schwert hinter sich schlägt durch die Beine nach vorne Rennen/Rollen; bei Tritten ein paar Schritte zurück gehen.
Der Drache hat mich so genervt, dass ich mir ca 650 Feuerverteidigung geholt habe, dann war sein Atem auch kein Problem mehr.
Du kannst auch Grandahl einen Besuch abstatten, wenn du das noch nicht getan hast. Der Endboss der Questline hat es aber wirklich in sich.


----------



## Ion (22. September 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du noch sonderlich aufleveln musst. Das HP-Maximum ist (ohne Ringe) bei ca. 2500 und deinen Kampfstil solltest du inzwischen auch auch gefunden haben. Zur Not ein Seelengefäß bei den alten Damen am Anfang verwenden und Stats neu verteilen.


 Bin mit meiner Kriegerin inzwischen im ersten NG+
Was mich gerade am meisten nervt:

Ich finde einfach kein Großschwert das mehr Schaden anrichtet als mein Bastardschwert. Und das Bastardschwert findet man am Anfang! Kann doch nicht sein das jedes andere Schwert einfach schlechter ist? 
Ich habe es auf +10 gelvlt und dann noch Feuerschaden reingehauen, mache laut Anzeige einen Schaden von ~450 damit. Jedes andere Großschwert, zum Teil auf +4 oder +5 geschmiedet, ist schwächer. (Auch Bosswaffen!)

Das fande ich im ersten Teil schon so behindert, dort hatte ich das Großschwert des schwarzen Ritters und egal was ich danach gefunden habe: Es war alles schwächer.


Ich verstehe das nicht, mache ich irgendwas falsch oder alles richtig?
Ich hätte gerne eine Schwert das noch mehr Schaden macht!


----------



## Placebo (22. September 2014)

Bei Großschwertern wirst du nichts viel besseres finden aber das Mastodon-Großschwert skaliert noch etwas besser mit Stärke. Willst du deutlich mehr Schaden, musst du langsamere Schwünge hinnehmen. Der Zweihänder und das Drakenschwingen Ultra Großschwert machen ca 100 Schaden mehr, wobei das Drakenschwingen UGS seinen Schaden verdoppelt, sobald du beim starken (zweihändigen) Angriff mit Klinge und Projektil triffst. Die anderen UGS sind im Durchschnitt noch etwas stärker.
Willst du richtig viel Schaden, würde ich mir mal den Gyrm-Großhammer oder den Missgestalteten Schädel (zerbricht leicht!) ansehen. Wenn du mehr auf Geschick setzten willst, wäre die Helix-Hellebarde noch so ein Kandidat für 700+ Schaden - erfordert aber Übung!


----------



## Ion (22. September 2014)

Das beste UGS wäre wohl das vom König. Skaliert mit Stärke A
Leider finde ich das dermaßen hässlich .. das wird nichts 

Bin gerade dabei das Drangelic Schwert auf Stufe 5 zu bringen (oder geht das auch höher?), das wäre evtl. noch ein Kandidat.
Das Schmelzer-Schwert finde ich auch klasse. Das sollte auf +5 noch ein wenig stärker sein, leider geht es so schnell kaputt! Denn den starken Angriff würde ich schon gerne mal nutzen, aber mehr als 5x.

kurz als info meine Werte:

Stärke ist auf 54 und Ges. auf 28


----------



## Placebo (23. September 2014)

Mit dem Festigenden Knöchelring +2 kannst du den starken Angriff vom Schmelzer-Schwert ungefähr doppelt so oft ausführen. Eine andere Alternative zum Kings UGS wäre das Gruft-Schwarzschwert. Nicht ganz so hässlich (aber leider immer noch unrealistisch groß, sieht aus wie ein Sarg am Stiel) und der Schaden ist je nach Gegner vergleichbar, verwendet aber Finsternis. Im PvE verwende ich am Liebsten aber trotzdem den Gyrm-Großhammer, wenn ich nicht buffe. Der zweite, normale, zweihändige Treffer ist im Prinzip ein starker Angriff ohne den sonst üblichen Haltbarkeits- und Ausdauer-Abzug.
Wenn du vor hast, den DLC zu kaufen: Das Rauch UGS hat sehr langsame schwere Angriffe, die dafür in der ersten halben(?) Sekunde als Schild dienen.


----------



## Rizzard (23. September 2014)

Habt ihr schon mal das Herrscherschwert getestet?
Ich habe es leider nur auf +2, aber das soll ja mit Seelen zusätzlich skalieren. Kennt da jemand grob die Formel oder weis ab wieviel Seelen sich das rentiert.

Ich hab mir auch das normale Rauchschwert besorgt, aber dafür waren die Drachensteine fast zu schade.
Ansonsten finde ich das versteinerte Schwert des ersten DLCs recht gut. Macht zwar keinen großen Dmg, aber der Style wiegt das auf.^^


----------



## Placebo (23. September 2014)

Das Steinschwert leuchtet echt schön  und man hat sogar eine geringe Chance, es als weißes Phantom aufsammeln zu können (also ohne für den DLC bezahlen zu müssen).
Das Herrscherschwert skaliert bis ca 1mio Seelen, macht aber deutlich weniger Schaden, als der Angriff es vermuten lassen könnte (in etwa wie das Gegenteil vom Schwert der Verlorenen Sünderin, das bei 0 AR immer noch gut gebrauchbar ist).


----------



## Placebo (24. September 2014)

Neues Lore-Video hinzugefügt, fand ich ziemlich interessant: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HvCrnMZJCA


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2014)

Hat schon wer den 3. DLC getestet bzw angezockt?
Im PSN gibts den Download erst ab morgen (Patch hab ich schon drauf), aber PCler und XBoxler können ja schon seit gestern rocken.


----------



## Placebo (1. Oktober 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hat schon wer den 3. DLC getestet bzw angezockt?


'türlich, war ein böser Fehler -> 

Ich mag ihn richtig. Er schafft es am Besten, Spannung aufzubauen, den Wiederspielwert finde ich auch höher und die Waffen sind interessanter. Die Bosse kommen aber an die der ersten zwei DLCs nicht heran.

Allgemein sollte man Fromsoft auch mal für die DLC-NPCs loben. Sie kämpfen wie echte Spieler, wie reine Ar*******er. Um genau zu sein, waren die letzten Invader sogar netter. Vor allem, wenn man als weißer Geist zur Hilfe beschworen wird und den Eindringling in der Steam-Freundesliste hat


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab grad nochmal nachgelesen. Scheinbar geht es im PSN doch heute los. Dann werd ich heut Abend auch mal kurz rein schauen. Hauptsächlich wird es sich aber auf das WE belaufen. 
Das Schneegebiet sieht anhand der im Vorfeld gezeigten Bilder schon sehr schick aus.

Ich habe ja gehofft das nochmal so ein Boss wie der Fume Knight dabei ist. Denn so konnte mich DkS2 nochmals eine Weile beschäftigen indem ich mich dort wochenlang als Phantom angeboten habe.
Bei leichteren Bossen wird man logischerweise nicht ganz so oft gerufen.


----------



## Placebo (1. Oktober 2014)

Für Multiplayer ist genug gesorgt


----------



## Rizzard (2. Oktober 2014)

So, gestern mal ca 1 Stunde in den DLC geschaut.
Gefällt mir soweit ganz gut:



Spoiler



Die Gegner haben teils echt tolle Angriffe. Gerade dieser Schnee-Eis-Stachel Gegner war sehr gut gemacht. Wenn er mit seiner Waffe auf den Boden schlägt, erzeugt er einen Eisnadel-Teppich vor sich, und wenn er dich mit seinem Schwert aufspießt und nach oben hebt (Verfolger Style), schlagen Eisstacheln aus seinem Schwert für zusätzlichen Schaden.

Gestorben bin ich dann auch, als mir schätzungsweise 2 unsichtbare Gegner das Licht ausgeblasen haben.



Richtig gezockt wird natürlich jetzt am 3 Tage WE.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Oktober 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Richtig gezockt wird natürlich jetzt am 3 Tage WE.



So, ich habe am Wochenende etwas Zeit gefunden und weiter gemacht.
Der DLC ist soweit vollends erkundet (vermute ich zumindest) und ich bin jetzt beim Endboss (schätze ich).
Den hab ich nach ca 3-4 Versuchen allerdings noch nicht besiegt.

Alles in allem 3 sehr gelungene DLCs.
Allerdings unterscheiden sie sich qualitativ so stark vom Hauptgame, das man meinen könnte die DLCs wären von den Dark Souls 1 Machern kreiert worden.

Edit:
Ach ja, die NPC-Phantome sind der Hammer. Die haben es im dritten DLC (eigentlich in allen DLCs) echt in sich.
Einer hat mich sogar mal gekillt.^^


----------



## Placebo (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin inzwischen der Meinung, dass DSII etwa 40€ wert ist: 15€ für das Hauptspiel und 25€ für das DLC-Boundle 
Bosskämpfe gibt es drei. Ich habe den letzten anfangs gar nicht gefunden.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Allerdings unterscheiden sie sich qualitativ so stark vom Hauptgame, das man meinen könnte die DLCs wären von den Dark Souls 1 Machern kreiert worden.


Ich glaube nicht, dass das neue Team schlechter als das alte ist, sondern eher dass der Entwicklung viel zu wenig Zeit gegeben und an Personal gespart wurde. Merkt man ganz deutlich an den Patches (Drachenhüter sind inzwischen fair), offensichtlichen Designfehlern (Irdenspitze --Aufzug--> Einsenschloss), sehr wenig Animationen im Vergleich zur Waffenauswahl und an der Technik (Grafikdowngrade, verspätete PC-Version, nachgepatchte PC-Steuerung, nicht an die neue Grafik angepasstes Textur- und Leveldesign).


----------



## Rizzard (6. Oktober 2014)

Echt, wieder 3 Bosse.
Damn ich kenn nur 2, oder kommt der dritte direkt nach dem zweiten?


----------



## Placebo (6. Oktober 2014)

Nein, musst ein bisschen suchen  Wobei ich gerne mal mehrere Bosse hintereinander haben würde (alle respawnen, bis man durchgehalten hat). Die PC-Verision und der Konsolen DLC von The Last Remanant hat 7 Stück (6 davon zu zweit im Team) hintereinander in den Ring geworfen 
Wenn du schon alle Leuchtfeuer gefunden hast: 



Spoiler



Untersuch mal die eingeschneiten Särge


----------



## Rizzard (6. Oktober 2014)

Ah du meinst den Raum mit dem BF.
Hat mich eh gewundert das dort nichts war.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (7. Oktober 2014)

Also den season pass hab ich mir auch schon gegönnt x) bin aber im Hauptspiel glaub noch ned sonderlich weit. Hab jetzt die Festung und no man's wharf durch. Jetzt die Frage spring ich in das Loch oder geh ich in den Wald xD

€dit:
Die Eingänge zu den dlcs.... Seh ich die bzw krieg ich die mit beim normalen playthrough? Mag die ungern verpassen und spoilern lassen a ungern


----------



## Rizzard (7. Oktober 2014)

RippchenMitKraut schrieb:


> Also den season pass hab ich mir auch schon gegönnt x) bin aber im Hauptspiel glaub noch ned sonderlich weit. Hab jetzt die Festung und no man's wharf durch. Jetzt die Frage spring ich in das Loch oder geh ich in den Wald xD



Geh dort hin wo dich dein Weg hinführt.^^
Wenn es dir irgendwo zu schwer vorkommt, kannst du einen anderen Weg nehmen. Und ja, du bist noch nicht sehr weit.



> €dit:
> Die Eingänge zu den dlcs.... Seh ich die bzw krieg ich die mit beim normalen playthrough? Mag die ungern verpassen und spoilern lassen a ungern



Es gibt bestimmte Bosse. Wenn du die legst, sind dahinter Ur-Leuchtfeuer. Dort sind die Eingänge der DLCs (zumindest 2 von 3). Die Eingänge sind steinerne Schlangenstatuen.
Aber keine Sorge, du merkst sofort wenn du in ein DLC Gebiet gehst. Die sind nämlich um ein vielfaches schwerer als das Hauptgame.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Oktober 2014)

soooo,....

nach langerzeit hab ich auch mal wieder bock auf DarkSouls 2.
Ich hab auch alle DLCs noch nicht installiert, aber keys grade bestellt 

Bevor ich diese jedoch aktiviere hätte ich eine Frage.
Es gibt ja 2 Ringe die man nur erhält wenn man 
a. Das Game durchspielt ohne zu sterben
b. Das Game durchspielt ohne ein einziges Leuchtfeuer zu entfachen.
Weis jemand ob es daher hinderlich sein kann die DLCs zu installieren bevor man sich die Ringe geholt hat?
Für Ring zu a fehlen mir nur noch 3 Bosse, Ring b bin ich noch nicht angegangen.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Oktober 2014)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob es daher hinderlich sein kann die DLCs zu installieren bevor man sich die Ringe geholt hat?
> Für Ring zu a fehlen mir nur noch 3 Bosse, Ring b bin ich noch nicht angegangen.



Nun die DLCs werden dafür ja nicht bedacht. Sollte eigentlich keine Rolle spielen ob sie installiert hast oder nicht.
Das Game ist ja quasi durch wenn Nash..... gelegt ist. 
Bei den Trophies ist es genau so. Keine Relevanz zu den DLCs.
Aber wenn du sicher gehen willst lässt sich halt vorerst noch weg.

PS: ist es nicht eigentlich sinnvoll in einem Run beide Ringe zu probieren?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Oktober 2014)

ich hab halt ne Zeitlang einige Speedruns gemacht und einer davon hat ebenfalls ohne Tode funktioniert. Hab den Ring aber nie erhalten. Ich ging daher davon aus das man dazu auch alle Bosse legen müsste (was im Speedrun nicht vorkommt). Mein jetziger Gedanke war halt, wenn ich mir noch mehr Bosse ins Spiel hole, könnte das mit dem Ring nicht klappen. Ganz zu schweigen davon das ich die DLCs blind spielen müsste und da ist mit dem ein oder anderen Tod auf jeden Fall zu rechnen 



> PS: ist es nicht eigentlich sinnvoll in einem Run beide Ringe zu probieren?


ja wäre auf sicherlich sinnvoller. Ich war halt so blöd und hab das bonefire in Majula aktiviert nachdem ich Kilometer zurückgerant bin um es leveln zu können. Hatte halt nicht dran gedacht :7
jedenfalls fehlt mir nur noch der Ancient Dragon, die Throne Watcher/Defener und Nashandra. Hab eigentlich nur ein wenig schiss vor dem Dragon, der gelingt mir nicht immer auf anhieb, obwohl ich jetzt sogar 1 Feueratem überleben müsste. Den Rest leg ich mittlerweile im schlaf


----------



## trigg2 (7. Oktober 2014)

Für den eine Ring b) kannst du das bonfire enzünden du darfst nur nicht aktiv daran rasten. Ich würde beide eher getrennt machen. Den bei den "Ohne Tod Run" kannst du dich optimaler auf die abschnitte vorbereiten. 

Beim zweiten Run ohne Bonfire Rast kannst du sterben du darfst halt nicht aktiv zb zum zauber einstimmen ran.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (8. Oktober 2014)

so habs jetzt durch, aber wieder nicht den ring erhalten nachdem ich ins ng+ gewechselt bin.
verstehs nicht. Ich bin kein einziges mal gestorben 

naja

werde kurz n neuen Char hochziehen und dann ab ins erste DLC


----------



## L4D2K (8. Oktober 2014)

Kann es sein das du die Credits übersprungen hast? Das soll wohl dazu führen das man den Ring nicht bekommt.

http://darksouls2.wiki.fextralife.com/Illusory+Ring+of+the+Exalted

http://darksouls2.wiki.fextralife.com/Illusory+Ring+of+a+Conqueror

Die Ringe sind aber auch nur für PVP interessant, da sie die Waffe in der jeweils rechten oder linken Hand unsichtbar machen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. Oktober 2014)

kann gut sein das ich übersprungen habe, weis ich grade gar nicht mehr so genau. das sind so teile eines spiels die ich persönlich gar nicht mehr so wahr nehme.
wäre auf jedenfall ärgerlicht.

mein neuer char ist jetzt im shrine von amada angekommen und glücklicherweise auch noch nicht gestorben. ich versuchs mit dem nochmal. wenns dann nicht klappt geh ich in den ersten DLC. 
und ja ich weis was die ringe machen hehe
auch wenn ich in DS2 nicht soooo viel pvp grade spiele, wollte ich mir die ringe gerne holen, einfach nur für meinen Seelenfrieden


----------



## Rizzard (17. Oktober 2014)

This is Souls.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMU41taZJLw


----------



## Roundy (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auch mit meinem ersten Run durch, und hab im NG+ die ersten Bosse gelegt. Jetzt wollte ich gerne mal mit ENB spielen, läuft auch ca. 20min super, dann gibbet Blackscreens ohne ende. Manchmal fängt er sich wieder, manchmal nicht, jemand ne Ahnung wieso, oder was dagegen tun?
Gruß


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Oktober 2014)

schon etwas älter aber vielleicht kennts ja jemand noch nicht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-E9HbUqc5k


----------



## PF81 (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

hat wer nen Tipp für mich, welche Waffen es lohnen aufgewertet bzw. verzaubert zu werden? Spiele mit Stärke 45. Hauptwaffe ist Zweihänder +10, als Alternative habe ich die beiden großen Keulen +7. Die hauen auch ganz ordentlich rein, aber als reine Hauptwaffe würde ich so eine Keule nicht nehmen wollen. Eine hat zwar "S" Ranking auf Stärke, aber die Handhabung ist doch eher "gewöhnungsbedürftig". Dann habe ich noch einen Bogen für Stärke aus einer Bossseele +5, denke das ist schon der beste für Stärke?!


----------



## Roundy (25. Oktober 2014)

also ich hab ne mastadon helebarde, die skaliert auf a mit stärke und macht auf +10 nen rohschaden von 410, dazu kommen dann noch so 180 schaden von meiner stärke, hab die glaub auf 46.
hat auch ne schicke reichweite und ist nicht allzu langsam.
Gruß


----------



## Placebo (25. Oktober 2014)

Keulen sind genial in DS II. Nimm sie mal einhändig und verwende kein Lock-on. Jetzt kannst du dich während des Zuschlagens in jede beliebige Richtung drehen - gut für große Bosse, bei denen die Kamera spinnt.

Habe letztens die Kombination Flynns Ring, Ring der Klingen, Finsternis-Klauenring und Rauch-Schwert gestestet. Ergebnis: man opfert drei Ring-Slots, fast 50% maximale Tragkraft und 80 Verteidigung, um mit einem Langschwert endlich den gleichen Schaden wie mit einem dieser überstarken Katanas anzurichten, Die Hard Fanboys in Entwicklerstudios ftw!


----------



## PF81 (25. Oktober 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> also ich hab ne mastadon helebarde, die skaliert auf a mit stärke und macht auf +10 nen rohschaden von 410, dazu kommen dann noch so 180 schaden von meiner stärke, hab die glaub auf 46.
> hat auch ne schicke reichweite und ist nicht allzu langsam.
> Gruß



Das warn guter Tipp! Gefällt mir das Teil. Kann ich auch schön hinterm Schild mit angreifen  Damit werde ich gleich paar Runden drehen. 




Placebo schrieb:


> Keulen sind genial in DS II. Nimm sie mal einhändig und verwende kein Lock-on. Jetzt kannst du dich während des Zuschlagens in jede beliebige Richtung drehen - gut für große Bosse, bei denen die Kamera spinnt.
> 
> Habe letztens die Kombination Flynns Ring, Ring der Klingen, Finsternis-Klauenring und Rauch-Schwert gestestet. Ergebnis: man opfert drei Ring-Slots, fast 50% maximale Tragkraft und 80 Verteidigung, um mit einem Langschwert endlich den gleichen Schaden wie mit einem dieser überstarken Katanas anzurichten, Die Hard Fanboys in Entwicklerstudios ftw!


 
So, hab mal die Riesenkeule auf +10 gewertet. Ist schon ein feines Teil. Nur das Angriffsmuster sagt mir nicht wirklich zu. Keulst einmal daneben ist deine halbe Stamina weg und dann gibts Freeloot für den Mob  
Bis auf der Ring der Klingen sagt mir der Rest nichts. DLC Loot? Da fang ich erst jetzt mit an. Obwohl, dem ollen König wollte ich noch nen Besuch abstatten und den Riesendrachen kann man wohl auch angehen...


----------



## Roundy (26. Oktober 2014)

also vendrick hab ich im ersten versuch gelegt, der drache hat nen bissl länger gedauert, ist aber im endeffekt vom angriffsmuster einer der leichtesten gegner, onehittet halt nur... bin nackt mit der helebarde beidhändig reingegangen und ringe voll auf ausdauer 
bin jetzt im NG+ und versuch alle bosse beim ersten mal zu legen + aufnehmen dat janze... im prinzip bis jetzt nicht schwer, nur der drachentöter hat mir nen bissl schwierigkeiten bereitet, weil ich nen atztekenleuchtfeuer gebraucht hab weil der drachenreiter schon gelegt war 
Gruß


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Oktober 2014)

So hab jetzt 25 Stunden gespielt und bin recht unzufrieden was das Spielerlebnis angeht. Ich hab es ohne wiki usw. gespielt und muss echt sagen wie kann das sein, das die Gebiete so merkwürdig aufgeteilt sind im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil. Es wird alles gestreckt und häufig kommen irgendwelche Bosse die man im first try besiegt. Alles in allem wirkt alles wie hingekackt und hingeschissen im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Oktober 2014)

So ist es.
Die Levels sind einfach geradlinig aufgebaut. Kein Wunder das man gleich zu Beginn porten kann.
Boss Recycling ist auch vorhanden. Gabs aber in Teil 1 auch schon.

Die DLC sind dafür in allen Belangen besser.
So hätte man sich das Hauptspiel gewünscht.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke nicht das ich mir die kaufen werde, auch wenn die gut sein sollen.


----------



## saphira33 (31. Oktober 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das ich mir die kaufen werde, auch wenn die gut sein sollen.


 
Glaub mir die Lohnen sich richtig 

Dark Souls 2 ist eines der wenigen Spiele wo die DLC's ihren Preis auch mit Spielzeit und Spass wieder Wettmachen


----------



## PF81 (31. Oktober 2014)

DLC lohnen sich wirklich. Da kommt wieder DS1 Feeling auf, zumindest was das Leveldesign betrifft. Endlich wieder "ah ha" Effekte was Shortcuts betrifft  

Aber auch sonst finde ich die DLC gelungen. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich das Hauptspiel jetzt nicht übermässig schlecht finde. DS1 ist halt besser als der zweite Teil, aber misslungen ist es keineswegs. Immer noch besser als tausend andere Games.


----------



## Placebo (1. November 2014)

Ich fand die DLCs richtig klasse. 



Spoiler



Sinh ist sehr Kalameet-ähnlich aber ich finde ihn insgesamt etwas interessanter, weil er mit verschiedenen Statuseffekten kämpft; der Rauchritter ist für Nahkämpfer auf Manus-Niveau vom Schwierigkeitsgrad; und die Kämpfe von Sir Alonne + Ivory King gehören zu den am Bestens inszenierten der ganzen Serie.


 Natürlich ist nicht alles perfekt und die Entwickler bleiben beim High-Fantasy-Setting aber insgesamt ist es der beste Teil von DSII.



PF81 schrieb:


> Bis auf der Ring der Klingen sagt mir der Rest nichts. DLC Loot? Da fang ich erst jetzt mit an. Obwohl, dem ollen König wollte ich noch nen Besuch abstatten und den Riesendrachen kann man wohl auch angehen...


 
Ja, der Rest ist DLC-Loot.


----------



## Lee (9. November 2014)

Hmm DS2 nach so 40-50 Stunden beendet. Wollte zum Schluss nur noch fertig werden, weil es mich irgendwie genervt hat. War keine Motivation mehr da. Das Spiel war außerdem zu "leicht". Die Schwierigkeit kam in der Regel nur durch größere Gegnermengen, das war nicht schön, sondern nur lästig. War ein gutes Spiel, aber im Vergleich mit DS1 muss es deutlich zurücktreten.


Naja ich probier mich jetzt mal an Demon's Souls


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2014)

Lee schrieb:


> Naja ich probier mich jetzt mal an Demon's Souls



Das ist harter Tobak vom Feinsten.
Allerdings etwas komplizierter wegen der Charakter- und Weltdendenz.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. November 2014)

Demon Souls war für mich gefühlt auch der schwerste Titel der Souls Reihe (wenn auch nur minimal wegen der Verteilung der Keilsteine/Bonefire)
Hier gab es einige Stellen an denen man einfach nur derbe aufs Fressbrett bekommen hat wenn man sich nicht im Vorfeld hat spoilern lassen! 

kann das Spiel aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen!

bekomm grad selber richtig Bock meine PS3 wieder anzuschließen und eine Runde zu starten.


----------



## Lee (11. November 2014)

Ja das hab ich auch schon gemerkt. Vom Archstone wieder zur Todesstelle zu kommen kann teilweise sehr lange dauern.

Bin jedenfalls gespannt. Nach Dark Souls 1 fand ich die meisten spiele viel zu leicht und schlecht...^^


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2014)

Scholar of the first Sin.
http://www.polygon.com/2014/11/25/7278217/dark-souls-2-ps4-xbox-one-release-date

Verbesserte Grafik, enthalten sind die DLCs, und es soll wie ich das verstehe auch weitere neue Dinge eingeführt werden.
den PC betrifft es auch.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. November 2014)

genial !
bleibt nur die frage... wann 2015
bisher hat mich jeder souls titel locker ein halbes jahr gut beschäftigt. jetzt kommt ecke märz auch noch bloodborn.

verdammt ich brauch mehr Urlaub!


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2014)

Eigentlich wäre März 2015 eine Überlegung, da DkS2 auch im März erschien.
Aber natürlich kann es auch wesentlich später sein.

Im März 2015 steht erst mal Bloodborne im Vordergrund, oder auch später da ich um diese Zeit vermutlich mit TW3 beschäftigt bin.
Ob ich mir DkS2 nochmal für PS4 hole weis ich noch nicht.
Eigentlich ist das Thema bei mir durch. Der zweite Teil war nicht so sonderlich toll. Andererseits juckts mich als Souls Fan natürlich schon irgendwie in den Fingern.

Ich muss mal abwarten ob ich das nachher "brauche" oder nicht.
Eine Next Gen Fassung von Dark Souls 1 hätte ich mir sofort gekauft.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. November 2014)

ein DemonSouls remake fänd ich sogar noch besser!
Das ist meiner Meinung nach das Spiel der Reihe das die meisten noch nicht gespielt haben da es ausschliesslich für die PS3 erschien. DarkSouls 1 und 2 war ja multiplattform.


----------



## Kinguin (25. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Scholar of the first Sin.
> http://www.polygon.com/2014/11/25/7278217/dark-souls-2-ps4-xbox-one-release-date
> 
> Verbesserte Grafik, enthalten sind die DLCs, und es soll wie ich das verstehe auch weitere neue Dinge eingeführt werden.
> den PC betrifft es auch.



Hm habe Darksouls2 immernoch nicht gespielt,nach Teil 1 und Demon Souls hatte ich wenig Anreiz
Vllt irgendwann man mal wenn ich wieder so nen leeres Jahr habe wie 2014,aber 2015 stehen für mich ganz oben TW3,Batman und MGSV
Und vllt sogar noch Bloodborne,wenn ich dann meine Ps4 habe,und damit wäre ich für das Jahr schon ausgesorgt ^^



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> ein DemonSouls remake fänd ich sogar noch besser!
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach das Spiel der Reihe das die meisten noch nicht gespielt haben da es ausschliesslich für die PS3 erschien. DarkSouls 1 und 2 war ja multiplattform.



Die Marke Demon Souls gehört ja Sony,denke nicht,dass es davon ne Pc Version geben wird 
War aber auch nen super Spiel


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. November 2014)

> Die Marke Demon Souls gehört ja Sony,denke nicht,dass es davon ne Pc Version geben wird
> War aber auch nen super Spiel



ich weis
aber immerhin haben sich sony ja auch wieder mit fromsoftware an einen tisch gesetzt für bloodborne.
ich glaub auch nicht das wir da jemals ein Remake erleben werden, aber man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen !


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2014)

> Auf PlayStation 4, Xbox One und PC mit DirectX 11 kommen zudem  Verbesserungen an Grafik, Sound und Bildwiederholrate hinzu. Zusätzlich  können auf diesen Plattformen bis zu sechs Spieler gleichzeitig online  miteinander interagieren. Die Verbesserungen an Spielmechanik und  Technik werden auch allen bisherigen Besitzers von Dark Souls 2 über  einen Patch zur Verfügung gestellt.



Also PC-Besitzer müssen wahrscheinlich nur patchen, wenn sie Hauptspiel und DLCs schon haben (so meine Vermutung).

Aber was ist mit 6 Spielern gemeint?
Host - 2 Phantome - 3 Invader?

Dark Souls 2 als Neuauflage für PC, PS4 und Xbox One - ComputerBase


----------



## Veriquitas (25. November 2014)

Ich denke eher das man dafür blechen muss, wird wahrscheinlich von Anfang so vorgesehen gewesen sein.


----------



## Rizzard (25. November 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das man dafür blechen muss, wird wahrscheinlich von Anfang so vorgesehen gewesen sein.





> Das Update auf die “Scholar of the First Sin”-Edition wird für den PC  (DirectX 9), die Xbox 360 und die PlayStation 3 kostenlos angeboten


Â» Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin Edition angekÃ¼ndigt â€“ Erscheint unter anderem fÃ¼r PS3 und PS4 by play3.de

PC-Spieler haben´s in diesem Schema am besten.
PS3/360 Spieler werden womöglich eher auf die current Gen Version umrüsten und zahlen (müssen aber natürlich nicht).

Für viele Playstation Spieler ist das aber vermutlich eh erst mal zweitrangig.
Bloodborne kommt fast zeitgleich raus und dürfte interessanter werden als alter Aufguss.


----------



## saphira33 (26. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Â» Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin Edition angekÃ¼ndigt â€“ Erscheint unter anderem fÃ¼r PS3 und PS4 by play3.de
> 
> PC-Spieler haben´s in diesem Schema am besten.
> PS3/360 Spieler werden womöglich eher auf die current Gen Version umrüsten und zahlen (müssen aber natürlich nicht).
> ...



Schau aber mal was unter DX9 angegeben ist  nur DX11 bekommt die bessere Grafik also wird man dafür Blechen müssen. DX9 kriegt nur den grösseren MP soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Schau aber mal was unter DX9 angegeben ist  nur DX11 bekommt die bessere Grafik also wird man dafür Blechen müssen. DX9 kriegt nur den grösseren MP soweit ich weiss.



Ja stimmt, hier auf PCGH war das anders/besser beschrieben.
Aber wenn ich mir die bisher veröffentlichten Screenshots so anschaue, lässt mich das nicht in Freude ausbrechen.
Sieht eben etwas aufpoliert aus. Ich bin ja gespannt ob man die Beleuchtung der alten Trailer eingebaut hat, und diese evtl noch etwas verbessern konnte.
Aktuell sehe ich dieser Edition mit gemischten Gefühlen entgegen. Brauchen tu ich sie nicht unbedingt.
Ist aber trotzdem gut möglich das sie nach Bloodborne irgendwann den Weg zu mir findet.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. November 2014)

Man muss halt schon sagen Dark Souls 2 ist ziemlicher shit im Gegensatz zu Dark Souls. Die haben es einfach falsch gemacht...


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man muss halt schon sagen Dark Souls 2 ist ziemlicher shit im Gegensatz zu Dark Souls. Die haben es einfach falsch gemacht...



Als ich damals mit Teil 2 angefangen habe, fand ich es eigentlich richtig gut.
Nur hat der anfängliche Eindruck irgendwann nachgelassen.
Am Ende habe ich ca 100-120h investiert.

Qualitativ liegt es aber tatsächlich weit hinter Demon´s- und Dark Souls.
Ich merke es auch in anderen Foren. Dort hatten DeS und DaS Threads tausende von Seiten, während bei DaS 2 jetzt schon Ebbe ist.


----------



## Placebo (26. November 2014)

Wobei du noch die 44 Seiten vom Alternativthread dazurechnen musst, weil ich anfangs zu faul zum Schreiben war 
Habe bis jetzt 450h Spielzeit, das dürfte gleichwertig oder höher als die von Dark Souls 1 sein (und ist mehr als Skyrim!). Der grässliche Port und GfWl tragen da aber auch ihren Teil bei... Die größten Verbesserungen findet man beim PvP, das meiner Meinung trotz Soul Memory, Katanas und weniger Movesets definitiv über dem von Teil 1 ist. Das ist das, was mich weiterspielen lässt.


----------



## Rizzard (27. November 2014)

Da bei dir der MP-Part im Vordergrund steht, ist es gut möglich das du in DkS2 evtl sogar mehr Zeit investiert hast.
Ich war nie so der MP Fan in Dark Souls. Einzig mich als Phantom anbieten ist mein Ding, aber in PVP bin ich einfach nicht gut.
Daher habe ich in Dark Souls 1 wesentlich mehr Zeit investiert, da ich die Story öfters durchgespielt habe.
Teil 2 hat hier durch das Boss- und Leveldesign, und durch Seelengefäß massiv an Spielzeit bei mir eingebüßt.


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2014)

Wie springt man eigentlich bei DS 2? Ich bin in der Eisenfeste und komme da nicht über die Spalten über der Lava hinweg. Aber Springen geht ja irgendwie nicht. Ich nehme Anlauf und renne und drücke dann auf A oder so. Aber dann mach ich nur ne Rolle und falle runter. Selbst, wenn ich mich nackig mache...


----------



## Placebo (4. Dezember 2014)

Rennen + Rennen-Taste kurz antippen oder Rennen + Springen-Taste antippen (je nach Einstellung).



Rizzard schrieb:


> ...


Nach Shulva und Eleum Loyce kehre ich immer wieder gerne zurück, zum Rauchritter, Sir Alonne und dem Verfolger auch. Beim Rest muss ich dir leider recht geben. 
Das Seelengefäß ist für mich nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch. Es macht nur dann wirklich Sinn, wenn du eine bestimmte Stufe nicht überschreiten darfst. Genau diese Mechaniken sind aber fast vollkommen ausgehebelt, es sei denn du willst dich selbst limitieren. Das mache ich zur Zeit und wenn man nicht gerade von Krieger auf Magier umsteigen will, ist es selbst da unnötig. Dazu ist es in DS II leichter, einen Charakter auf Level 150 zu bekommen, als Level 125 in DS I.
Beim PvP nerven mich momentan die, die herausgefunden haben, dass "nicht sterben/nicht verlieren" ein effektiveres Motto als "gewinnen" ist. Es gibt schon einen Grund, warum die Leute seit Jahrhunderten darauf schwören, nur die Kämpfe werden dadurch sehr, sehr langweilig. Da lass' ich mich noch lieber von ein paar PvE'lern ganken.


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Rennen + Rennen-Taste kurz antippen oder Rennen + Springen-Taste antippen (je nach Einstellung)



Es gibt eine "Springen-"Taste? Ich hab den Xbox Controller mit Standarteinstellungen.


----------



## Placebo (4. Dezember 2014)

Geh mal in die Einstellungen, da müsste die richtige Taste angezeigt werden (spiele mit M&T).


----------



## Seabound (4. Dezember 2014)

Habs hinbekommen.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Dezember 2014)

Ist es am Gamepad nicht "linker Stick" rein drücken?


----------



## Roundy (5. Dezember 2014)

Ne der rechte soweit ich weiß...
Für sowas gibbet nen tutorial 
Gruß


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ne der rechte soweit ich weiß...
> Für sowas gibbet nen tutorial
> Gruß



Ne. In der Grundeinstellung ist es der linke Stick.



So, ich hab ma ne Frage, was mach ich eigentlich mit den ganzen Bossseelen? Hab jetzt alle bis zum Spiegelritter oder wie der heißt. Die Dinger kann ich gegen Waffen eintauschen, hab aber Angst, dass ich mir ne beschissene Waffe hole. 

Welche Seele wäre ein guter Tausch? Meine Stats siehe Screenshot...


----------



## Roundy (6. Dezember 2014)

Die bossseelen sind nicht so der hammer, je nach kampfstiel ist das schwert vom schmelzerdaemon ganz okay..
Gruß


----------



## Seabound (6. Dezember 2014)

Naja, bis jetzt hab ich das Spiel mit nem +10er Degen gezockt. Das hat mir ganz gut gepasst...

EDIT: OK, Spiegelritter im ersten Versuch easy down. DS2 is doch bissel lame im Vergleich zum ersten Teil.


----------



## Placebo (6. Dezember 2014)

Wirklich falsch machen wirst du mit den Bossseelen nichts. Das Fleischermesser wäre auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert, weil es ein komplett eigenes Moveset besitzt und du sowieso nichts anderes aus der Seele des Verkommenen(?) machen kannst.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (11. Dezember 2014)

Soooo also ich bin mittlerweile im Drangleic Castle angelangt  Hab den Looking Glass Knight auch erledigt.... Soweit bisher noch keine Probleme im Schloss, aber hab auch noch nicht alles gesehen. Nur ich werde ständig invaded oO Und das obwohl ich nicht menschlich bin... Und ich hab schon gegoogled, Das waren zusätzlich zu dem "namenlosen Thronräuber" (das wars glaub ich) noch diverse andere... Die waren allerdings auch nicht Rot... Hab aber ne Meldung bekommen "Invasion von XXXX". Ist das normal? Oder ist Drangleic Castle n Ort wo man auch ohne menschlich zu sein, invaded werden kann?


----------



## Roundy (11. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst grundsätzlich ohne menschlich zu sein invaded werden... die chance ist sogar höher. 
Dazu ist der turm da oben mit den zwergen nen pvp Gebiet,  da wird man eigentlich immer invaded. Musst mal den schmelzer Dämon probieren.. der macht laune.
Gruß


----------



## Placebo (12. Dezember 2014)

Drangleic Castle ist genial zum inv... sorry! 
Im DLC gibt es einen Ring, der die rote Aura von deinem Charakter entfernt. Ist einer der wichtigsten Gegenstände im Spiel, denn es gilt auf ewig eine Dark-Souls-Regel, nach der jeder Spieler streben sollte: Aussehen > Rest 


> Dazu ist der turm da oben mit den zwergen nen pvp Gebiet, da wird man eigentlich immer invaded. Musst mal den schmelzer Dämon probieren.. der macht laune.


Das ist Iron Keep.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Dezember 2014)

RippchenMitKraut schrieb:


> Soooo also ich bin mittlerweile im Drangleic Castle angelangt  Hab den Looking Glass Knight auch erledigt.... Soweit bisher noch keine Probleme im Schloss, aber hab auch noch nicht alles gesehen. Nur ich werde ständig invaded oO Und das obwohl ich nicht menschlich bin... Und ich hab schon gegoogled, Das waren zusätzlich zu dem "namenlosen Thronräuber" (das wars glaub ich) noch diverse andere... Die waren allerdings auch nicht Rot... Hab aber ne Meldung bekommen "Invasion von XXXX". Ist das normal? Oder ist Drangleic Castle n Ort wo man auch ohne menschlich zu sein, invaded werden kann?



In DkS2 wirst du auch in Hüllenform invaded.
Du hast jedoch letzte Priorität. Die Reihenfolge ist imo
-Sünder
-Kooper
-menschlich
-Hüllenform.


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2014)

Wenn mich jemand invaded, zieh ich einfach schnell meinen LIDL-Surfstick aus dem Front USB-Port und schon ist das kein Problem mehr. Die NPC-Invaders bekämpfe ich aber. Die erkennt man ja ganz gut am Namen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2014)

Wird man da nicht irgendwie bestraft?


----------



## Seabound (15. Dezember 2014)

Bis jetzt nicht. Kommt nur die Meldung, "Verbindung zu Steam unterbrochen".


----------



## Placebo (16. Dezember 2014)

Doch, fällt aber anfangs gar nicht auf. Cheater und Verbindungsabbrecher haben ihre eigene "Invasions-Klasse" und nur Spieler in dieser Klasse können sich gegenseitig angreifen. Krass ausgedrückt: Bei solchen Gegenern kannst du dann froh sein, wenn sie "nur" unendlich HP haben und nicht mit irgendwelchen gedroppten +14-Waffen deinen Spielstand zerstören (passierte z.B. Peeve Peeverson klick klick). Wahrscheinlich wirst du aber einfach keinem mehr begegnen, weil niemand freiwillig dort spielt. Der Knochen der Ordnung(?) resettet dich einmalig.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2014)

Naja, ich werd alle paar Tage mal invasiert. Da stört mich das nicht weiter. Ich kann ja weiterhin einfach den Stick rausziehen. Dann isses ja egal, ob mich ein Cheater invasiert. Passiert ja nix.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2014)

Dann zock halt gleich im Offlinemodus.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2014)

Da seh ich ja aber die Schriften und die Geister von anderen Spielern nicht. Das nimmt Atmospähre weg...


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Da seh ich ja aber die Schriften und die Geister von anderen Spielern nicht. Das nimmt Atmospähre weg...



Immer noch besser als den Stick zu ziehen.


----------



## Seabound (18. Dezember 2014)

OK, die Nummer ist durch! Mal kucken, ob ich nochmal NG+ zocke...


----------



## Placebo (18. Dezember 2014)

Weiß nicht, ob "Riese Aber Loch (Giant But Hole)" so viel zur Atmosphäre beiträgt  Im NG+ würde ich es sogar verstehen, wenn jemand mit viel Pech da den Stecker zieht. SL350 Havelmonster sind kein Spaß mehr, danke Fromsoft  Zum Glück sind die meisten verschwunden, sobald der Hype vorbei war. Im NG bewegen sich je nach Seelenerinnerung die meisten zwischen 150 und 200 (bin selbst 145), das ist durch Estus, Nebelwände und Not-Ganks je nach Gegner schon etwas niedrig, gegen komplett faire PvE-Spieler manchmal etwas zu hoch.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (19. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin jetzt im Drachen Schrein angelangt. Soweit ganz gut. Ich mach jetzt dann noch die Questline von Grandahl, in dieser Finsterwelt und würd mich dann in die DLCs wagen. Allerdings bin ich mir da nicht ganz sicher was den Umfang so angeht. Wie lang habt ihr denn für die DLCs gebraucht beim ersten Durchlauf, ohne Hilfe? Möchte das nur abschätzen, ob das genug Content für den Urlaub is oder ob ich mir Dragon Age schon vorher besorgen muss


----------



## Rizzard (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke du kannst pro DLC schon 10h einplanen. Ganz grob natürlich.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (19. Dezember 2014)

Tatsächlich? Wow da bin ich erstmal positiv überrascht =D
Hab ja gelesen, dass die sich mehr wie Dark Souls 1 anfühlen sollen... Ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf viele verschiedene Wege und Aha-Effekte bei Shortcuts x)

Shulva, Sanctum City reizt mich schon seit langem


----------



## Rizzard (19. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst die DLCs auch in 5h machen, aber man will ja schließlich nicht hetzen und sich das ein oder andere anschauen.
Zudem find ich manche der Bosse alleine recht hart.


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2014)

Wie kann man den den Ordnungsknochen benutzen? Geht bei mir nicht...


----------



## Placebo (19. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du ihn nicht benutzen kannst, brauchst du ihn nicht zu benutzen


----------



## Seabound (20. Dezember 2014)

Ah, ok... Hmm...


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin nach nem relativ kurzen intermezzo in Shulva jetzt im zweiten DLC und beiß mir am Smelter Demon vol.2 die Zähne aus... Ich fand den ersten schon so furchtbar 
Fume Knight hat an sich ned lange gestanden. Jetzt fehlen noch wie gesagt der Smelter Demon, Alonne, der dritte DLC sowie Darklurker und die Bosse vorm Thron. 
An sich war ich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad im zweiten DLC schon ein wenig überrascht. Hätte nicht erwartet, dass der Spaß so hart wird ^^;


----------



## SnugglezNRW (2. Januar 2015)

dann freu dich auf Sir Alonne 
meiner Meinung nach der größte Bastard im gesamten DarkSouls Universum
ich hab in den Souls Spielen bestimmt schon an die 1000 Stunden verbraten, aber der Boss setzte für mich persönlich echt den Maßstab.
Hab Tage lang andem abgekotzt. Ohne Hilfe zu sommon ist der wirklich ein richtig harter Brocken und meiner Meinung nach der schwerste Boss von allen.


----------



## Placebo (2. Januar 2015)

Alonne fand ich ziemlich billig, den Rauchritter dafür ganz und gar nicht  Mit Großschilden dürften aber beide relativ einfach sein. Finsterschleicher fand ich auch toll, hatte irgendetwas besonderes an sich und ist ohne Zauber nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## Qahnaarin (2. Januar 2015)

Zumindest beim Rauchritter funktionieren Großschilde eher weniger, dafür haut er die Ausdauer einfach zu schnell weg . Ich habs ausprobiert, selbst mit einem Havel+5, Chloranthie-Ring etc.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (20. Januar 2015)

Alles klar das war also Dark Souls 2... Jetzt beginnt das fröhliche warten auf Bloodborne ^^
Bin auf das hier gestoßen, als ich mir n paar Lore-Videos angeschaut hab. Köstlich xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmV8vXkwz24


----------



## Rizzard (4. Februar 2015)

Neuer Trailer zu Scholar of the First Sin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hCZlXxp6sA

Nachdem meine PS3 mittlerweile auf Seite gelegt wurde, zock ich zurzeit auch die PC-Version.
Hab gestern wieder neu angefangen.
Morgen(?) müsste ja der neue Patch kommen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (31. März 2015)

war nicht mal die rede von einem kaufbaren upgrade auf die Scholar Version wenn man ds2 + alle dlcs hat?
hab vorhin mal meine üblichen Shops durchschaut. finde da nirgends was.


----------



## PF81 (3. April 2015)

Also auf Steam kannst das Upgrade kaufen. Kostet normal 25€, momentan für 15€ im Angebot. Bin am überlegen, Upgrade kaufen oder warten bis die normale Version mal für nen schmalen Kurs im Angebot steht. Das Upgrade überschreibt die alten Spielstände, das wäre schon schade. Aber 40€ nochmal extra ausgeben ist jetzt nicht so mein Ding. Echte Zwickmühle


----------



## Placebo (3. April 2015)

Patch 1.15:

mehr Konterschaden für die Chaos-Klinge (ich hoffe noch auf einen Aprilscherz )
einige Anzeigefehler wurden gefixt
einige Waffen haben Stichschaden erhalten (Aldia-Hammer, Sensen usw.)
viele kleinere Tweaks



Spoiler



• Weapon “Thief Dagger” increase of the attack power• Weapon “Broken Thief Sword” increase of the poise damage amount and decrease of the durability level.
• Weapon “Manikin Knife” addition of the bleeding effect
• Weapon “Royal Dirk” increase of the attack power of the counter attack, and the durability level
• Weapon “Red Rust Sword” increase of the poise damage amount, attack property changed to slash during the both-handed normal attack
• Weapon “Sun Sword” Menu display changed to “slash / thrust”
• Weapon “Drakekeeper’s Sword” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Mail Breaker” increase of the damage amount at the fatal blow
• Weapon “Spider’s Silk” increase of the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Espada Ropera” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Manikin Sabre” addition of the bleeding effect
• Weapon “Melu Scimitar” increase of the durability level, increase of the necessary soul for repair
• Weapon “Washing Pole” attack property changed to thrust during one-hand strong attack, one-hand dash attack, both-handed dash attack
• Weapon “Chaos Blade”, “Blacksteel Katana” increase of the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Thorned Greatsword”, “Moonlight Greatsword” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Bluemoon Greatsword” decrease of the necessary soul for repair
• Weapon “Mirrah Greatsword” increase of the necessary skill level and the status correction value, decrease of the attack power and the durability level
• Weapon “Black Knight Greatsword” decrease of the necessary attunement
• Weapon “Old Knight Greatsword” decrease of the necessary strength, increase of the poise damage amount
• Weapon “Hand Axe”, “Battle Axe”, “Bandit Axe” increase of attack power
• Weapon “Infantry Axe” decrease of the necessary strength, the consumption of dexterity and stamina, and the durability level, increase of the poise damage amount
• Weapon “Gyrm Axe” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Dragonslayer’s Crescent Axe” increase of the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Butcher’s Knife” increase of the poise damage amount and the HP recovery amount during attack
• Weapon “Lion Greataxe” increase of the attack power 
• Weapon “Giant Stone Axe” increase of the attack power and the poise damage amount
• Weapon “Gyrm Greataxe” increase of the attack power, the poise damage amount, and the durability level
• Weapon “Black Knight Greataxe” increase of the poise damage amount, decrease of the necessary attunement
• Weapon “Drakekeeper’s Greataxe” increase of the durability level, attack property changed to slash during both-handed strong attack
• Weapon “Morning Star” increase of the bleeding effect
• Weapon “Reinforced Club” increase of the attack power, decrease of the durability level
• Weapon “Handmaid’s Ladle” addition of the adaptation positive correction, increase of the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Blacksmith’s Hammer” increase of the poise damage amount
• Weapon “Black Dragon Warpick” attack property changed to thrust
• Weapon “Aldia Hammer” attack property changed to thrust, increase of the necessary dexterity, and the status correction value
• Weapon “Pickaxe” attack property changed to thrust, increase of the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Gyrm Great Hammer” increase of the attack power
• Weapon “Iron King Hammer” increase of the status correction value and the durability level
• Weapon “Malformed Skull” addition of the bleeding effect
• Weapon “Old Knight Hammer” increase of the poise damage amount
• Weapon “Drakekeeper’s Great Hammer” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Sacred Chime Hammer” decrease of the stamina consumption amount
• Weapon “Spitfire Spear” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Gargoyle Bident” increase of the necessary strength, status correction value, and the attack power of the counter attack, decrease of the necessary dexterity
• Weapon “Dragonslayer Spear” attack property changed to thrust during one-hand strong attack and both-handed strong attack
• Weapon “Heide Lance”, “Heide Greatlance”, “Chariot Lance” increase of the stamina consumption amount during dash attack
• Weapon “Grand Lance” increase of the stamina consumption amount and the durability level during dash attack
• Weapon “Great Scythe” increase of the attack power
• Weapon “Great Machete” increase of the attack power, decrease of the stamina consumption amount
• Weapon “Full Moon Sickle” increase of the attack power, the poise damage amount, and the durability level
• Weapon “Crescent Sickle” increase of the attack power and magic attack power
• Weapon “Scythe of Nahr Alma” increase of the attack power
• Weapon “Bone Scythe” increase of the attack power and , decrease the durability level and the status correction value
• Weapon “Scythe”, “Santier’s Spear” Menu display changed to “slash / thrust”
• Weapon “Mastodon Halberd” increase of the poise damage amount and the weight
• Weapon “Black Knight Halberd” increase of the Fire attack power, addition of the necessary faith
• Weapon “Old Knight Halberd”, “Knight Halberd”, “Old Knight Pike” increase of the poise damage amount, Menu display changed to “slash / thrust”
• Weapon “Drakekeeper’s Warpick” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Claws” increase of bleeding attack power
• Weapon “Malformed Claws” increase of the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Manikin Claws” addition of the bleeding effect
• Weapon “Whip” increase of the status correction value
• Weapon “Notched Whip” increase of the bleeding attack power and the status correction value
• Weapon “Bloodied Whip” increase of the attack power
• Weapon “Old Whip” decrease of the damage amount at the fatal blow
• Weapon “Olenford’s Staff” increase of the cast speed
• Weapon “Bell Keeper Bow” decrease of the attack power, the status correction value, the necessary strength, the necessary dexterity, and the weight
• Weapon “Smelter Sword”, “Drakewing Ultra Greatsword” attack property changed to thrust during both-handed strong attack
• Weapon “King’s Ultra Greatsword” increase of the poise damage amount, physical property damage reduction, dark property damage reduction and the durability level
• Weapon “Pursuer’s Ultra Greatsword” increase of the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Drakekeeper’s Ultra Greatsword” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Crypt Blacksword” increase of the physical property damage reduction
• Weapon “Black Knight Ultra Greatsword” increase of the fire attack power, addition of the necessary faith
• Weapon “Old Knight Ultra Greatsword” increase of the poise damage amount 
• Weapon “Lost Sinner’s Sword” increase of the fire property damage reduction , attack property changed to thrust during both-handed rolling attack
• Weapon “Stone Twinblade” increase of the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Twinblade” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Benhart’s Parma” increase of the magic property damage reduction
• Weapon “Iron parma” increase of the reception ability
• Weapon “Llewellyn Shield” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Drangleic Shield” increase of the magic property damage reduction
• Weapon “Shield of the Insolent” increase of the dark property damage reduction
• Weapon “Stone Parma” increase of the lightning and fire property damage reduction
• Weapon “Grand Spirit Tree Shield” increase of the fire and magic property damage reduction, decrease of the weight
• Weapon “Moon Butterfly Shield” increase of the physical property damage reduction, decrease of the weight
• Weapon “Slumbering Dragon Shield” increase of the physical, lightning, and cursing property damage reduction
• Weapon “Chaos Shield” increase of the physical, magic, lightning, and dark property damage reduction, decrease of the reception ability
• Weapon “Wooden Shield” increase of the magic and lightning property damage reduction and the reception ability 
• Weapon “Drakekeeper’s Shield” increase of the durability level and the weight
• Weapon “Bone Shield” increase of the physical and magic property damage reduction
• Weapon “Drakekeeper’s Greatshield”, “Greatshield of Glory” increase of the durability level
• Weapon “Sunlight Parma” increase of the lightning and poison property damage reduction
• Weapon “Blossom Kite Shield” increase of the magic and poison property damage reduction
• Weapon “Wicked Eye Greatshield” increase of the physical property damage reduction
• Weapon “Bound Wooden Shield” Menu display changed to “Parry / Strike”
• Weapon “Transgressor’s Leather Shield” increase of the dark property damage reduction and weight
• Weapon “Vessel Shield” increase of the fire property damage reduction, decrease of the weight
• Weapon “Umbral Dagger” increase of the damage amount at the fatal blow
• Weapon “Retainer’s Short Sword” increase of the necessary attunement and the magic correction value, decrease of the necessary strength
• Weapon “Ice Rapier” increase of the attack power of the special attack during strong attack, decrease of the shot speed
• Weapon “Eleum Loyce” decrease of the necessary faith, increase of the durability value
• Weapon “Bewitched Alonne Sword” increase of the durability value, attack property changed to thrust during one-hand strong attack, one-hand dash attack, and both-handed dash attack
• Weapon “Drakeblood Greatsword” increase of the attack power and the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Sanctum Mace” increase of the poison attack power
• Weapon “Yorgh’s Spear” increase of the durability level and the attack power of the counter attack
• Weapon “Rampart Golem Lance” increase of the stamina consumption amount during dash attack
• Weapon “Wrathful Axe” increase of the durability value, decrease of the dark correction value, Adjustment of the special attack triggering time during both-handed strong attack
• Weapon “Possessed Armor Greatbow” increase of the durability value and the status correction value
• Weapon “Sorcerer’s Twinblade” decrease of the necessary strength, the necessary dexterity, the necessary faith, and the stamina consumption amount, addition of the magic correction
• Weapon “Ivory King Ultra Greatsword” increase of the necessary attunement and the magic attack power, addition of the magic correction
• Weapon “Aged Smelter Sword” increase of the durability level, attack property changed to thrust during both-handed strong attack
• Armor “Astrologist’s Robe”, “Astrologist’s Gauntlets”, “Astrologist’s Bottoms” decrease of the weight
• Armor “Mask of Judgment”, “Manchettes of Judgment”, “Tights of Judgment” increase of the resistance to poison
• Armor “Black Witch Veil” increase of the resistance to magic and curse
• Armor “Black Witch Domino Mask” decrease of the HP decreasing rate
• Armor “Peasant Hat” addition of the faith positive correction, addition of the attunement negative correction
• Armor “Peasant Attire”, “Peasant Long Gloves”, “Peasant Trousers” addition of the adaptation positive correction, addition of the attunement negative correction 
• Armor “Syan’s Helm”, “Syan’s Armor”, “Syan’s Gauntlets”, “Syan’s Leggings” increase of the resistance to fire
• Armor “Singer’s Dress” increase of the resistance to magic, fire, lightning, and dark
• Armor “Vengarl’s Helm” addition of the vitality positive correction
• Armor “Rusted Mastodon Helm”, “Rusted Mastodon Armor”, “Rusted Mastodon Gauntlets”, “Rusted Mastodon Leggings” increase of the resistance to dark
• Armor “Old Knight Helm”, “Old Knight Gauntlets”, “Old Knight Leggings” increase of the toughness
• Armor “Looking Glass Mask” addition of the faith positive correction
• Armor “Agdayne’s Cuffs” addition of the faith positive correction
• Armor “Llewellyn Armor”, “Llewellyn Gloves”, “Llewellyn Shoes” increase of the toughness
• Armor “Creighton’s Steel Mask”, “Creighton’s Chainmail”, “Creighton’s Chain Gloves”, Creighton’s Chain Leggings” increase of the resistance to bleeding
• Armor “Cale’s Helm” addition of the dexterity positive correction and the endurance positive correction
• Armor “Bell Keeper Helmet”, “Bell Keeper Bellyband”, “Bell Keeper Cuffs”, “Bell Keeper Trousers” increase of the resistance to lightning
• Armor “Mad Warrior Mask” addition of the adaptation positive correction
• Armor “Targray’s Helm”, “Targray’s Armor”, “Targray’s Manifers”, “Targray’s Leggings” increase of the resistance to lightning
• Armor “Retainer Robe” increase of the resistance to fire
• Spell “Soul Appease” working to anything else other than Hollows.

\T/


----------



## PF81 (4. April 2015)

Ist das Upgrade nicht für jeden rabattiert auf Steam? Kumpel musste 25€ latzen obwohl bei mir 14,99 (-40%) steht. Unterschied zwischen uns ist, ich habe für die normale DS2 Version den Season Pass. Habe mir die neue Version für 25€ bei Ebay geholt, konnte nicht länger warten  So habe ich beide Versionen und behalte meine Speicherstände. Bin ich mal gespannt ob es sich gelohnt hat...


----------



## Placebo (5. April 2015)

Wenn du alle DLCs besitzt, wird es insgesamt günstiger, weil diese in der DX11-Version schon enthalten sind.


----------



## PF81 (5. April 2015)

Ist das auch geklärt  Find ich ne feine Sache die Staffelung. 

Also bisher muss ich sagen, sehe da keine allzu großen Unterschiede zwischen DX9 und DX11. Paar dunkle Stellen sind nun wirklich dunkel, aber sonst bisher nichts aufgefallen. Ist wie immer, in den Vergleichvideos ist es eindeutig und beim spielen selber nimmt man es kaum wahr. Unterschiede bisher waren paar anders platzierte Mobs. Ganz schön fies für einen der es zum erstem mal spielt  Bin aber noch ziemlich am Anfang, zocke mit einem Freund Coop.  Mal sehen was da so alles inhaltstechnisch geändert wurde. Hab schon gesehen, Heides Flammenturm scheint ne Invasion der weissen Ritter erlebt zu haben. Nett nett. Aber wer nur kaufen will wegen den technischen Aspekten, sollte es sich gut überlegen. Aber bereuen tue ich den Kauf nicht, halt nur mehr erwartet aus technischer Seite. Aber vielleicht kommen die ganzen Aha Effekte ja noch. Bin gespannt wie es in Niemandswerft und dem Loch aussieht.


----------



## Placebo (25. Mai 2015)

Spielt eigentlich noch jemand mit Maus und Tastatur () und hat noch jemand Probleme damit? Ich verwende Shift+Klick für die schweren Angriffe/Parieren und seit dem letzten Patch gibt es ca eine 5-10% Chance, das der Charakter sie nicht ausführt. Lege ich die schweren Angriffe auf Strg+Klick, passiert genau das Gegenteil: schwere Angriffe funktionieren einwandfrei aber es gibt eine kleine Chance, dass der Charakter statt einem leichten Angriff einen schweren Angriff ausführt. Nachdem ich Dark Souls fast ausschließlich wegen dem PvP spiele und eigentlich auch nur schwere Waffen verwende, wiegen fehlerhafte Eingaben deutlich schwerer. Tastatur habe ich schon getauscht.


----------



## Lee (25. Mai 2015)

Also ich find das Spiel auch mit Gamepad schon anspruchsvoll genug, werde mich nicht durch Maus+Tasta zusätzlich handicappen 

Hab mir nun Scholar of the First sin gekauft. Hauptsächlich weil da auch die 3 DLC's enthalten sind, die ich bislang noch nicht gespielt habe. Aber ist auch so nun ein guter Anreiz gewesen das Spiel erneut zu spielen. Bin wirklich gespannt auf die DLC's und mit meiner Veteran-Knowledge kann man das ein oder andere eklige Gebiet eher kurzhalten 

Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen: Ich habe als erstes Attribut nur ADP gelevelt, bis es auf 20 war. Durch die verbesserte Ausweichrolle war ein Boss wie The Pursuer, der mich bei meinem ersten Durchlauf Stunden gekostet hatte, sehr einfach. Ist also definitiv zu empfehlen


----------



## Placebo (25. Mai 2015)

Es geht eigentlich ganz gut. Ich spiele eher selten mit Lock-On und ab diesem Punkt wird die Maus präziser. Sprungangriffe und Guard-Breaks bleiben weiterhin deutlich schwieriger als sämtliche Tastatureingaben, verrückte Manöver eingeschlossen, wie: neben/vor den Gegner rennen, um 180° drehen, Backstep, Angreifen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Mai 2015)

Bin irgendwie auch interessiert an DS2 allerdings habe ich noch nie DS gezockt.
Apropo:
Wo liegt der unterschied zwischen der normalen und der "Scholar" Edition ?


----------



## Placebo (25. Mai 2015)

Kurz: Scholar ist besser

Nicht ganz so kurz (aber immer noch zu kurz für mittel): Scholar hat logischeres Enemy-Placement, DX11, alle DLCs, besseren Multiplayer, verbesserte Beleuchtung


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Mai 2015)

Klingt ganz gut.
Aber ich glaube DkS2 mit SweetFX sollte es auch tuen. Ich schaue da mal morgen.


----------



## Placebo (25. Mai 2015)

Wenn du es schon hast: klar! Wenn du es komplett neu kaufen musst, würde ich zu Scholar of the First Sin greifen, weil die DLCs mit die besten Areale im Spiel sind und zusammen 25€ kosten.


----------



## Lee (26. Mai 2015)

Aber fang lieber mit Dark Souls 1 an.



> verbesserte Beleuchtung





Aber immerhin hat die Fackel nun endlich einen Sinn


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2015)

Placebo schrieb:


> Scholar hat logischeres Enemy-Placement....



Das Heide-Ritter im Gebiet Heidetower sind, hört sich zwar logisch an, aber ich fand die Idee das sie verteilt in anderen Gebieten sind garnicht so schlecht.
Besser als das was man jetzt draus gemacht hat. Kloppen wir noch ein Dutzend Heideritter hinzu, damit der Spieler ordentlich auf´s Fressbrett kriegt.

Ich kenn´s nur aus Videos, aber das schaut echt to much aus.


----------



## Lee (27. Mai 2015)

Ist aber eigentlich ziemlich harmlos 
Dafür gibts im Heide Gebiet jetzt was anderes, ziemlich großes, ziemlich übles^^


----------



## Lee (28. Juni 2015)

Wann sollte man euerer Meinung nach die DLC's beginnen?
Bin jetzt Soullevel 113, habe 3 von 4 großen Seelen. Fehlt nur noch The Duke.


----------



## Placebo (28. Juni 2015)

SL 113 dürfte ganz gut für die DLCs passen


----------



## christian150488 (16. August 2015)

Also ich hab ja gewusst das es schwer ist aber sowas von hart hätte ich nicht gedacht^^
Bin jetzt im Wald der verlorenen Riesen und bin locker schon 30 mal gestorben^^


----------



## Placebo (16. August 2015)

Der Anfang ist hart, weil man wenig Heilung besitzt. Danach wird es aber etwas leichter, bis am Ende die Schwierigkeit wieder anzieht. Ich hoffe, du nutzt entweder einen Controller oder selbst angepasste M&T-Einstellungen?


----------



## christian150488 (16. August 2015)

Ich bin mit dem Controller zugange...MT ist mir alleine vom Gedanken her schon etwas zu fuckelig^^

Ja das mit der Heilung ist echt wahr, ich hab am Anfang auch oft aus Versehen auf Heilung gedrückt und hab deswegen einiges verschwendet.


----------



## Lee (17. August 2015)

Ich finde den Anfang in Dark Souls 2 deutlich schwerer als in Dark Souls 1. Weiß nicht was sich Fromsoftware dabei gedacht hat. Vorallem in SotfS ist es noch schwerer geworden an den Ring of Binding zu kommen, so dass man anfangs permanent mit 50% HP rumläuft. Als DS1 Veteran mag das noch tragbar sein, als Neuling imo unzumutbar.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. August 2015)

Das Einzige was sie dabei im Kopf hatten war Marketing. Ich erinnere mal an die News wo gezeigt wurde, wie viele Millionen Leute denn nicht kurz nach Spielstart schon x Mal das Zeitliche gesegnet hätten.
Das hatte keinen tieferen Grund. Man wollte es einfach nur bock schwer machen um sicher zu gehen, dass auch schön brav gestorben wird, weil das ja Fans der Serie so zu gefallen scheint. Die Seele des Spiels wie sie noch in Teil 1 vorhanden war, ist dabei dann aber offenbar auf der Strecke geblieben.


----------



## Artschie321 (21. August 2015)

Also so viel schwerer ist der Anfang von DS2 nun auch wieder nicht... Gerade wenn man das erste mal in DS1 gworfen wird und einem alle Wege offen stehen kann es schon sehr hässlich werden wenn man den Falschen einschlägt...
Ich hatte in meinen ersten durchlauf DS1 so ziemlich 10Stunden auf der Uhr, bis ich die Gargoyles besiegt hatte.
Im 2. hat man nur 2 Optionen, und auf beiden Wegen sind weder die Gegner, noch die Endgegner besonders schwierig. Bei SOTFS ist es dann stellenweise eher so Masse statt Klasse. Teilweise wird man einfach mit lächerlich vielen Gegnern beworfen...
Die Paar stärkeren die man in den Anfangsleveln platziert hat sind ja allesamt eher optional... Der Troll im Wald der gefallenen Riesen ganz zum Anfang hat bspw eine ziemlich kleine Agrorange. Wenn man nich direkt auf dem zurennt tut der einem garnix^^


----------



## Lee (21. August 2015)

nevermind, hier stand mist...


----------



## Artschie321 (6. Oktober 2015)

Hat Jemand ein paar Tipps für den Dark Lurker für mich? Ich muss gestehen das ich nach weit über 300Std PvE jetzt das erste mal gegen den Kämpfe^^
Ich bin mit einem Charakter auf NG+ dort, weil ich im Moment versuche alle Achivements zu bekommen.
Mein Build ist knapp auf Level 200 (glaube 198) und hat 20 Str/ 40 Dex/ 40 Int/ 30Fth und 4Attunment Slots, die ich für diverse Waffenverzauberungen benutze.

Ich denke mir mal das Finstere Waffen dort kein Schaden machen also bin ich mit Feuerwaffen dort hin.
Meine stärkste Feuerwaffe ist ein Marakumo und hat mit mit den Stats normalerweise ein AR von knapp 650... Aber selbst mit Flameweapon gebufft bring ich dem Dark Lurker nicht sooo viel schaden bei.

Solang bis er sich zweiteilt läuft ja alles super, aber danach....^^


----------



## Placebo (6. Oktober 2015)

Er ist ziemlich einfach mit Feuersturm, wenn du beide triffst. Fühlt sich aber ein bisschen wie cheaten an


----------



## Artschie321 (7. Oktober 2015)

Muhaha davon müsste ich eigentlich genug kopien haben^^
Dann probier ich es mal damit. Seine Atacken sind ja recht langsam... Kurz nachdem er sich teilt müssten  dann beide eigtl recht leicht zu treffen sein.


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir auch im Sale jetzt Scholar of the first Sin geordert und bin auch wieder am dauersterben  Naja dafür wirds wohl ab den NG+ wieder easy weil man nur durchrusht. Mal sehen


----------



## Artschie321 (7. Oktober 2015)

Naja ich finde Shrine of Amana im NG+ bei SOTFS schon echt eklig. Diese zielsuchenden Zauber die dort permanent gespamt werden machen auf NG+ schon gut schaden, zumindest wenn du Fashion Souls spielst 
Dazu konnte ich die Shrine Maidens dort, die diese Zauber spamen, mit 2 Marakumos mit jeweils einem AR von c.a 650 im Powerstance, nicht mit einen Schlag umhauen.


----------



## saphira33 (25. Januar 2016)

Die Zauber kann man ganz gut mit dem Kleriker Parma Parieren. Finde aber schade, dass wenn der Zauber perfekt zurückfliegt man keinen Schaden macht.


----------



## WoNkA253 (4. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute,

hier ein neues 6 minütiges GP für Euch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI09ZVuX5XI


----------



## _maxe (24. März 2016)

Der Verfolger ist ja echt fies .. 
Nach dem Letzten Giganten, den ich beim ersten Versuch geschafft hatte, bin ich an den Verfolger
mit ganz anderen Erwartungen ran.^^

Weiß wer wo man einigermaßen zügig wieder die Menschenbilder her bekommen kann wenn man noch nicht gerade
weit im Spiel ist? Habe beim Verfolger jetzt so ca. 9 Stück verbraten, und mit halben Leben will ich da dann auch nicht reingehen.


----------



## Lee (24. März 2016)

Besorg dir unbedingt in Heides Tower of Flame den Ring of Binding. Damit hast du auch fully hollowed noch 75% deines Maximallebens.


----------



## _maxe (24. März 2016)

Hm werd ich mal versuchen an den ran zu kommen.
Die Gegner dort sind ja auch nicht gerade einfach.

Danke für den Tipp. 

gruß maxe


----------



## Lee (24. März 2016)

Das ist eine Aufgabe, die viel Geduld erfordert, aber ist machbar und dadurch wird man auch zu nem besseren Spieler!


----------



## _maxe (26. März 2016)

So, der Verfolger liegt zwar immer noch nicht aber ich bin schonmal ein gutes Stück weiter 
Habe mir den Ring of Binding geschnappt und hab mich dann auch an den Boss gewagt hinter
der Nebelwand, nach so 4 Versuchen hatte ich ihn dann geschafft!

Und durch den neuen NPC den es dann in Majula gab hab ich das Hexeroutfit und einen neuen Stab bekommen.

Was bewirkt eigentlich das Soul Level, ausser das dass Aufsteigen mehr kostet?
Werden die Gegner dadurch stärker?


----------



## Lee (26. März 2016)

Das zeigt dir im Grunde wirklich nur an, wie oft du schon nen Level Aufstieg gemacht hast (also in stats investiert hast). Das wird ja auch immer teurer mit jedem Level.

es is manchmal ein guter Anhaltspunkt sagen zu können:"in den dlc besser erst ab SOullvel 120)

aber die gegner sind immer gleich stark und mit genug Skill kann man das Spiel auch auf SL1 schaffen


----------



## Placebo (26. März 2016)

Soul Level ist eher ein Überbleibsel aus Dark Souls 1. Dort war das Online-Matchmaking davon abhängig. Obwohl Dark Souls 2 die Seelenerinnerung (Soul Memory) bestimmt, mit wem du spielen darfst, entscheiden sich viele (PvP-)Spieler, bei Level ~150 zu bleiben und nicht unendlich hoch zu leveln. Macht Duelle interessanter, weil du ein bisschen mehr auf Stamina und HP achten musst und nicht alle Fähigkeiten auf einmal beherrscht.

Ich mache gerade auch wieder einen run, Windows 10 hat meine Spielstände ins Grab genommen als ich wieder auf Win7 zurück wollte


----------



## _maxe (26. März 2016)

Placebo schrieb:


> Obwohl Dark Souls 2 die Seelenerinnerung (Soul Memory) bestimmt, mit wem du spielen darfst, entscheiden sich viele (PvP-)Spieler, bei Level ~150 zu bleiben.



Genau das war der Punkt der mich verwirrt hatte.
Hab häufiger gelesen das manche Leute auf gewissen Leveln bleiben wollen, hab aber nie den Grund dafür erfahren.

Danke euch beiden^^


----------



## Placebo (26. März 2016)

Es wird halt einfach langweilig, wenn du mit 3 Buffs und 50% mehr Lebenspunkten gegen jemanden antrittst, der 200 Level unter dir ist, keine Magie beherrscht und auch noch die schlechtere Waffe und Rüstung benutzt.* Wenn du dann noch verlierst, wirds richtig peinlich 
Mein erster Charakter war Level 270(?), danach bin ich nie wieder über 150 für PvP.


* ab 12mio Seelenerinnerung gibt es keine Matchmaking-Beschränkungen mehr


----------



## _maxe (26. März 2016)

Ergibt sinn 
Bin grad am überlegen den Pursurer erstmal links liegen zu lassen.
Die Monster auf dem Weg zu ihm spawnen schon nicht mehr :/
Habs auch mit dem Ballista-Trick versucht der in der DS-Wiki erklärt wird aber bin zu blöd zum parrieren.

Vielleicht bin ich ja erfolgreicher in Huntsman's Copse


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Ergibt sinn
> Bin grad am überlegen den Pursurer erstmal links liegen zu lassen.
> Die Monster auf dem Weg zu ihm spawnen schon nicht mehr :/
> Habs auch mit dem Ballista-Trick versucht der in der DS-Wiki erklärt wird aber bin zu blöd zum parrieren.



Hab für den auch ewig gebraucht und ihn erst ziemlich gegen Ende besiegt...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. März 2016)

Der persurer ist sehr leicht zu parrieren, jedenfalls seine running attack.
bei der 3fach attacke einfach 3 mal drunter wegrollen und auf abstand kommen.
dann wieder parrieren und 2-3 schläge landen.
finds geil das man den persurer in der neuen version mehr als 3 mal auftreffen kann. der dropt schönes glitzerndes erz


----------



## _maxe (30. März 2016)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Der persurer ist sehr leicht zu parrieren, jedenfalls seine running attack.
> bei der 3fach attacke einfach 3 mal drunter wegrollen und auf abstand kommen.
> dann wieder parrieren und 2-3 schläge landen.
> finds geil das man den persurer in der neuen version mehr als 3 mal auftreffen kann. der dropt schönes glitzerndes erz



Fürs parrieren bin ich leider einfach zu blöd. Vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Character, spiele Magier.
Ja das es den öfters gibt ist mir nun auch aufgefallen
Hab ihn jetzt das eine mal geschafft, und aufeinmal taucht er wieder in einem anderen Gebiet vor mir auf und spießt mich auf.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Ich habe als Krieger aber auch nie partiert. War zu schwer für mich. Ich habe in DS und DS2 auch nicht einen Backstap  hinbekommen. Ist nicht einfach irgendwie.


----------



## _maxe (31. März 2016)

Backsteps kann ich schon ab und zu mal welche austeilen. Aber aus welchem Grund die dann triggern weiß ich auch nicht 

Stehe jetzt vor dem nächsten Boss. Oder den nächsten Bossen, die Ruin Sentinel's.
Mal schauen wie das klappt, hab gelesen das Magie effektiv ist bei denen also sollte ich ja ganz gut fahren
mit meinem Magier


----------



## SnugglezNRW (31. März 2016)

_maxe schrieb:


> Fürs parrieren bin ich leider einfach zu blöd. Vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Character, spiele Magier.
> Ja das es den öfters gibt ist mir nun auch aufgefallen
> Hab ihn jetzt das eine mal geschafft, und aufeinmal taucht er wieder in einem anderen Gebiet vor mir auf und spießt mich auf.



optional gibt es eine stelle an den man gegen 2 von denen gleichzeitig kämpfen darf 
freu dich schonmal


----------

